# The Breaker - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Gene (Mar 30, 2012)

*The Breaker*

*The Breaker*
브레이커

​


			
				lol my own summary said:
			
		

> Shiwoo has a pretty crappy life. Everyday he gets bullied by some assholes, in turn he looks like a loser to his idol-level hawt childhood friend, and at home his mom is too busy with work to even notice. Then one day, the new homeroom teacher Han Chunwoo meets Shiwoo after just getting bullied as usual. Shiwoo at first sees Chunwoo as nothing more than a weird, carefree guy who doesn?t fit the image of a teacher at all. But later that night, by chance Shiwoo witnesses the unbelievable: his homeroom teacher kicking some ass. Soon after, Shiwoo begs his new homeroom teacher to teach him how to fight. This is the start of the drastic change in life Shiwoo so desperately wanted.



*Details*
Type: Manhwa
Status: Ongoing (Chapters 19+)
Genres: Action, Comedy, Martial Arts, School
Authors: Jeon Keuk-jin, Park Jin-Hwan

--------------

Anybody else read this? Kinda a mix between GTO and Veritas. I say Veritas because it's more martial arts oriented. Anyways, ever since chapter one I've thought it's awesome stuff. Good characters, action, humor and the plot is moving in an interesting direction with all the different martial arts schools. The art is superb as well. What you would expect from a manhwa.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

So I take it that it is safe to assume that this So Jang Nim is behind the S.U.C.


----------



## tom (Mar 30, 2012)

What an ass. I can't wait to see hyuk so chun whoop on him. Unfortunately, hyuk so chun doesn't give a crap about so jang nim, so probably it'll be shioon beating his face in.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

tom said:


> Unfortunately, hyuk so chun doesn't give a crap about so jang nim, so probably it'll be shioon beating his face in.



Where did you get that impression?  From what I saw So Chun really dislikes Jang Nim and that the two are competing for the position of the head.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So I take it that it is safe to assume that this So Jang Nim is behind the S.U.C.



Most likely, yes, but it isn't 100% certain yet...

Anyway, should he turn out to be, then good thing that Shioon has choosen Hyuk as his current "sparring partner", because if he's going up against Chundomoon, then he needs to be able to stand his ground against their very best one, at the very least.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So I take it that it is safe to assume that this So Jang Nim is behind the S.U.C.



He seems a _shiwoon_ he'll be that level....


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 30, 2012)

Saehee and Shioon on the cover just as I was talking about them the other day.



----

But more importantly, it's good to see the final villain of this part shown. I think that Shioon will take him down, maybe together with Hyuk So Chun. If he can get to Hyuk So Chun's part 1 level then that will be incredibly impressive. 

Looking forward to this.


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 30, 2012)

No wonder why Hyuk is determined to keep his position, the guy he is competing against is quite dodgy. 

He seemed like a grinning hands-on fool initially, but behind closed doors, he had a serious look. We might be dealing with a 'Crouching Moron, Hidden Badass' here.
He gets extra points for smashing that iphone too.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 30, 2012)

SenSensei said:


> No wonder why Hyuk is determined to keep his position, the guy he is competing against is quite dodgy.
> 
> He seemed like a grinning hands-on fool initially, but behind closed doors, he had a serious look. We might be dealing with a 'Crouching Moron, Hidden Badass' here.
> He gets extra points for smashing that iphone too.





Y u no like iphone?!


----------



## tom (Mar 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Where did you get that impression?  From what I saw So Chun really dislikes Jang Nim and that the two are competing for the position of the head.



Well, he was just so calm and all he thought of after the confrontation was, "dang, i was really curious about shioon" instead of "what an annoying bastard, I'll definitely beat him."


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

tom said:


> Well, he was just so calm and all he thought of after the confrontation was, "dang, i was really curious about shioon" instead of "what an annoying bastard, I'll definitely beat him."



Because that is the kind of person So Chun is.  

Besides you can clearly see their enmity in this picture:

Ch.20


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 30, 2012)

So how do you think those two stack up in a direct fight?  I get the feeling So Chun is stronger but doesn't want to have to fight him.  His brother is probably strong but arrogant about it.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Tracespeck said:


> So how do you think those two stack up in a direct fight?  I get the feeling So Chun is stronger but doesn't want to have to fight him.  His brother is probably strong but arrogant about it.



They probably are pretty close in strength, So Chun is probably stronger by a tiny bit but not enough of a gap that will guarantee a victory.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know if this has been asked but what are the nine arts? 

I assume footwork is one of them, but what are the other eight?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2012)

^9 seats of power of each clan i think


----------



## Wrath (Mar 31, 2012)

Ceria said:


> I don't know if this has been asked but what are the nine arts?
> 
> I assume footwork is one of them, but what are the other eight?


I don't think we know all nine, but basically the idea is that the nine positions are supposed to be distributed evenly between the different clans, so the Iron Fist clan is supposed to hold the seat of the "Dragon Becoming Punch", the Hogi clan is supposed to hold the seat of the "Dragon Becoming Staff" and the Te-Ul-Mun clan is supposed to hold the seat of the "Dragon Becoming Leg/Step", etc.

I don't think we know the other six, but they should follow that pattern. There's probably a Dragon Becoming Sword seat, for example, and I wouldn't be surprised if Ji-Gun's old clan is supposed to hold that one.


----------



## bludvein (Mar 31, 2012)

What I don't get is why he is trying to learn a new ki technique when his main problem right now imo seems to be crappy form and sloppy strikes on the physical side. He should be able to work on that even without ki.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 31, 2012)

bludvein said:


> What I don't get is why he is trying to learn a new ki technique when his main problem right now imo seems to be crappy form and sloppy strikes on the physical side. He should be able to work on that even without ki.


The Sun Woo clan masters can help him with that stuff, but he's only going to get more super moves from the phone.


----------



## Foreva (Mar 31, 2012)

I think there may be a plot hole (or mistranslation?) regarding the 9 arts and the 9 seats. IIRC in the 1st part of the manga it was said that in order to become the holder of a seat, a student had to be the best user (at least among his peers) of the Dragon-Something-Art associated with that seat. The main character's teacher was given the 9 Dragon title b/c he mastered all the 9 Dragon Arts and defeated all the 9 representatives of the 9 most powerful clans in their respective fields of expertise. Yet all he has ever used were regular punches and kicks, albeit extremely powerful ones, and not those fancy-named techniques. Moreover, when he fought some grand masters of those clans near the Martial Arts Association's headquarters (jiujutsu lady, staff-wielding master, and taekwondo master) he did not seem to know anything about their techniques, which is weird.


----------



## bludvein (Mar 31, 2012)

Foreva said:


> I think there may be a plot hole (or mistranslation?) regarding the 9 arts and the 9 seats. IIRC in the 1st part of the manga it was said that in order to become the holder of a seat, a student had to be the best user (at least among his peers) of the Dragon-Something-Art associated with that seat. The main character's teacher was given the 9 Dragon title b/c he mastered all the 9 Dragon Arts and defeated all the 9 representatives of the 9 most powerful clans in their respective fields of expertise. Yet all he has ever used were regular punches and kicks, albeit extremely powerful ones, and not those fancy-named techniques. Moreover, when he fought some grand masters of those clans near the Martial Arts Association's headquarters (jiujutsu lady, staff-wielding master, and taekwondo master) he did not seem to know anything about their techniques, which is weird.



From the flashbacks, it doesnt seem that any of the munju's participated in the Shinmujengpe. Probably because it wouldn't have been proper for them to do so, being elders and all.

He may be familiar with their technique, but their level was far above the people who took part on behalf of their schools. Just like the difference of a regular punch between an amateur and a pro boxer. They were simply incomparable.

Also, just because he never did use a weapon in his fights doesn't mean he wasn't proficient with them. Actually, you see him use a sword a bit in NW in the little scene we got of him.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 31, 2012)

There's a bit of a misunderstanding here. The _seat _of "Dragon Becoming Something" is given to the person who takes part in the Shinmujengpe and shows the greatest skill/power of a particular type of art, not mastery of a specific technique. The idea that a seat "belongs" to a particular clan is just that according to the traditions of the Murim if the other clans have someone capable of winning the seat they will back down from competing in that particular part of the Shinmujengpe.

Kangsung, for example, was supposed to have been capable of earning the title of Nine Arts Dragon in his Shinmujengpe, but stopped at Three Arts Dragon so as not to piss off too many of the clans. That's why he's considered a hero but Chun Woo is considered a villain.

Chun Woo probably earned the seat of Dragon Becoming Leg with the Seismic Step technique (the thing that Shioon is trying to learn now), but the clan that normally claims it uses the Rising Sage Step instead.

Also we don't know everything about the format of the Shinmujengpe. It might be that the competitors fight each other, but it might also be that they just show off their skills and the one who is the most impressive is awarded the seat.


----------



## bludvein (Mar 31, 2012)

True, but we do know for certain that there is fighting involved in the contest. One of the reasons so many admire 9AD is because he was a virtual unknown and he stomped all the big name masters.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone think they'll revisit the Championship and perhaps have Shioon participate in it in the third part of the series?


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Does anyone think they'll revisit the Championship and perhaps have Shioon participate in it in the third part of the series?



It's possible but I find it unlikely if only because it really has no purpose in the plot anymore from what I see.  Part 3 should be pretty much Shioon + allies vs the Black Forest Defense group + anyone working with them.


----------



## Drizzt (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe that having a tournament would a good plot point for the Shioon since the authors have been making parallel between him and his master. I believe with Shioon fighting there he will be recognize as a martial artist that would be equal to his master and then each side would have their own 9AD. Shioon who is making the correct choices and path against his Master.


----------



## Foreva (Mar 31, 2012)

Wrath said:


> There's a bit of a misunderstanding here. The _seat _of "Dragon Becoming Something" is given to the person who takes part in the Shinmujengpe and shows the greatest skill/power of a particular type of art, not mastery of a specific technique. The idea that a seat "belongs" to a particular clan is just that according to the traditions of the Murim if the other clans have someone capable of winning the seat they will back down from competing in that particular part of the Shinmujengpe.
> 
> Kangsung, for example, was supposed to have been capable of earning the title of Nine Arts Dragon in his Shinmujengpe, but stopped at Three Arts Dragon so as not to piss off too many of the clans. That's why he's considered a hero but Chun Woo is considered a villain.
> 
> ...


If those Dragon Something Arts are just titles and not specific techniques that are taught to the holder(s) of/contestants for the seats then it makes sense. Previously I always thought that they were techniques one had to master to claim the seats, which was weird since that would practically make all martial arts users in the manga schoolmates of each other.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 31, 2012)

new thread  what's this 4 star shit?

if only shioon knew that so-chun loves him, shioon's training for nothing.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 2, 2012)

The cover image of chapter 66 is up on the artist's blog!:



Aww, just an image of someone (Jeong-Cheon?) from behind? He should make something like chapter 62's pic already


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 6, 2012)

Chapter's here, guys!


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Chapter's here, guys!



Dear sweet Mother Russia... he's back.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh my, I wonder what they were talking about in regards to NAD.  

And holy shit, I didn't expect that our new antagonist would do what he did. He sure has some guts.

Anyways it is nice that Shioon finally sees his master's darker side.


----------



## hadou (Apr 6, 2012)

The bad friend is back; sick last page in the chapter.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

We probably won't see him again for a while. :/


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We probably won't see him again for a while. :/



My testicles and penis do not care, they are full and erect with manly pride at the moment from this sheer display of badassery.... and it's just a pose on the last page.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Brief" Summary of Chaotic Ken from MH]SunWoo HQ.

Cocky-Shit-Eating-Bastard told Mustache that he wanted to find out how strong the SunWoo were.

Some other short notes since I'm too tired to do a summary.

The Five Leaders of the SUC are...
> Black Princess JiYu
> Cool Guy YongHyun
> Thousand Faces Woman HaRu (Alternatively said:
			
		

> Claymore 125[/COLOR]


----------



## kruchy (Apr 6, 2012)

Breaker New Waves 66 eng

Claymore 125


----------



## zapman (Apr 6, 2012)

fucken sweet chapter


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2012)

Shit is about to go down. Why is Ogreface helping them? He'll probably back down when he sees Shiwoon.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm really liking So Jang, he sure does have some balls on him. 

I'm thinking that he might be as strong as Jinie's grandfather.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm really liking So Jang, he sure does have some balls on him.
> 
> I'm thinking that he might be as strong as Jinie's grandfather.



That's a really bad sign for characters in this manhwa...

The stronger they are, the harder they will eventually fall to or fall for Shioon.

This fate is inevitable.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> That's a really bad sign for characters in this manhwa...
> 
> The stronger they are, the harder they will eventually fall to or fall for Shioon.
> 
> This fate is inevitable.



Yeah, can't see Shioon beating him anytime soon unless So Jang falls in love with him.


----------



## hadou (Apr 6, 2012)

What intrigues me is Shioon's reaction when he is confronted with the truth if his teacher's bad side. My guess is that he will ultimately confront the Nine Arts Dragon.

Also, I am still waiting for some information on the character pulling the strings behind the Nine Arts Dragon, along with the unrevealed reason for wanting to unveil the Murim society to the world.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 6, 2012)

So Jang is awesome

i thought the guy controlling SUC was going to be that guy that wanted 9 arts dragon to go berserk at the end of part one. 

i just noticed the homeless doctor guy was in part 1
Read Ch. 72 Online


----------



## SenSensei (Apr 6, 2012)

The BFD boss still controls them.
So Jang leads the SUC, and the SUC gets orders from above.


10/10 chapter. We've learned some interesting info concerning the SUC, and their leader was portrayed very well.
The panels with So Jang flying as Ji-Gun hypes him up are epic.

If I would hazard a guess, I'd say this guy could be stronger than even elder Kwon.


----------



## hadou (Apr 6, 2012)

I think the Nine Arts Dragon's teacher was known by the guy pulling the strings behind the Black Defense Group. Also the elder should be more powerful than the guy in charge of the SUC.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

> The BFD boss still controls them.
> So Jang leads the SUC, and the SUC gets orders from above.



We don't have any proof of that.  What is more likely is that So Jang works by himself.


----------



## SenSensei (Apr 7, 2012)

From this conversion, 

*Spoiler*: __ 







And what happened here,

*Spoiler*: __ 








We found out that:

The BFD boss calls the SUC "_our _dark forces".
He asked Goomoonryong if he wanted to meet them. 
Goomoonryong told him that he would perhaps meet them if they offer him Seoul.
Later we found out that the SUC were planning to present Seoul to Goomoonryong. 

It's heavily implied that the BFD boss has some sort of control over the SUC, of course he is doing it through the existence of Goomoonryong, since the SUC would follow him.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

Heh, I didn't remember that scene at all.  So it does seem that So Jang takes orders from that Boss or rather works alongside him.  Somehow I'm a bit disappointed, I wanted him to work entirely by himself.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 13, 2012)

break this week?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> break this week?



If there is then nothing has been said on the creator's blog or at the end of the previous chapter.  We likely will see a chapter later on today.


----------



## Face (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If there is then nothing has been said on the creator's blog or at the end of the previous chapter.  *We likely will see a chapter later on today.*



That is what it says on DAUM. So yeah it will come out today.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 13, 2012)

Face said:


> That is what it says on DAUM. So yeah it will come out today.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXSHNzyqh3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2012)

Where is the motherfucking chapter?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Where is the motherfucking chapter?





The author has just stated that due to an injury the Breaker will be on a two week break.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, that sucks a lot. Well, I guess I'll get used to something else.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

I was just kidding, it might be coming out later today.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 13, 2012)

Chapter's out!:


----------



## Face (Apr 13, 2012)

Old Man=Badass


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nice of Shioon to finally see NAD's darker side.

Also, The Elder is awesome. 

Anyways, our new villain looks pretty strong.


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I was just kidding, it might be coming out later today.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, to be fair, he did catch a glimpse of it at the end of Part 1...



Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed! 



Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno... Elder Jeon didn't get totally serious... And it looks like he's just realized that he's in over his head against Elder Kwon  . He may be strong, but clearly there's still plenty of folks stronger than him.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, to be fair, he did catch a glimpse of it at the end of Part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah but that could have been explained away due to grief.



And our new villain hasn't been serious at all either but I do believe that Elder Kwon should be stronger.  Can't wait for the translation.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 13, 2012)

fuck yeah kwon! 

he's so cool


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2012)

Elder Kwon for the win


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I was just kidding, it might be coming out later today.



You sly dog you!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2012)

good chapter elder is about to show who is boss


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 13, 2012)

Kwon is damn strong. So Chun is supposed to be this guy's equal right? And this guy got owned hard by a casual kick.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Kwon is damn strong. So Chun is supposed to be this guy's equal right? And this guy got owned hard by a casual kick.



Now now, the guy hasn't been owned yet.  He just seems a bit winded but beyond that there doesn't seem to be much damage.


----------



## SenSensei (Apr 14, 2012)

Also, So Jang wasn't particularly focused at the moment in which he was kicked.


So Jang's strength was emphasized just last chapter, I can't imagine that the author hyped him up just to make him lose to elder Kwon, even considering Kwon is one of the Murim's ten great masters.

Consider that Je-Gal was able to hold off Kwon. 
What impressed me the most is that Je-Gal didn't have the intention to enter a full-blown battle against Kwon, yet Kwon even had killing intent towards the end of their encounter. But even so, he managed to deal with a deadly attack and even came out of their encounter in a relatively good condition. 

Assuming that that So Jang is at least as strong as Je-Gal, he shouldn't lose this. But since I generally think So Jang is above Je-Gal, which should be natural (due to being the leader of the SUC, holding a high rank in the clan, rivaling So-Chun, being potentially the villain or one of the main threats in the new waves ... all factors considered).

Either a draw or So Jang should edge, that's the only conclusion I see.
Should be interesting to read.


----------



## Pastelduck (Apr 14, 2012)

SenSensei said:


> Also, So Jang wasn't particularly focused at the moment in which he was kicked.
> 
> 
> So Jang's strength was emphasized just last chapter, I can't imagine that the author hyped him up just to make him lose to elder Kwon, even considering Kwon is one of the Murim's ten great masters.
> ...



I have to agree plot wise it should be a draw or Jang should edge.  I will be surprised to see if the outcome is different than that.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that Kwon should be better when it comes to skill but Jang should have youth on his side.  It'll certainly be a close match if they ever fight.


----------



## tom (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy fuck I love elder kwon.

Unrelated to that though, the thing I'm looking forward to most in this part 2 is seeing lady sosul again. After she's been cured, I'm guessing she'll have a more mature body and godlike martial arts. Hmm, maybe that'll be saved for part 3.


----------



## Foreva (Apr 14, 2012)

Good chapter, but I don't like it that the bearded elder, likely the 2nd or 3rd strongest in the Sun Woo clan, was shrugged off by the new Heavenly Way boy like nothing.


----------



## kruchy (Apr 14, 2012)

I love Elder Kwon more and more since his heel face turn concerning Shioon. I wonder if Shioon will agree to be trained in Sunwoo Clan's techniques in order to merge them with 9AD's skills.

EDIT
BTW - English scanalation is out
chapter 16

EDIT 2
After reading the english scan I must say that Elder Kwon really hates people that disrespect his clan


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Seems like Kwon has a bit of a edge over Jang since Jang was rather surprised that Kwon could attack so fast. :33


----------



## Pirao (Apr 14, 2012)

Elder Kwon will rape him over the next few chapters unless they guy runs with his tail between his legs, believe it.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 14, 2012)

Foreva said:


> Good chapter, but I don't like it that the bearded elder, likely the 2nd or 3rd strongest in the Sun Woo clan, was shrugged off by the new Heavenly Way boy like nothing.


I think it's just a style mismatch.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

It won't come down to a rape but I expect Jang to be on the defensive quite a bit.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2012)

the guy was probably surprise the elder was that fast he probably though the elder was not that strong. i think jang will try and escape next chapter.


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 14, 2012)

I love this old man.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 14, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> I love this old man.



I was about to post that. 

I guess there's a significant difference between the bearded elder and Elder Kwon.


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 14, 2012)

i wasn't a big fan of elder kwon at first.

but he's aight.

pretty badass too.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think So Jang is the leader of SUC and is probably being used by the guy in the mask. 

Kwon might think he is with them because he's from the Heavenly Way School.

I wonder what Shioon will do if he sees them fighting.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 14, 2012)

Eldor Kwon, the bishonenator, putting bishonen in their place like a boss.

First it was the pierced lip bishonen.

Next it was the turn of the bishonen protagonist but he survived due to plot.

Now it is the white suit bishonen's turn.

He is slowly becoming my fav character


----------



## SenSensei (Apr 15, 2012)

An interesting thing that Ji-gun mentioned, was that they were told the SUC leader practiced Goomoonryong's arts.
_If _this holds true, it would be quite intriguing. But there is a good chance this was a lie to associate himself with the nine arts dragon. And using that as a means to elevate himself as the leader of SUC.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 15, 2012)

i think the guy in the tux is gonna get raped


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> i think the guy in the tux is gonna get raped



Now now, he probably is the final villain for this arc.  It would make little sense for him to be raped here.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know, it was heavily suggested that he is the leader when Ji-gun was talking about the leader of SUC, So Jang was the one that appeared.
> 
> Chapter 97
> Chapter 97
> ...



It could be misdirection on the authors part, but yeah there's a solid chance it's him.

Also yeah White Suit is totally gonna survive this encounter.
He's at the perfect powerlevel End of part boss.

Below 10 Masters, around the powerlevel of his brother. OR at the very least far above the SUC commanders.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Now now, he probably is the final villain for this arc.  It would make little sense for him to be raped here.



Maybe, but the old man got rape mode on. And we all know what happened last time when he got angry.


----------



## David (Apr 15, 2012)

With all the hype regarding So Jang and the foreshadowing to his probable battle against Hyuk So Chun and/or Shioon for being so high-up in the SUC who injured his mother, he should not die here.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Maybe, but the old man got rape mode on. And we all know what happened last time when he got angry.



True but this is against someone who should be far far stronger.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2012)

Chances are they'll have a brief scuffle but before the Elder can do anything permanent to White Suit. Shiwoon finds out, comes in, and says "Please don't kill him. I gotta be the one to kill this bitch as friend"


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> Shiwoon finds out, comes in, and says "Please don't kill him. I gotta be the one to kill this bitch as friend"



Shioon saying such a thing is as likely as NAD turning into a female or at least it is at this point with none of them knowing about his connection to the SUC.


----------



## Darmody (Apr 15, 2012)

Elder Kwon is amazing.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 15, 2012)

Damn...that last page was so FUCKIN AWESOME!!!!!

I hope he at least fucks up his suit, if it?s not time to kill him yet... Still wonder how he?ll be kept from it!

And I can?t wait to see Shioon?s resolve regarding his Master!


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> And I can?t wait to see Shioon?s resolve regarding his Master!



It should be really interesting to see what he'll decide.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Chances are they'll have a brief scuffle but before the Elder can do anything permanent to White Suit. Shiwoon finds out, comes in, and says "Please don't kill him. I gotta be the one to kill this bitch as friend"



If he killed the white suit dude wouldn't it be a good way to build towards a shioon/ heavenly way guy confrontation?  a rematch as it were

i suck at the character names.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> If he killed the white suit dude wouldn't it be a good way to build towards a shioon/ heavenly way guy confrontation? a rematch as it were



Not really, So Chun hates the guy in the suit so he'll probably be glad.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't mean that's how Shiwoon will say it. It'll probably be more. "I must defeat this person, and find out where my Master, because <insert reason why it has to be him>."


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I don't mean that's how Shiwoon will say it. It'll probably be more. "I must defeat this person, and find out where my Master, because <insert reason why it has to be him>."



Thing is that no one there knows that Jang is with the SUC, they believe that he is with the Alliance and thus it wouldn't make sense for Shioon to assume that he would know about NAD and thus stop The Elder from fighting him.


----------



## hadou (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder how the girl with stunted growth will be portrayed later on; it was also noted that those in her condition could portrayed amazing abilities once they were cured, so I'm wondering how powerful she will be.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> I wonder how the girl with stunted growth will be portrayed later on



I really hope that she isn't magically aged. 

I'm not certain about how strong she will be, it'll depend on her talent I suppose.


----------



## bludvein (Apr 16, 2012)

I wouldn't call it magically aged, but once her condition is fixed her body should hit a growth spurt. Shiho seemed to believe her body would fix itself afterwords, or she wouldn't have made that comment about not being able to get a boyfriend with a body like that. It won't happen instantly though, and it may even take years to get a normal figure if she ever does.

As for strength, that really depends on what kind of power her condition gives her. After all, being able to perform martial arts beyond humans is wonderfully vague. Can she just perform normal techniques at a higher level, or will she have access to a different set of ki techniques? If that is the case, who is going to teach her? She definitely has the _potential_ to be pretty amazing though.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 16, 2012)

Didn't Shioon have the same condition as lady sosul before he took the pill? I assume she would have a lot of ki/potential/endurance but would still need training to be a proper master.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really hope that she isn't magically aged.
> 
> I'm not certain about how strong she will be, it'll depend on her talent I suppose.



I agree with bludvein?s stance!



bludvein said:


> I wouldn't call it magically aged, but once her condition is fixed her body should hit a growth spurt. Shiho seemed to believe her body would fix itself afterwords, or she wouldn't have made that comment about not being able to get a boyfriend with a body like that. It won't happen instantly though, and it may even take years to get a normal figure if she ever does.
> 
> As for strength, that really depends on what kind of power her condition gives her. After all, being able to perform martial arts beyond humans is wonderfully vague. Can she just perform normal techniques at a higher level, or will she have access to a different set of ki techniques? If that is the case, who is going to teach her? She definitely has the _potential_ to be pretty amazing though.





Di@BoLik said:


> Didn't Shioon have the same condition as lady sosul before he took the pill? I assume she would have a lot of ki/potential/endurance but would still need training to be a proper master.



He had a 3-points-deficiency? Don?t know exactly what the problem was, but had 3 of them, while Sosul had 9 (dumb explanantion, I know...guys?anyone? )


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2012)

yeah she had 9 so she was worst off

and i don't think the pill would have worked on her directly, that's why shioon was a test subject as well as to deliver a cure via his blood


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really hope that she isn't magically aged.
> 
> I'm not certain about how strong she will be, it'll depend on her talent I suppose.



She's like what 15 right? And she's not meant to be a loli it just happened so she'll totally look different.

Also when I said Shiwoon would find out I was assumign Ji-gun would be there to go, "Holy crap bro that's the SUC leader"


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> She's like what 15 right? And she's not meant to be a loli it just happened so she'll totally look different.



Eh, I doubt that. 



> Also when I said Shiwoon would find out I was assumign Ji-gun would be there to go, "Holy crap bro that's the SUC leader"



It's possible that Ji-gun knows his face but he is currently supposed to be resting so I doubt that he would wander off to where the fight is.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 18, 2012)

If anyone's interested, the artist has posted this week's cover on his blog:



A feast for the eyes, don't you agree?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 18, 2012)

Now all we need is Sosul to complete it and they can have an epic fivesome.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 18, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> If anyone's interested, the artist has posted this week's cover on his blog:
> 
> 
> 
> A feast for the eyes, don't you agree?



Still lacks healthy Sosul.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Best chapter cover in a long time.


----------



## hadou (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been thinking for a while, and I believe the theme of destroying the boundary between the society and the Murim world, the sole pillar of the Nine Arts Dragon's actions and a tenet backed by the Black Defense Group, is the foundation of what will be revealed later on in the series as the vision of western martial arts against eastern martial arts.
 So far it has been described that the Martial Arts Alliance watches over the Murim world, but so far this Murim world has only been described in respect to the eastern world. Furthermore, the mastermind behind the Black Defense Group seems to be German. Furthermore, the actions the Nine Arts Dragon has taken since the second part of the series has been in the western part of the world, and since he himself belongs to the east, it could fuel already existing tensions between the east and west.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 19, 2012)

Re-read everything.

Just realized Shiho's body is in a lab and that obsessed dude is trying to bring her back to lyfe.  

Korean dramas don't make much distinction between teh creepy and tru lovez.  :WOW


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

hadou said:
			
		

> I have been thinking for a while, and I believe the theme of destroying the boundary between the society and the Murim world, the sole pillar of the Nine Arts Dragon's actions and a tenet backed by the Black Defense Group, is the foundation of what will be revealed later on in the series as the vision of western martial arts against eastern martial arts.
> So far it has been described that the Martial Arts Alliance watches over the Murim world, but so far this Murim world has only been described in respect to the eastern world. Furthermore, the mastermind behind the Black Defense Group seems to be German. Furthermore, the actions the Nine Arts Dragon has taken since the second part of the series has been in the western part of the world, and since he himself belongs to the east, it could fuel already existing tensions between the east and west.



I certainly never did think of that. 



> Just realized Shiho's body is in a lab and that obsessed dude is trying to bring her back to lyfe.



Really?  :


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 19, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> If anyone's interested, the artist has posted this week's cover on his blog:
> 
> 
> 
> A feast for the eyes, don't you agree?



HELL YEAH!!



hadou said:


> I have been thinking for a while, and I believe the theme of destroying the boundary between the society and the Murim world, the sole pillar of the Nine Arts Dragon's actions and a tenet backed by the Black Defense Group, is the foundation of what will be revealed later on in the series as the vision of western martial arts against eastern martial arts.
> So far it has been described that the Martial Arts Alliance watches over the Murim world, but so far this Murim world has only been described in respect to the eastern world. Furthermore, the mastermind behind the Black Defense Group seems to be German. Furthermore, the actions the Nine Arts Dragon has taken since the second part of the series has been in the western part of the world, and since he himself belongs to the east, it could fuel already existing tensions between the east and west.



Hmm, nice theory, would surely be interesting...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 19, 2012)

nice cover they all look wet


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Best chapter cover in a long time.



The real thing looks even better!  :


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2012)

No matter what he actually says when he enters, in my mind Shiwoon's words while entering were. "Hey guys what's going on?"


----------



## hadou (Apr 19, 2012)

I put ten bucks on Shioon making a surprise move and hitting the guy in the next chapter.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That cover 

  Seems that Jang didn't did that masked man's advice/warning(?).  To think that I even considered him to be strong enough to put up a good fight against the Elder, such unholy rape. 

I have doubts of him being SUC's leader.   Perhaps it really is So Chun that is the leader.  

And lol Shioon for showing up at the worst time.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 20, 2012)

^i think it's the guy with the mustache that was wearing the mask.

he was strong enough to keep up with kwon and he was using techniques to hide which clan he was from, which seems like a difficult feat that only someone strong could do.

basically he made up kwon level techniques on the spot. 

it seems like he is manipulating the kid to fight kwon


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah, for some reason I kept thinking of him as a second in command but he does seem like the best candidate. :33


----------



## hadou (Apr 20, 2012)

The guy in the mask bowed to the guy in the suit, which makes the later undoubtedly the leader of the SUC.


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2012)

hadou said:


> I put ten bucks on Shioon making a surprise move and hitting the guy in the next chapter.



You know if that were to happen, like for example if Shioon did a suplex on Jang as a counter, the entire Sun-Woo subordinates would have a "Fuck Yeah Boss" moment, and Old man Kwon would just smirk in pride.

Fuck Yeah Shioon, do it for the good of the clan!


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

hadou said:


> The guy in the mask bowed to the guy in the suit, which makes the later undoubtedly the leader of the SUC.



Ah yes but that could be for another reason.  In any case Jang probably is the leader, would make for a more believable fight between him and Shioon than someone capable of fighting Kwon. 



Detective said:


> You know if that were to happen, like for example if Shioon did a suplex on Jang as a counter, the entire Sun-Woo subordinates would have a "Fuck Yeah Boss" moment, and Old man Kwon would just smirk in pride.
> 
> Fuck Yeah Shioon, do it for the good of the clan!



I would love such a scene.


----------



## hadou (Apr 20, 2012)

This series is one cliffhanger after another; all the pain and agony of a cliffhanger combined with the sweetness of it all.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't wait for it to end so I can watch all of this goodness in one go


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 20, 2012)

As much as I would love to see Shioon do a counter suplex on this guy, I doubt anything will happen like that. Southern Red Star dude is right next to Shioon and we haven't seen him in action for a good while and now is a good chance.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 20, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> As much as I would love to see Shioon do a counter suplex on this guy, I doubt anything will happen like that. Southern Red Star dude is right next to Shioon and we haven't seen him in action for a good while and now is a good chance.



any chance of that guy getting out of there alive just ended. threatening shioon... he's done. 

I'm also curious about red star also, he was a badass earlier. maybe shioon will show something but i doubt it too.


----------



## SenSensei (Apr 20, 2012)

But knowing the kind of guy Shioon is, I'd expect him to implore elder Kwon to not kill So Jang.


And here I thought So Jang would put up a good fight. Apparently, he is not the real deal.



Kool-Aid said:


> ^i think it's the guy with the mustache that was wearing the mask.
> 
> he was strong enough to keep up with kwon and he was using techniques to hide which clan he was from, which seems like a difficult feat that only someone strong could do.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought before So Jang was shown.
Perhaps So Jang is a puppet leader, who is being used by elder Je-Gal.


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2012)

who thinks they'll take the dude prisoner so sioon can practice on him


----------



## bludvein (Apr 20, 2012)

Im beginning to agree. I thought smug-face was intelligent before, even if I didn't like him. This chapter makes him seem a little psychopathic and way too arrogant though. He also doesn't seem to have a good grasp on just who hes screwing with.

Sounds easy to manipulate to me. I had already discarded the possibility of Hyuk So-Chun being the leader before, but now im not so sure... I suppose its possible that smug-face really is the leader after all, and is just too arrogant to know his limits or recognize the abilities of others. Argh, I am confused.


----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2012)

i would love for shioon to just dodge/sidestep/or even punch him in reflex


----------



## Pirao (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Elder Kwon didn't disapoint  That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) didn't even know what hit him. Next chapter it'll be souther red star dishing out some more rape for daring to attack the clan head


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

elder was great great cliff hanger. shwoon will probably be saved unless he took one of his pills


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 20, 2012)

so-chun will defiantly fight shioon now if that guy gets killed.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually this guys has been able to avoid getting injured. Pretty decent feat. He was just going to see the techniques and then make a run for it.

He's actually pretty impressive.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone know a scan where I don't have to deal with A-team's fucktardery?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 20, 2012)

hadou said:


> I put ten bucks on Shioon making a surprise move and hitting the guy in the next chapter.



I hope this happens, but perhaps his bodyguard will intervene...or something else happens.




Eternal Goob said:


> That cover
> 
> Seems that Jang didn't did that masked man's advice/warning(?).  To think that I even considered him to be strong enough to put up a good fight against the Elder, such unholy rape.
> 
> ...



Well, it remains to be seen. Wonder how they?ll deal with Jang now that he has attacked Shioon...but as was already mentioned, he?d let him free anyway... :/



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Anyone know a scan where I don't have to deal with A-team's fucktardery?



I?d be grateful for that too, only because of the cover ;D


----------



## Face (Apr 20, 2012)

I get the feeling that Shioon is about to surprise us with something.


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 20, 2012)

Face said:


> I get the feeling that Shioon is about to surprise us with something.



Yea, same here. He's been doing a lot of mental sparring with the guys brother.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 20, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> Actually this guys has been able to avoid getting injured. Pretty decent feat. He was just going to see the techniques and then make a run for it.
> 
> He's actually pretty impressive.



except this guy needed the help of the nose ring guy from getting his head bashed on a concrete post. not to mention that the elder was just like walking in the park w/ his two hands tied behind his back 

...but then again this is the elder we are talking about ... i wonder who is stronger b/n him and that Alliance elder that 9AD fought


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

The translation just makes the ownage even more horrible.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn the elder is awesome. I was not expecting this ownage.

Time for Shihoon TO SHOCK THE WORLD


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> Time for Shihoon TO SHOCK THE WORLD



His reaction speed might be good enough to dodge but beyond that I don't expect anything unless he has taken a pill.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> His reaction speed might be good enough to dodge but beyond that I don't expect anything unless he has taken a pill.



Well So Jang will probably not expect anything which could allow Shihoon to react and have an easier counter. 

That's enough to shock the people there.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Well So Jang will probably not expect anything which could allow Shihoon to react and have an easier counter.
> 
> That's enough to shock the people there.



Perhaps, it will really depend on how much Shioon has progressed and if he can get off a counter.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 20, 2012)

i expect shioon to fuck him up


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Ryan said:


> i expect shioon to fuck him up





Shioon shouldn't be that strong yet though if he gets a lucky soul striking fist to land then it's possible.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 20, 2012)

I would be disappointed if it doesn't happen.

This guy seems like a typical privileged brat. He probably knows a couple of moves because of his upbringing but can't fight with the top pros. Why else would the guy with the stupid face have to defend him? It sounded like he is stronger than him. Shioon can take that guy on.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 20, 2012)

It would be nice to pull off one of the techniques he has been practicing.

But he has not taken a pill, so maybe a new foot technique?


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> This guy seems like a typical privileged brat.



He does seem like a privileged brat but he certainly should be around the level of a master considering that he heads SUC which has some master level people.



> He probably knows a couple of moves because of his upbringing but can't fight with the top pros.



I doubt that there are more than a handful of people that could fight Kwon. 



> Why else would the guy with the stupid face have to defend him?  It sounded like he is stronger than him.



It didn't sound like that at all, that guy was going to fight so that Sang could use the distraction to escape.  



> Shioon can take that guy on.



We don't know yet.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, there's definitely something that's adamant in my mind now - So Jang is not anywhere near So Chun's strength, the guy who fought Chun Woo for a while.

But I'm sure he's Master level anyway. He'll be a good obstacle for Shioon, who is below that.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 20, 2012)

Starburst~ said:


> Yea, same here. He's been doing a lot of mental sparring with the guys brother.


They're not actually brothers. They just have the same master. Like how Nine Arts Dragon's master was the "brother" of the Alliance Head.


----------



## tom (Apr 20, 2012)

Raviene said:


> except this guy needed the help of the nose ring guy from getting his head bashed on a concrete post. not to mention that the elder was just like walking in the park w/ his two hands tied behind his back
> 
> ...but then again this is the elder we are talking about ... i wonder who is stronger b/n him and that Alliance elder that 9AD fought



I've been wondering who the rest of the great masters of murim are. The old alliance chief was probably one, kangsung is one I'm sure. So that's three. I don't recall seeing anyone else on that level. We know that kwon is the only master who takes a seat as second in command, so the others must be leaders of various factions within the murim. I'd assume the leader of chundo moon is one as well, whoever that is.

Something I was also wondering about is how strong the leader of the black defense group is. Like, if goomoonryong turned against him, how screwed would he be? very? or just a little screwed?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not expecting him to kick ass, but at least side step or defend. Don't know what to expect cuz the author likes to limit Shioons feats like crazy. Geckofaceman will probably hype Shioon up too.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Now now, he probably is the final villain for this arc.  It would make little sense for him to be raped here.



looks like he got raped


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> looks like he got raped



I thought that he would be strong since he apparently is a rival of So Chun.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 20, 2012)

Old man kicks ass, as for me I found my new favourite character for the manga
At least the Breaker kipps the student Master relation a little
Too many mangas let students get strong too fast like naruto where pupils surpass their masters after 40chapters, thats just no tension.
The breaker is a Manga with so many strong ppl I love it


----------



## Wrath (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I thought that he would be strong since he apparently is a rival of So Chun.


He _is _strong. He's just not in Kwon's league. Which is perfectly reasonable, since Kwon is probably one of the five strongest people alive.





> Too many mangas let students get strong too fast *like naruto* where pupils surpass their masters after 40chapters, thats just no tension.


Wait, what _the fuck_ did you just say? If you're talking about Naruto you're off by nearly three hundred chapters, and that's just him surpassing the _weakest _of his teachers.

Frankly you'd be hard pressed to find a shounen manga in which the hero took longer to become strong than Naruto.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> He is strong. He's just not in Kwon's league. Which is perfectly reasonable, since Kwon is probably one of the five strongest people alive.



Yes but I assumed that he would be able to put up a fight against Kwon enough though he would eventually lose. 



> Frankly you'd be hard pressed to find a shounen manga in which the hero took longer to become strong than Naruto.



One Piece. 

Luffy still hasn't surpassed any of his teachers.  Garp and Rayleigh are still probably far too much for him.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes but I assumed that he would be able to put up a fight against Kwon enough though he would eventually lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really the same. The Breaker and Naruto share the characteristic that the hero is usually surrounded by people much stronger than him (up until the point at which they become the strongest, of course), whereas nine times out of ten Luffy is the strongest person in an arc.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Sure it isn't the same but he is still  weak in comparison to others in the manga, we've know that for hundreds of chapters.  You weren't asking me to find a shonen, that had that same characteristic as Naruto, were the main character took longer to get stronger than Naruto.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 20, 2012)

I dont really know how many chaps we are in the Breaker now but then lets take Bleach
Ichigo was able to fight cpts in Soul Society arc.

Wonder if ash ever overcame gary in Pokemon


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> Wonder if ash ever overcame gary in Pokemon



I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 20, 2012)

Ryan said:


> i expect shioon to fuck him up



i hope so too, i hope that guy gets his shit fucked up. Red star will try to intervene, and shioon will put on sunglasses and say "l got this."


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Apr 20, 2012)

The old man acts so much your average old Korean hard-ass who's just merely chastising his inferiors, I love it.

He is my favorite character in this manhwa.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 20, 2012)

This is what's gonna happen to white suit bishonen next chapter

followed by 

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 





I just love it when polite slanted eyed characters put on their rape face 




Of course I would like it more if Shioon actually defended himself, but that seems unlikely since he most likely didn't just willy-nilly decide to take a pill 30 min before entering the building.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 21, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Not really the same. The Breaker and Naruto share the characteristic that the hero is usually surrounded by people much stronger than him (up until the point at which they become the strongest, of course), whereas nine times out of ten Luffy is the strongest person in an arc.



HSD Kenichi. There's a master in every arc and Kenichi is firmly below them all.


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 21, 2012)

Shioon should get his powers back soon. He's already kinda girly without a bunch of strong men pampering and protecting.

He does have his moments and I hope next chapter is one of them. It sucks when the main character is the damnsel in distress of the manga.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 21, 2012)

I think Ma Moon Gi will stop him and earn the Elder's favour. Shioon and his connection to him will come out and the Elder wont rape them.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 21, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> This is what's gonna happen to white suit bishonen next chapter
> 
> followed by
> 
> ...




I hope you're right


----------



## hadou (Apr 21, 2012)

The reason for my believe in Shioon engaging the enemy is that while the Red Star next to him is skilled, it would be awkward if the Red Star is in the same skill level as the new enemy rushing at them; it wouldn't fit the story's architecture.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 21, 2012)

hadou said:


> The reason for my believe in Shioon engaging the enemy is that while the Red Star next to him is skilled, it would be awkward if the Red Star is in the same skill level as the new enemy rushing at them; it wouldn't fit the story's architecture.



I think Red star is at least capable of fending him off, considering he just got owned. Ma Moon Gi also commented that he is below Red Star and I doubt he is that far off So Jang. 

I think the real powerhouse is the moustache adviser guy.


----------



## David (Apr 21, 2012)

I think Mamungi was just being respectful like usual, especially since the Elder does not tolerate disrespect towards his clan.  My guess is that he's at the Red Star's level, their difference in fighting ability being extremely miniscule.

I also think that Mamungi and the supernovas are around if not above So Jang's level, as he could temporarily fend off a one-armed NAD.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone else wishing that the mangaka (Manwhaka?) would ease up on the epic cliffhangers? Every week I'm dying for my fix and as soon as I read that last panel  I groan because I know it'll be another week before I see how things turn out.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Anyone else wishing that the mangaka (Manwhaka?) would ease up on the epic cliffhangers? Every week I'm dying for my fix and as soon as I read that last panel  I groan because I know it'll be another week before I see how things turn out.





I don't mind them.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Anyone else wishing that the mangaka (Manwhaka?) would ease up on the epic cliffhangers? Every week I'm dying for my fix and as soon as I read that last panel  I groan because I know it'll be another week before I see how things turn out.



no i like them makes the next chapter great


----------



## Higawa (Apr 22, 2012)

This can never turn into Bleach!

Cliffhangers must stay.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> no i like them makes the next chapter great



But the chapters is already great on it's own, what he's doing now is just rubbing it in our faces. I mean, I already can't wait to read more, no need to tease me about it.



Higawa said:


> This can never turn into Bleach!
> 
> Cliffhangers must stay.



? Doesn't Bleach also always have cliffhangers....Or can't you call them cliffhangers if the mangaka does try to build suspense by cutting off at a certain time but nobody really cares about what's going to happen?



Eternal Goob said:


> I don't mind them.



:amazed

It's starting to get a bit mean on his part, I guess I'll just reread the series for like the fifth time already. It should give me some kinda fix until the real deal comes in.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 23, 2012)

The last like 10 chapters have been particularly awesome.

Can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 23, 2012)

I think a suitably epic responses would be a team up move between Red Star and Shioon. Red star does some move to remove So Jang's guard, Shioon comes in with a finisher.. or
Shioon's shadow training against So Chun helps him disable So Jang's initial attack and Red Star opens a can. Shioon then makes a comment that So Jang's technique is inferior to So Chun (after he realises its the same martial art)


----------



## hadou (Apr 24, 2012)

I think the doctor who gave Shiion the pill the first time is part of the Black Defense Group.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

hadou said:


> I think the doctor who gave Shiion the pill the first time is part of the Black Defense Group.



It's possible I suppose.


----------



## hadou (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's possible I suppose.



The doctor knew about the pill Shiion took in the first part of the series to fix the problem with his circulatory system; the doctor knew this without anyone telling him. The only way he would know such a thing is if he works for the Black Defense Group; this premise only holds accounting for the fact that the Black Defense group kept constant tabs on the Nine Arts Dragon and all persons around him, which is also very possible as evidenced from the last chapters of the first part of the series.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> The doctor knew about the pill Shiion took in the first part of the series to fix the problem with his circulatory system; the doctor knew this without anyone telling him.



Well, he could have figured it out through his own abilities.  He should have seen the effects of spirit medicines on people and ow the ki works with them, wouldn't be too much of a stretch to assume that he would instantly realize that Shioon took an extremely powerful one since it is still working on him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2012)

The thing is, I don?t think NAD told anyone Shioon took the pill....


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been waiting for Shioon to tell someone he took the Ilsanwaldildeelioraldaindio pill sooner or later.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2012)

i think he did take the pill to train as soon as he got back to the sun-woon clans base especially after seeing his master he will probably want to get stronger to beat the suc


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think he did take the pill to train as soon as he got back to the sun-woon clans base especially after seeing his master he will probably want to get stronger to beat the suc



I think that Shioon is probably a bit list at the moment since his image of NAD was shattered, training probably isn't on his mind.


----------



## hadou (Apr 26, 2012)

Will there be a chapter this week?


----------



## Ceria (Apr 26, 2012)

i hope they're not affected by that golden week bullshit.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 26, 2012)

I think later today or tomorrow chapter should be out.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 26, 2012)

Ceria said:


> i hope they're not affected by that golden week bullshit.



Its a korean manga, not japanese so i'm supposing it shoudn't be affected


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 26, 2012)

it won't be, it wasn't last year.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 26, 2012)

The chapter's out, guys!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 26, 2012)

Yay!  

.


----------



## David (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shioon needs to stop getting owned and having his ass saved for him.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

David said:


> Damn it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He'll get strong enough eventually.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He'll get strong enough eventually.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, to be fair, he's already pretty strong, it's just that he can't access his powers without ki...


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, to be fair, he's already pretty strong, it's just that he can't access his powers without ki...




*Spoiler*: __ 



True enough though I wonder how effective he would have been with ki against Jang though I suppose that at the least he could use a foot technique to escape.


----------



## hadou (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm beginning to think the second part of the series won't end until Shiion somehow gets his ki center repaired; if he doesn't get his ki center repaired by the end is just going to be really disappointing.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

His ki center is certainly getting healed in part 2.


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> His ki center is certainly getting healed in part 2.



I hope so, because seeing Shiion getting owned by a mere flip in mid-air by the enemy just left a sour taste in my mouth


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm curious about how much longer part 2 will progress.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 27, 2012)

30 more chapters IMO.


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm curious about how much longer part 2 will progress.



I have felt that the second part has been dragged on for a while now; maybe building up for a big climax. I'd guess there might be 20-25 more chapters until the second part ends.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

25 to 30 chapters seems reasonable.  

Hopefully the SUC's plan will be awesome.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Apr 27, 2012)

David said:


> Damn it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You realize Shioon punched the SHIT out of the dude's chest? He's clutching it like he's about to explode in the car. Check out the panels where he lets go of Shioon's neck and he winds up his fist.


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

I know this is a far-off shot, but I would guess at an ending for the second part where the Nine Arts Dragon meets Shiion while a scene of Seoul in smoke and flames is set in the background.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

XxShadowxX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You realize Shioon punched the SHIT out of the dude's chest? He's clutching it like he's about to explode in the car. Check out the panels where he lets go of Shioon's neck and he winds up his fist.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shioon didn't land the hit, Jang was in pain from Elder Kwon's attack.


----------



## David (Apr 27, 2012)

XxShadowxX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You realize Shioon punched the SHIT out of the dude's chest? He's clutching it like he's about to explode in the car. Check out the panels where he lets go of Shioon's neck and he winds up his fist.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What? So Jang was reminiscing Elder Kwon owning his ass.




Edit:


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

You have to be faster than that David.


----------



## David (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

I really really like the panels where Kwon gets serious, his are like the absolute best in my opinion.  

NAD comes close when he first used Black Origin but that's about it.


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't wait for Shiion to go apeshit like the NAD at the end of the first part; that'll be epic.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 27, 2012)

Summary of the chapter by ChaoticKen:

Chapter 82 is out 

Thnak him for it if you have an account there!


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

hadou said:


> I can't wait for Shiion to go apeshit like the NAD at the end of the first part; that'll be epic.



I don't think that we'll get to see that. 



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Summary of the chapter by ChaoticKen:
> 
> Chapter 82 is out
> 
> Thnak him for it if you have an account there!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kwon: 
"I'll obliterate not just you but the entire alliance."


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't think that we'll get to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elder Kwon is badass

Shiion might go apeshit if his mother gets killed; she is the only so dear to him as to push him to the edge.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

He certainly is.  

Though this certainly brings into the question of just how powerful the Sunwoo clan is.


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He certainly is.
> 
> Though this certainly brings into the question of just how powerful the Sunwoo clan is.



It was said that the Sunwoo clan was at 1/3 of its power since the last head died; it means the clan was a major powerhouse in the past.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah and from what I recall it is still trying to consolidate all the splintered parts of it.  Should be amazing to see it at full power.


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah and from what I recall it is still trying to consolidate all the splintered parts of it.  Should be amazing to see it at full power.



I have a feeling that once the Sunwoo clan's factions begin to consolidate, not many are going to like the fact of Shiion's broken ki center; it is bound to cause some problems within the clan.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> I have a feeling that once the Sunwoo clan's factions begin to consolidate, not many are going to like the fact of Shiion's broken ki center; it is bound to cause some problems within the clan.



I suppose that it'll be fixed before it becomes a problem, besides no one is going to bitch about it since Elder Kwon has Shioon's back.  I mean, would you want irritate him?


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I suppose that it'll be fixed before it becomes a problem, besides no one is going to bitch about it since Elder Kwon has Shioon's back.  I mean, would you want irritate him?



We are talking about Murim, where strength is one of its tenets. I do not think the splintered factions of the clan would get behind a guy with a broken ki center so easily. It would take some time to consolidate everyone behind Shiion.


----------



## David (Apr 27, 2012)

Chapter 82 is out 

It's out!

Edit: ChaoticKen's summary had me


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

hadou said:


> We are talking about Murim, where strength is one of its tenets. I do not think the splintered factions of the clan would get behind a guy with a broken ki center so easily. It would take some time to consolidate everyone behind Shiion.



True, strength is one of its tenets but with all of the Elders supporting Shioon people might quietly grumble but I don't expect it to ever become an issue. 

Anyways, I can't wait to see Jang's face when his plan doesn't work.


----------



## kruchy (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> True, strength is one of its tenets but with all of the Elders supporting Shioon people might quietly grumble but I don't expect it to ever become an issue.
> 
> Anyways, I can't wait to see Jang's face when his plan doesn't work.



True, both Elder Kwon and Asian Kimbo Slice are Shioon's fanboys now and they won't let the clan loose faith in him. 

And Jang's plan might have worked against Elder Kwon but Shioon has completely different mindset and he will sooner go to Kangsung and ask him WTF is going on than declare MAA his enemy. 

The question is - what will Mamungi do, will he tell what really happened or not?


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> And Jang's plan might have worked against Elder Kwon but Shioon has completely different mindset and he will sooner go to Kangsung and ask him WTF is going on than declare MAA his enemy.



Not too certainl about Shioon going to Kangsung or at least not immediately.  



> The question is - what will Mamungi do, will he tell what really happened or not?



He probably will tell the truth, no reason for him to not do so.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 27, 2012)

Think it's time to take a break on this series for a bit, he didn't even dodge o_o


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Perhaps he figured that he wouldn't be able to dodge well enough?


----------



## kruchy (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not too certainl about Shioon going to Kangsung or at least not immediately.



I meant to say that Shioon will sooner talk to him than declare MAA his enemy.



Eternal Goob said:


> He probably will tell the truth, no reason for him to not do so.



It depends, he might be persuaded to hide the fact that a MAA representative just went and attacked the strongest Murim clan out there.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

kruchy said:


> I meant to say that Shioon will sooner talk to him than declare MAA his enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends, he might be persuaded to hide the fact that a MAA representative just went and attacked the strongest Murim clan out there.



Yeah, I don't see Shioon declaring the MMA an enemy unless something drastic happens. 

Perhaps but that does seem unlikely.  Besides there were other members of the alliance that may have already gotten back and told the story or will before being confronted.


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

Jotun said:


> Think it's time to take a break on this series for a bit, he didn't even dodge o_o



I know what you mean; that scene was just terrible. All the enemy had to do was jump to own Shiion.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2012)

Jotun said:


> Think it's time to take a break on this series for a bit, he didn't even dodge o_o





Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps he figured that he wouldn't be able to dodge well enough?





hadou said:


> I know what you mean; that scene was just terrible. All the enemy had to do was jump to own Shiion.



He did try to counter him.

The chapter was good, imo.
Elder Kwon is a bamf


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 27, 2012)

Shioon tried to counter instead of dodging. Dodging in the air is impossible for the normal person in this manga....so Shioon probably figured he couldn't dodge.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2012)

wonder if shwoon could have dodged he did seem to have taken the pill cause he attack the smugface. also it is nice to see shwoon is over the not killing opponents like in part one he wanted the other to attack smugface no matter if he got killed. seems like he is letting anger get the best of him.


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

To be real, the guy made Shiion his bitch; like i said before, all the enemy did was flip in midair and Shiion got owned; talk about let down.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 27, 2012)

hadou said:


> To be real, the guy made Shiion his bitch; like i said before, all the enemy did was flip in midair and Shiion got owned; talk about let down.


I can't understand if you guys truly believe things like this or not. It seems some forget that So-chun was selected as being capable of fighting fight 9AD, which he proved to be able to. The only two others who held their own 1v1 is Kangsung and the old alliance leader.

Jung-Hyun who just grabbed Shioon is not far off in ability from the Supernova, just slightly below...and you expect Shioon to magically be able to fight back when he wasn't near their strength with his ki center in part 1? Guy was in the air, its been shown to be difficult to evade anything in the air, thus he tried to Soul Crush Strike him.

Expecting a parakeet to slaughter an african crown eagle, a pitbull vs a lioness, thats what you guys are doing.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> wonder if shwoon could have dodged he did seem to have taken the pill cause he attack the smugface.



I don't believe that he did, Shion can still attack people without taking the pill.


----------



## tom (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh man, I wonder if we're going to see a fight between kangsung and elder kwon...


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

tom said:


> Oh man, I wonder if we're going to see a fight between kangsung and elder kwon...



It would be awesome but I don't believe that it'll get to that.


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 27, 2012)

hadou said:


> To be real, the guy made Shiion his bitch; like i said before, all the enemy did was flip in midair and Shiion got owned; talk about let down.



^^ this.  It's getting kinda silly. All that captive women's training and wow he's easily captured again--_--. It was like part one all over again. I was really expecting a foot technique, not an empty sky punch.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 27, 2012)

Guys dont expect too much from him yet!
His Ki Centre is still shattered. And still hes just a student, he has great potential but he needs more time/training,


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2012)

i am really not disappointed with shwoon what else could we expect from a guy with a broken ki. smucgface is probably close to hyuks level and shwoon in his training has yet to hit or dodge any of the attacks. if he cant hit hyuk why this guy. but i like that he was not a coward he wanted the other to attack no matter what even if he got killed by the smug face guy.


----------



## bludvein (Apr 27, 2012)

You all are free to find whatever fault you please with the current story, but it seems to me that some you all are directing your disappointment at the wrong thing. Shi-woon did everything that could be expected of him this chapter. This guy is a master comparable to Hyuk, even if he did get played with by Kwon. What exactly were you expecting from a novice with a broken ki center? That's ridiculous. Even if Shi-woon is a genius, there are limits.

Im kinda angry at the author for making Gyu-bum and Kwon look retarded this chapter though.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> Im kinda angry at the author for making Gyu-bum and Kwon look retarded this chapter though.



How did they look retarded?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 27, 2012)

bludvein said:


> You all are free to find whatever fault you please with the current story, but it seems to me that some you all are directing your disappointment at the wrong thing. Shi-woon did everything that could be expected of him this chapter. This guy is a master comparable to Hyuk, even if he did get played with by Kwon. *What exactly were you expecting from a novice with a broken ki center? That's ridiculous. Even if Shi-woon is a genius, there are limits.*
> 
> Im kinda angry at the author for making Gyu-bum and Kwon look retarded this chapter though.



True, I agree. If anything the one thing I'm getting annoyed with is how long it's taking for the ki center to remain broken. It should be unheard of for it to be fixed, so it's understandable but the thing is that the two series both had an main character that was mostly helpless for the majorities of their runs. 




Eternal Goob said:


> How did they look retarded?



Maybe because they couldn't catch that guy, the two of them are supposed to be two of the fastest characters. Red Star (I think that was his title) especially, he didn't even manage to land his attack and failed to protect his leader while he stood nearest.

Not sure if I'd call it retarded, but I was disappointed.

While I may not have been entirely happy how this chapter went, it seemed like it was neccesiry for an upcoming event that pits the Alliance against the Sun Woo. When that happens it wil make up for this lesser chapter, in comparison to run of chapters that were all epic.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> Maybe because they couldn't catch that guy, the two of them are supposed to be two of the fastest characters.



Eh, I don't really mind that I suppose.  Kwon was far enough away that he wouldn't have made it in time to stop Jang and I suppose that he expected Gyu-bum to stop him so he didn't try.  With Gyu-bum it was a real close call though he certainly did make the mistake of going in for an attack instead of moving in front of Shioon.


----------



## bludvein (Apr 27, 2012)

Kwon for instance has repeatedly shown a speed not even smug-face is able to follow with his eyes. Counting the delay caused by Gyu-bum, he should've had more than enough time to intervene.

As for Gyu-bum, he not only managed to miss a sneak attack, he sat there for a dramatic pause when he missed.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2012)

bludvein said:


> Kwon for instance has repeatedly shown a speed not even smug-face is able to follow with his eyes. Counting the delay caused by Gyu-bum, he should've had more than enough time to intervene.
> 
> As for Gyu-bum, he not only managed to miss a sneak attack, he sat there for a dramatic pause when he missed.



Leaving wether or not you are right in the middle:

The story has to progress to the point the mangaka has in mind and I think he's doing a good job with progressing the story while keeping it believable within its own universe.

With that said, the mangaka has given himself quite the handicap by having all these amazing fighters around; he would have to write the story in such a way that the stronger fighters cannot be around when something happens to someone said stronger fighters have a certain relationship with. In a manga about fighting this is nearly impossible, especially in this case as clan matters are involved, so Kwon being absent wouldn't be believable.

tl;dr: the mangaka has alot of great fighters to keep in mind but he also has a story to tell and I think the mangaka is doing a good job with keeping the events believable within its own universe.

But maybe I'm biased; I've been reading and liking this series for quite a while and I might just haven't looked at the whole in a criticizing way enough.


----------



## bludvein (Apr 27, 2012)

Im content with the story as it is as well. I was just deflecting some of the Shi-woon hate because all the forums seem to be ranting about how weak he is and blah blah blah. It was pissing me off. I for one like how he doesn't get to train for 3 days and beat masters while handicapped. I admit its frustrating, but unfortunately the bad guys forgot the tenets of the supervillain list.


----------



## hadou (Apr 27, 2012)

After reading some of the posts and a couple of minutes of thinking about it, I have to admit that although Shiion's weakness is frustrating, it is realistic in the scheme of this series; him being weak goes on par with how long he has being training, and the fact of many others being far superior fighters than him makes sense, factually speaking. So, frustrating as it is to see Shiion getting owned repeatedly, it makes sense for it to happen. I admit it makes this series unique, because it makes the characters stand on their own on conjecture to the theme progress, instead of other series where characters go by and far ahead of the story in terms of strength. Admittedly, it makes the series unique and much better plot wise than many other series. So, I will enjoy this series as I have had at its face value, and as a fan


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Guys dont expect too much from him yet!
> His Ki Centre is still shattered. And still hes just a student, he has great potential but he needs more time/training,



problem is he has been like this for 70 chapters already, I mean if this manga goes like 500 plus chapters okay, but he has shown marginal growth so far, and they  need to hurry up and fix his ki centers already. 

but man that old guy, he is the real deal.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 27, 2012)

Too lazy to comment on all the things specifically, a lot of the things I've seen made sense though and luckily Kira here summed up my thoughts perfectly.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> problem is he has been like this for 70 chapters already, I mean if this manga goes like 500 plus chapters okay, but he has shown marginal growth so far, and they  need to hurry up and fix his ki centers already.
> 
> but man that old guy, he is the real deal.



About Kwon, I think I've never beens so forcibly changed of opinion like that. I absolutely hated that guy and found him to have absolutely no redeeming qualities at all. Now the mangaka went and made him one my favorite characters and probably my all time favorite epic old dude.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> problem is he has been like this for 70 chapters already, I mean if this manga goes like 500 plus chapters okay, but he has shown marginal growth so far, and they  need to hurry up and fix his ki centers already.



I'm expecting it to be fixed in at least 20 chapter or so just in time for part 2 to end.  Then it'll be a lot of training in part 3 to have Shioon being able to fight NAD. 



Shin_Yagami said:


> About Kwon, I think I've never beens so forcibly changed of opinion like that. I absolutely hated that guy and found him to have absolutely no redeeming qualities at all. Now the mangaka went and made him one my favorite characters and probably my all time favorite epic old dude.



Same here, I just thought that he was a scumbag at first but when we actually learn why he is doing what he does the change in my opinion of him was instantaneous.


----------



## hadou (Apr 28, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> problem is he has been like this for 70 chapters already, I mean if this manga goes like 500 plus chapters okay, but he has shown marginal growth so far, and they  need to hurry up and fix his ki centers already.
> 
> but man that old guy, he is the real deal.



The only two solutions would be to either make the chapters longer or cut non-essential parts, of which I don't think there are any. We just have to accept the slow progress of the series and trust it will all lead to a satisfying climax.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2012)

hey as long as we have characters like Jinni and that dark haired chick I always be reading , but I just dont like him to look weak like then which in turn looks bad on the sun woo clan; but I will at least give him credit he stood his ground, at least he has guts


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> but I just dont like him to look weak like then which in turn looks bad on the sun woo clan



Heh, don't worry.  Soon enough he won't look weak.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm disapointed Souther Red Star didn't get much time to shine, I wanted to see smug face getting owned for a while longer, oh well...

Do you guys think Elder Kwon would be able to put up a good fight against Kangsung?


----------



## David (Apr 28, 2012)

A good fight?  Definitely.

He would never win though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 28, 2012)

hadou said:


> After reading some of the posts and a couple of minutes of thinking about it, I have to admit that although Shiion's weakness is frustrating, it is realistic in the scheme of this series; him being weak goes on par with how long he has being training, and the fact of many others being far superior fighters than him makes sense, factually speaking. So, frustrating as it is to see Shiion getting owned repeatedly, it makes sense for it to happen. I admit it makes this series unique, because it makes the characters stand on their own on conjecture to the theme progress, instead of other series where characters go by and far ahead of the story in terms of strength. Admittedly, it makes the series unique and much better plot wise than many other series. So, I will enjoy this series as I have had at its face value, and as a fan



I?m happy you see things like this now.

So I won?t have to rant about you guys anymore  

I also think Shioon is how he should be and you guys all know there is a time where the main character has to shine and a time where he is humiliated etc.

His time will come, and it will be sweeeeeet 

Really enjoyed this chapter, Old Man Kwon is a real fuckin badass!!!


----------



## Face (Apr 28, 2012)

I bet that fight would have been very different if Shioon had his ki fixed.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Perhaps, if Jang was able to get behind Shioon then the result would be the same and I do believe that Jang is capable of doing such a thing.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 28, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> problem is he has been like this for 70 chapters already, I mean if this manga goes like 500 plus chapters okay, but he has shown marginal growth so far, and they  need to hurry up and fix his ki centers already.
> 
> but man that old guy, he is the real deal.



The series will be in three parts, we are at part II, so expect him to stay week until the end of part II. He'll probably get it back in part III for the final.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> The series will be in three parts, we are at part II, so expect him to stay week until the end of part II. He'll probably get it back in part III for the final.



Actually, he should get it back in part 2 for the end.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Actually, he should get it back in part 2 for the end.



I sure hope so. I would be kind of dull to have him struggle for the remainder of the series, just to have him get his full power&skills right at the finale!


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I sure hope so. I would be kind of dull to have him struggle for the remainder of the series, just to have him get his full power&skills right at the finale!



Yeah, it really would be annoying.  I'm hoping that whatever that bum doctor is making will cure Shioon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, it really would be annoying.  I'm hoping that whatever that bum doctor is making will cure Shioon.



And Shioon?s blood will revive our favorite mature woman 
Didn?t Shioon have a crush on her? Or was it just a teen infatuation? xD


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

> Didn?t Shioon have a crush on her?



I don't believe that he did, he just liked how she looked while cooking once.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 30, 2012)

Disappointed with Red Star's performance. Shioon did what he could. Yay, Elder.

I suppose it was the only option for the MAA guys to leave without being killed. 

Looking forward to Shioon crushing that guys neck in some future chapter. Most likely when he has lost it, NAD style.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Apr 30, 2012)

Red Star performance didn't disappointed me. Jung-Hyun barely escaped and didn't dared to face him again.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> Looking forward to Shioon crushing that guys neck in some future chapter. Most likely when he has lost it, NAD style.



Wonder what it'll take for him to become that angry.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 30, 2012)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> Red Star performance didn't disappointed me. Jung-Hyun barely escaped and didn't dared to face him again.



His job is protecting Shioon and he failed miserably. I rate Red Star on par or higher than Jung-Hyun (especially after the "another monster" comment) but he shouldn't have allowed him near Shioon, let alone capturing him. The more I think about it, the more I think its PIS, especially with his attack in Part 1. 



Eternal Goob said:


> Wonder what it'll take for him to become that angry.



Confronts SUC in epic battle, one of harem is owned/left for dead in front of him and he loses it. Then its a repeat of NAD with MAA.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> Confronts SUC in epic battle, one of harem is owned/left for dead in front of him and he loses it. Then its a repeat of NAD with MAA.



Jinie?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Jinie?



No, I like her....... That girl from the beginning, that ordinary girl from his school. 

She dies, he goes berserk in a epic fashion, final scene of the series is him in a bed with Jinie, Sera and Sosul who becomes hot post growth spurt after being healed from her condition.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> Jinie?
> No, I like her....... That girl from the beginning, that ordinary girl from his school.



But I like her.  

Though her death would certainly cause him to rage.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 30, 2012)

How about NAD holding up the severed head of his mother and saying "Hey kiddo, long time no see"

Okay, fine, way too brutal.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

NAD would never do that. 

Shioon is his precious student. :33


----------



## hadou (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wonder what it'll take for him to become that angry.



To this point, only the death of his mother would push Shiion to the edge like that.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

New volume(?) cover is up at the artist's blog, pretty good I suppose but not as good as some of the others.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 30, 2012)

Need some Jinie ass for the cover. Preferably bending down.


----------



## hadou (May 1, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Need some Jinie ass for the cover. Preferably bending down.



You need to get laid, big time


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I need to get laid too.


----------



## Sarkile (May 1, 2012)

Generally if you're perusing an anime forum you shouldn't be tossing around the "need to get laid" statement.  That will hit a little too close to home for the majority of folk reading the thread.




Myself included.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

hadou said:


> To this point, only the death of his mother would push Shiion to the edge like that.



I'm not so certain that she is the only one, Shioon's old friend and Jinie dying will certainly achieve almost the same results.


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2012)

Do the volumes of the Breaker (and/or the Breaker: new waves) get translated to english?

If so, does anyone know where one can buy them?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if they are on sale in the US, I think that France gets them though.


----------



## hadou (May 1, 2012)

Sarkile said:


> Generally if you're perusing an anime forum you shouldn't be tossing around the "need to get laid" statement.  That will hit a little too close to home for the majority of folk reading the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just so ... sad


----------



## hadou (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not so certain that she is the only one, Shioon's old friend and Jinie dying will certainly achieve almost the same results.



It's a possibility, but I don't know if there is enough emotional basis between Shiion and Jinie or his high school friend; but then again Shiion tends to get really close to those around him, so you might be right.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

hadou said:


> It's a possibility, but I don't know if there is enough emotional basis between Shiion and Jinie or his high school friend; but then again Shiion tends to get really close to those around him, so you might be right.



With Jinie you might be a bit right but his old friend should be important enough that he'll completely flip out.


----------



## hadou (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> With Jinie you might be a bit right but his old friend should be important enough that he'll completely flip out.



Does Shiion like his high school friend, or is she just a good friend?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I can't remember Shioon having any romantic thoughts towards her but it's possible.


----------



## hadou (May 1, 2012)

I think Shiion would go apeshit if Jinie or his high school friend are killed if the author of the series wants to portray a parallel with NAD; otherwise it will happen if his mother is killed.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

It certainly would be incredible to see, Jang getting his shit kicked is something I need to see more of.


----------



## hadou (May 1, 2012)

Do you think that Jung idolizes the NAD, or he has an ulterior motive for what he is doing? It seems he has a grudge against Moon Ju for being the future head of the Heaven School and wants to take that position in return for his services in the SUC.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

There might be a tiny bit of hero worship but I get the feeling that it is mostly for some ulterior motive.


----------



## David (May 2, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> How about NAD holding up the severed head of his mother and saying "Hey kiddo, long time no see"
> 
> Okay, fine, way too brutal.



Too brutal.

But it could work.  

Don't see NAD redeeming himself after that though, even if he solos the entire SUC while low on stamina in repentance.


----------



## hadou (May 2, 2012)

Front page of this week's chapter.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Would have preferred a Jinie cover.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 2, 2012)

he should always do girl covers.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Would have preferred a Jinie cover.



Yes. Bending down.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> he should always do girl covers.



Yes. 



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yes. Bending down.



Would be preferable but I would take any pose.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 4, 2012)

Today's chapter is out!


----------



## hadou (May 4, 2012)

Talk about a mild chapter; I know better than to expect action in every chapter, but this one is just plain.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shioon hating his own weakness, expected that.

Also, it seems that Shioon might be getting his ci center fixed soon.


----------



## hadou (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you mean; that phone call got me thinking the same thing . Let's wait for the translation and not get our hopes too high, just in case.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I'm getting my hopes up, I won't be talked out of this.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 4, 2012)

hadou said:


> Talk about a mild chapter; I know better than to expect action in every chapter, but this one is just plain.



If some zero-action chapters is what it takes for shioon to get back his ki-center and kick ass again, then it's fine 

Edit: ChaoticKen has posted a short summary at Mangahelpers:

Link removed

Be sure to thank him for it if you have an account there!


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, so it doesn't seem like he will be offering Shioon a cure.


----------



## hadou (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, so it doesn't seem like he will be offering Shioon a cure.



None; this chapter is just as plain and boring as it looks


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, so it doesn't seem like he will be offering Shioon a cure.



Yeah, seems like it'll be just a "new & improved" version of the pill after all...


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

And thus my hopes were crushed.


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2012)

Chapter's out here.


----------



## hadou (May 4, 2012)

I just read the chapter; it was boring as hell. I get the feeling the next chapter will be just as dull.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And thus my hopes were crushed.



Not entirely... The translated chapter implies that the doctor KNOWS a permantent solution but won't do it because he wants to keep Shioon in his pocket, so to speak.  So, there's a solution within reach and the only thing needed for it to enter the picture being that the doc's crooked game is finailly revealed at some point.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Yes, that does appear to be the case.  What I'm curious about is what he is making with Shioon's blood.


----------



## hadou (May 4, 2012)

I think there is no doubt that this doctor is working to repair Shiion's shattered ki center, but now I definitely think there is some ulterior motive behind such action; the mention of him belonging to a long-past clan definitely rings alarm bells.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 4, 2012)

Next chapter shioon gets captured?


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2012)

i think they will capture shwoon to try and take all his blood


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 4, 2012)

Shioon is a dumbass:

Option A: Hot chick with improved drug
Option B: Shady doctor dude that lived in cardboard box with substandard drug.

Takes option B.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 4, 2012)

Di@BoLik said:


> Shioon is a dumbass:
> 
> Option A: Hot chick with improved drug
> Option B: Shady doctor dude that lived in cardboard box with substandard drug.
> ...



That?s main character for you...

And it does sound like the doctor?s going to take him captive (thought they?d kill him, but then the bloodflow would stop ).
Tough shit for him that he?s the fuckin gaju of the Sun Woo clan now, if he disappears, everybody?ll search for him!


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Di@BoLik said:


> Shioon is a dumbass:
> 
> Option A: Hot chick with improved drug
> Option B: Shady doctor dude that lived in cardboard box with substandard drug.
> ...



His thought process sure is nice.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 4, 2012)

My guess:

Shioon gets captured, Old man gets frustrated and tries to rescue him and all that, they do, he tells him about his desperation with the pills. Someone in the Sun Woo clan can restore his ki center back, but the chance to die is too high so they never brought it up before. Shiwoon accepts.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 4, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken Serra was keeping tabs on the doctor. If he is captured Serra will rescue him. Then he'll probably go back for more training with that old lady.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> Then he'll probably go back for more training with that old lady.



I don't know about this, Elder Kwon would make more sense as a teacher.


----------



## hadou (May 4, 2012)

I'm a little skeptical about Shiion being kidnapped, although it would undoubtedly bring Sera back into the story; that would be the only reason for the story to take such an angle.


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2012)

Di@BoLik said:


> Shioon is a dumbass:
> 
> Option A: Hot chick with improved drug
> Option B: Shady doctor dude that lived in cardboard box with substandard drug.
> ...



but he does not trust sera right now so he choose the crazy doctor. i figured he would do this sera lying to him probably broke any liking or friendship he had for her. i would not be surprise if he hates her.

i think the old man will follow shwoon he is interested in how shwoon is using kai he will probably get suspicious and follow or send someone.


----------



## Scizor (May 4, 2012)

The chapter was nice; even more questions have risen

Can't wait for the next chapter

I wish they'd sell The Breaker volumes (in english) though


----------



## Magicbullet (May 4, 2012)

lol at @ elder Tiger being all mad at Gyubum, I didn't see him do anything.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Well, Gyu-bum was the closest.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, but they pretty much all failed, in the time it took for the cocky bastard to dodge and try again any one of them could have done something. Grandpa was screaming his lungs out for someone to do the job even though he was the fastest person in the room. 

pretty lol


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> in the time it took for the cocky bastard to dodge and try again any one of them could have done something.



The lack of a time frame makes it difficult to see if they could have done anything.  I bet that most assumed that Gyu-bum wouldn't miss and this didn't do anything and when he did miss they were probably too slow in reacting and by that time for all we know Jang could have reached Shioon.  Sure, Kwon is fast but is it fast enough to catch a man already moving away with all he has before he can get to a specific point?  Probably not.  Though it certainly is a bit hard to shallow.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 4, 2012)

Heh, I wasn't contemplating them succeeding, I only say that because I find it unreasonable for Jun to lay the blame on Gyubum seeing as he never even tried in a situation where it looks like he _at least_ had a chance to do something. (goes for the others too, though they weren't blaming anybody)


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Do we even know how strong Elder Tiger is?


----------



## Magicbullet (May 4, 2012)

Nope (he doesn't look it to me, seems like an all-show-and-no-go kind of guy by his portrayal thus far)


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2012)

what if the doctor is just lying to the other guy and he really wants to help shwoon he asked for a place to work on a new medicine.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> what if the doctor is just lying to the other guy and he really wants to help shwoon he asked for a place to work on a new medicine.



It's possible.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 4, 2012)

i bet the homeless doc is stronger than he seems. he probably took some medicine he made from shioon and is real strong from it.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I was under the impression that it is merely a powerful restorative pill not something that should increase one's strength.


----------



## hadou (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I was under the impression that it is merely a powerful restorative pill not something that should increase one's strength.



It could be used to increase one's strength greatly in one short burst, which is one of the reasons this doctor works for the BDG.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> It could be used to increase one's strength greatly in one short burst, which is one of the reasons this doctor works for the BDG.



Perhaps, do you have a panel that supports that? 

And since when does he work for the Black Forest Defense Group?


----------



## hadou (May 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps, do you have a panel that supports that?
> 
> And since when does he work for the Black Forest Defense Group?



The doctor knew Shiion had taken the Wudang pill in the past by just checking his pulse;how many people with shattered ki centers who had taken the Wudang pill have there been in the past for the doctor to make such a quick decision. Furthermore, it is just too much of a coincidence that Shiion's blood helps the comatose woman which in turns gives the doctor leverage to work in the high tech laboratories to accomplish his work. Additionally, the mention that the doctor was part of a long past Murim clan would put him hand in hand with many in the BDG that would have a reason to topple the Murim; just look at the conditions he is living in, which puts him in a position well below the radar of most of the Murim to accomplish his goals. In addition, what are the odds that this doctor already had a pill in hand to help Shiion in his condition; the doctor was ready to help him right from the beginning if Shiion had just agreed to the conditions at first. All of these coincidences can be explained if the doctor belongs to the BDG.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

The doctor is supposedly a genius, I'm pretty sure that he can easily recognize the effects of spirit medicine and thus see that Shioon's body is akin to a spirit medicine.  Secondly, he didn't know exactly what Shioon had taken, all he knew was that Shioon had taken an outrageous spirit medicine which can easily be inferred from how strong that effects were on Shioon. 



> Furthermore, it is just too much of a coincidence that Shiion's blood helps the comatose woman which in turns gives the doctor leverage to work in the high tech laboratories to accomplish his work.



And don't you think that it's a bigger coincidence that he would wait for Shioon to come to him for help when Shioon had no need to?  And do note that Shiho knew that Shioon's blood would help Sosul or at least assumed that he would.  I'm sure that the doctor was knowledgeable enough to assume to perhaps Shioon's blood would help Shiho at least from sensing that potency of the spirit pill Shioon had.  



> In addition, what are the odds that this doctor already had a pill in hand to help Shiion in his condition; the doctor was ready to help him right from the beginning if Shiion had just agreed to the conditions at first.



What's so strange about that?  It's probably an effective pill that his clan makes, in their long history it's possible that they had tried it on people with broken ki-centers.


----------



## hadou (May 6, 2012)

Your explanations rest on the assumption that this doctor is a genius of geniuses; it doesn't make sense to rely on such an assumption. The fact that this doctor was ready to give Shiion the pill right from the start if Shiion had agreed to the terms at first is too ridiculous; remember, the clan the doctor belonged to is long gone and it is too far fetched to believe he would have such a pill just for such an occasion where someone with a shattered ki center who had taken a Wudang would appear.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

> Your explanations rest on the assumption that this doctor is a genius of geniuses; it doesn't make sense to rely on such an assumption.



It doesn't, it rests on him being competent enough to recognize the effects of a spirit medicine on a person which shouldn't be too hard for someone who is from a clan that focuses on medicine.  Also, do note that Elder Tiger called him a genius doctor. 



> The fact that this doctor was ready to give Shiion the pill right from the start if Shiion had agreed to the terms at first is too ridiculous



Not so ridiculous considering that he should have instantly realized that his blood would be useful in helping others.  Even Shiho knew that and we have  no idea if she was a genius doctor. 



> the clan the doctor belonged to is long gone and it is too far fetched to believe he would have such a pill just for such an occasion where someone with a shattered ki center who had taken a Wudang would appear.



Why is it so outrageous?  I'm sure that he is perfectly capable of making them.  Also, who says that such a pill only works on those with broken ki centers?


----------



## hadou (May 6, 2012)

Your assumptions rest solely on the idea of this doctor being a genius among all others. It is mention that he is a genius, but too much of the story rests on this idea. I'm sorry, but that's just ridiculous. Because he is a genius, he knew of Shiion's shattered ki center, knew about the Wudang pill, knew his blood would help the women, knew the blood would give him leverage to work in high tech labs. It's just ridiculous.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

We have a lot of geniuses in this manga, Shioon, Chun, even Ji-Gun is a genius.  Why can't the doctor be a genius?  And who says that one even has to be a genius to know that Shioon took a spirit medicine, that his ki center is broke, or that his blood will help Shiho?  

Also, you seem to be assuming that Shiho or NAD would tell the BFD that Shioon took the pill.  Frankly I don't see NAD talking about Shioon at all.  Shiho might have talked but we have no proof.


----------



## hadou (May 6, 2012)

The doctor can be a genius, but it is absurd to think that so much of the story could rely on such a thing. Remember that the BDG kept its eyes on the NAD and his activities throughout the first part of the series; thus it should know all about Shiion during that time.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Even if they knew about Shioon being the student of NAD, which I doubt they did until the Alliance started chasing him, would they know that Shioon was given the pill?  I find it more absurd to believe that the BFD group would bug Shiho's apartment than to believe that the doctor could find out everything by himself.

Is Kangsung a genius doctor?  He instantly realized the state of Shioon's ki-center by feeling his pulse.  Why is someone who is actually a doctor unable to feel that?  

Ch.97-98


----------



## hadou (May 6, 2012)

You seem to not understand where I am driving at. A lot of the story rest on the assumption that this doctor is a genius; if we agree he is a genius, he could feel Shiion's ki center was shattered, but that is it. There is no way he could tell Shiion took the Wudang pill (he said "he's taken an outrageous spirit medicine),  there is no way he should know Shiion's blood could help the women, and there is no way he would push for a way to work in a high tech lab by using Shiion's blood as trade if the doctor did not know the stakes of the bargain.

Remember, this is not a James Bond Series; no one said anything about a bug in Shiion's apartment. I said the BDG kept an eye on the NAD, on his activities, and of those around him.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

> There is no way he could tell Shiion took the Wudang pill (he said "he's taken an outrageous spirit medicine)



What is so impossible about that?  Is should be ki that is doing the healing in Shioon and I would imagine that it can be felt doing the healing or at the very least traces of it should be left.  In a manga where the human skin can be hardened to the point where a collision with a car won't even leave a scratch why do you find this impossible? 



> there is no way he should know Shiion's blood could help the women



Why not?  He is mentioned saying that Shioon's blood has a presence, surely that means that he can sense that it is special.  Is it too much of a stretch to assume that he can imagine that it will be useful?  

Ch.97-98



> and there is no way he would push for a way to work in a high tech lab by using Shiion's blood as trade if the doctor did not know the stakes of the bargain.



And I'm pretty sure that he would have tested the blood before he bargained with it.  At the very least he could have known that it would be powerful and could have been used for something else even without testing it.  



> Remember, this is not a James Bond Series; no one said anything about a bug in Shiion's apartment. I said the BDG kept an eye on the NAD, on his activities, and of those around him.



Without a bug in Shiho's apartment how would SUC know that Shioon was given the spirit medicine?


----------



## hadou (May 6, 2012)

You are grasping at straws. I am basing my reasoning from facts of the series, not from the reasoning that this is fantasy and it must all somehow come together. Read the first part of the series in its entirety, then the second part; read them both carefully, and you will see what I am getting at.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

And I too am basing my reasoning on facts from the series.  Are people able to feel that a person's ki center is broken by feeling a pulse?  Yes.  Can people sense something different about the blood of someone who has taken the One Moon Divine Dan?  Yes.  Everything else is well within the bounds of reason of the series.

Explain to me why the doctor would be there if he was working with the BFD group and why he specifically needs to work in the high tech lab when the BFD group should be more than capable of providing him with whatever lab he needs?


----------



## hadou (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And I too am basing my reasoning on facts from the series.  Are people able to feel that a person's ki center is broken by feeling a pulse?  Yes.  Can people sense something different about the blood of someone who has taken the One Moon Divine Dan?  Yes.  Everything else is well within the bounds of reason of the series.
> 
> Explain to me why the doctor would be there if he was working with the BFD group and why he specifically needs to work in the high tech lab when the BFD group should be more than capable of providing him with whatever lab he needs?



I'll ignore the first paragraph since it seems you have not read my posts throughly and simply wish to make your point. 

The dawning of the fact that the doctor belonged to a long past clan of the Murim guarantees a grudge he has against the Murim; his goals coincide with those of the BDG, it does not mean anything beyond that. Besides, if you had a grudge against someone, would you siege the enemy or hide inside the Trojan horse?


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

hadou said:
			
		

> I'll ignore the first paragraph since it seems you have not read my posts throughly and simply wish to make your point.



I've read all your posts, I've responded to your points.  Your whole argument rests on the fact that you find it impossible for the doctor to learn everything about Shioon's state from a story-telling perspective which is a pretty weak argument.  Show me some proof as to why the doctor can't learn everything about Shioon.  Show me reasonable proof that the BFD group knows about Shioon having taken the spirit medicine.  



> The dawning of the fact that the doctor belonged to a long past clan of the Murim guarantees a grudge he has against the Murim; his goals coincide with those of the BDG, it does not mean anything beyond that. Besides, if you had a grudge against someone, would you siege the enemy or hide inside the Trojan horse?



It guarantees absolutely nothing.  We don't know anything about the clan besides a bit about their pills.  Also, where does it say that it is a long past clan of Murim?  The only thing I see about his clan is this bit:

I don't know what this thing is

We do not know his goals at all, stop assuming that it definitely going to be a desire to harm or destroy Murim.    



> if you had a grudge against someone, would you siege the enemy or hide inside the Trojan horse?



As a doctor he has no real need to siege the enemy or hide inside of a Trojan horse.  His abilities can be better used for something else.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 11, 2012)

Today's chapter is out:



I've not been looking forward to this week's chapter. and this is why . Let's hope the situation is quickly resolved..


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Sweet mother of god.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




I certainly didn't want this.  God damn it.  Curious to see if the Doctor is working with SUC only or has ties to the BFD group.  In any case this is damn annoying. 

I really hate these kinds of plots.


----------



## kruchy (May 11, 2012)

I did not see THAT coming. Now I wonder who will save Shioon because I see no chance of him getting out by himself.


----------



## Ceria (May 11, 2012)

Unless through the fear of a come to jesus meeting his powers return, he's up shits creek without a paddle.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2012)

did not expect the doctor to have been the one who hurt shwoons mother and be working with the suc


----------



## hadou (May 11, 2012)

Although I knew the doctor was part of the BDG, I did not expect for it to be revealed in such a way. Nevertheless, lets be cautious least we suffer another turnabout with the doctor.


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2012)

all i can is noob  u deserve what's coming.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 11, 2012)

And I thought those epic cliffhangers from before were inhumane, this whole chapter trumped all of those combined. 

I hope this arc will lead to Shiwoon overcoming his broken ki center.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> I hope this arc will lead to Shiwoon overcoming his broken ki center.



IF he doesn't regain them in this arc I would be annoyed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 11, 2012)

The timing seems perfect for it, also I'd rather have him fight his way out than having yet have him be the damsel in distress once again. 

If it does happen, I wonder how it'll play out. Does he somehow get his hands on a special medicine, does he forcibly overcome it trough sheer rage/willpower?


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 11, 2012)

lol this just went H


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Seinen

So, he isn't with the SUC.  He merely supplies this stuff, a bit better situation than I had hoped for.  A few really interesting revelations such as how SUC's fodder men can use ki techniques.  Anyways this Doctor is one crazy bastard.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 11, 2012)

I think Shioon will en up getting his ki center fixed through this turn of events.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

The question now is how will that happen. :/


----------



## Face (May 11, 2012)

I think they have dragged this out long enough. He needs to repair his Ki Center now.


----------



## hadou (May 11, 2012)

Face said:


> I think they have dragged this out long enough. He needs to repair his Ki Center now.



I agree. If Shiion's ki center is not repaired in the next 20  chapters it will be really disappointing. Seeing Shiion stopped to a chair with a gag ball pushed up his mouth really let me down. I don't know for how long the main character is going to be dragged down through the dirt.


----------



## hellosquared (May 11, 2012)

You know, if one didn't read the text, a reasonable interpretation would be shioon got abducted into this crazy guy's gimp chamber. The collar, the ball gag and the drugs, bringing his customers over.. um... yeah.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

20 chapters is far too much, I want it to happen in the next ten chapter.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 11, 2012)

this might be the end of part 2.  Gyu-Bum Yi  or Ji-Nie and friends will have to break in and defeat the bosses (suc) and save the princess (shioon).


----------



## hadou (May 11, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> You know, if one didn't read the text, a reasonable interpretation would be shioon got abducted into this crazy guy's gimp chamber. The collar, the ball gag and the drugs, bringing his customers over.. um... yeah.



  I was thinking the same thing; the scene looked like a set for a sadomasochism porno shoot. I'm telling you, that scene was greatly disappointing.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> this might be the end of part 2.  Gyu-Bum Yi  or Ji-Nie and friends will have to break in and defeat the bosses (suc) and save the princess (shioon).



And Shioon does no fighting in the end just like in the end of part 1.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2012)

I still have this feeling Shioon just went there to get raped.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> I still have this feeling Shioon just went there to get raped.



I'm really disliking how Shioon has been acting, he should have at least trusted the Sunwoo clan with this sort of information.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2012)

Though probably someone will just go save him. Considering that those guys died because of the pills apparently


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2012)

He couldn't have just used a regular cloth or something?


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Though probably someone will just go save him. Considering that those guys died because of the pills apparently



Either it will be Sera or Gyu-Bum that calls the Calvary to save Shioon.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 11, 2012)

Damn. I hope Shioon gets to at least kill the doctor and ruin some SUC faces by the end of part 2. Maybe there will be some bodily reaction from him that has to do with the pill he ate at the beginning of part 1 with Goomoonryong and he'll get his powers back somehow? 

Maybe he'll activate that black technique thing like Goomoonryong did? Is it possible for him, I don't remember if he learned it or not. I think it relates to him somehow, I'm not sure.

Or maybe Gyoo-Bum will just rescue him, haha.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Either it will be Sera or Gyu-Bum that calls the Calvary to save Shioon.



Yeah

I need Sera and Shioon becoming friends again


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Well, I'm sure that they still are friends.  Shioon just finds it awkward to talk to her right now.


----------



## tom (May 11, 2012)

Hopefully there's a twist like shioon needs to be put under a large emotional stress to get his ki center back and the doctor had to take extreme measures for the procedure to work. Because if it's not the doctor repairing his ki center, how will he get it back?


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

tom said:


> Hopefully there's a twist like shioon needs to be put under a large emotional stress to get his ki center back and the doctor had to take extreme measures for the procedure to work. Because if it's not the doctor repairing his ki center, how will he get it back?



By stealing and whatever thing that the Doctor is making assuming that it's an extremely powerful spirit medicine and not something that he is making for SUC.  

That or perhaps he will get his Ki center back through the efforts of the Sunwoo Clan or Sera.  

My personal favorite is Shioon being able to use Ki without a Ki center and it possibily being even better than using a ki center.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2012)

INB4 NAD comes and repairs his Ki center himself


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

That seems unlikely.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 11, 2012)

I want this to happen:

More taunting from the creepy doctor, Shiwoon snaps, everyone goes WTF when he somehow activates Black Origin Treshold.

He rampages, he either escapes and is found passed out by allies, or allies stumble upon him and attacks them during his rampage.

When he wakes up, he learns what happened, he feels bad at first for losing control like that, but is then told that he forcibly fixed his ki center.

Or is that too crazy?


----------



## hadou (May 11, 2012)

The only reasonable way for Shiion to get his ki center back is through the doctor; this will only happen if the doctor already has or is preparing a solution for it. In this case, Shiion's ki center will be repaired by "moving the doctor's heart", as he has done with other characters repeatedly through the series.


----------



## blueblip (May 11, 2012)

hadou said:


> The only reasonable way for Shiion to get his ki center back is through the doctor; this will only happen if the doctor already has or is preparing a solution for it. In this case, Shiion's ki center will be repaired by "moving the doctor's heart", as he has done with other characters repeatedly through the series.


Only problem is, the Doc is bat-shit insane. Especially considering what he did to Shioon's mom. He ain't the type that can be 'moved'.

And WTH is up with all the bondage fetishists in this manga??


----------



## hadou (May 11, 2012)

In this series, Shiion is portrayed as a person who moves people's hearts through his actions and words (NAD, Jinie's grandfather, the genius kid from the Heaven School, the mustache elder from the clan, etc..) Believe me, this will be the only rational way for Shiion to have his ki center repaired by the doctor. The only other way is for the doctor to be a double agent, but I don't know about this.


----------



## David (May 11, 2012)

My bet is honestly on Cool Guy:

Everyone Shioon defeated bar Chang Ho has become an ally, but that's because Chang Ho would be a horrible ally (tried raping Shioon's girlfriend), and Cool Guy would not be.

He also spoke out this chapter against the doctor .


----------



## hadou (May 11, 2012)

The doctor was introduced as a genius doctor in the second part of the series for a reason; I doubt his intended role is not to eventually repair Shiion's ki center.


----------



## Ceria (May 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> 20 chapters is far too much, I want it to happen in the next ten chapter.



It should've happened already by now.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

hadou said:


> The doctor was introduced as a genius doctor in the second part of the series for a reason; I doubt his intended role is not to eventually repair Shiion's ki center.



I don't know at this point, I hope that he is meant to repair Shioon's ki center but I get the feeling that the doctor is making a powerful spirit medicine that surpasses anything else, I mainly believe this because he requires the use of the best lab equipment possible to make whatever he is making, and somehow Shioon or someone else will manage to steal it from him.  But that's just a wild theory of mine.



Ceria said:


> It should've happened already by now.



Yeah.  Shioon better have a few really amazing fights and better change as a character at least a little bit.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 12, 2012)

Is the next chapter the last one for breaker new waves? 



Shin_Yagami said:


> I want this to happen:
> 
> More taunting from the creepy doctor, Shiwoon snaps, everyone goes WTF when he somehow activates Black Origin Treshold.
> 
> ...



That would be amazing, so it probably won't happen.

 I was thinking along the same lines. With his healing ability I figured his ki center would repair it self slowly over time.


----------



## tom (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> By stealing and whatever thing that the Doctor is making assuming that it's an extremely powerful spirit medicine and not something that he is making for SUC.
> 
> That or perhaps he will get his Ki center back through the efforts of the Sunwoo Clan or Sera.
> 
> My personal favorite is Shioon *being able to use Ki without a Ki center* and it possibily being even better than using a ki center.



ooh, like what they were saying about how if sosul gets healed her ki will permeate her entire body and radiate from her, allowing her to use unimaginable techniques?


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

> Is the next chapter the last one for breaker new waves?



Why would it be the last chapter for New Waves?


----------



## Starburst~ (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why would it be the last chapter for New Waves?



The breaker had 72 chapters and the breaker new waves is on 71. 

I read here I think there was going to be a time skip or something. Was just wondering how many more chapters till said jump.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 12, 2012)

50/50 chance the doctor is actually gonna help shioon. I suppose the taunting could be to convince cool guy he is on their side.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Starburst~ said:


> The breaker had 72 chapters and the breaker new waves is on 71.
> 
> I read here I think there was going to be a time skip or something. Was just wondering how many more chapters till said jump.



That means little as nothing states that New Waves can't be longer than its predecessor. 

I don't remember anything about a time skip or at least one in part 2. 



Di@BoLik said:


> 50/50 chance the doctor is actually gonna help shioon. I suppose the taunting could be to convince cool guy he is on their side.



Perhaps, we'll see how it does but I'm not counting on the doctor being good.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 12, 2012)

The doctor being good would be a pleasant surprise, but I guess that Shioon really is the damsel in distress now.
So he?ll be either saved or the doctor does something (accidentally ) that somehow restores his ki center. And I hope his bodyguard tailed him xD


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2012)

Starburst~ said:


> The breaker had 72 chapters and the breaker new waves is on 71.
> 
> I read here I think there was going to be a time skip or something. Was just wondering how many more chapters till said jump.



but wasn't breaker the original released bimonthly and this one is weekly


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> The doctor being good would be a pleasant surprise, but I guess that Shioon really is the damsel in distress now.
> So he?ll be either saved or the doctor does something (accidentally ) that somehow restores his ki center. And I hope his bodyguard tailed him xD



Shioon really needs to impressive us in a fight to makeup for this. 

And Gyu-Bum should be out looking for Shioon right now since it should have been a while since Shioon told him to wait.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 12, 2012)

That was interesting, Shioon is...a real dumbass, oh well. Wonder who's going to save him. 


The elders are going to kill Gyu-Bum


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

The Elders won't do anything to Gyu-Bum, he's an important part of the clan.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 12, 2012)

I didn't mean they'll _really_ kill him


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Well, they won't be too upset since he was just following orders from the head.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shioon really needs to impressive us in a fight to makeup for this.
> 
> And Gyu-Bum should be out looking for Shioon right now since it should have been a while since Shioon told him to wait.



Yeah, I wonder if he did suspect anything...I mean, he?s around Shioon really often and must observed something, like the times he went to his room because the effect of the medicine wore off...

Guess those around Shioon must already know he likes to do everything alone because of his sense of responsibility and so on xD


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 12, 2012)

i hope the doc will be around a little longer. 

i don't understand why he wasn't happy with his cardboard condo in a parking garage, now he's all about money.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Would you be happy with that?


----------



## hadou (May 13, 2012)

Jinie's grandfather is sure to be keeping a close eye on Shiion; I am sure he advised Shiion's bodyguard to keep a close eye on him and watch for any suspicious events.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Hopefully he did.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm curious about that diagram of the human body that was shown with what appear to be the ki system. 

Shioon sure looks scared shitless.


----------



## kruchy (May 18, 2012)

Another cliffhanger, the author sure loves them


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 18, 2012)

Had hoped for an early rescue, but from today's chapter I'd say we'll get one next chapter at earliest...


----------



## hadou (May 18, 2012)

I was right about Sera's future role; so far I'm two for three.


----------



## Kirath (May 18, 2012)

Shioon is going to be freed and kick ass with his "highest Ki-level in the Murim".^^


----------



## BlueDemon (May 18, 2012)

Kirath said:


> Shioon is going to be freed and kick ass with his "highest Ki-level in the Murim".^^



Perhaps my prediction will be right and that ki itself is going to kick a chain reaction in his body and his shattered ki center will be healed - then he?ll kick ass 
Or his the ki center already fixed because there?s ki circulation in his blood? Don?t know how that works...

And when did Sera get the medicine? Don?t remember that anymore...


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

I'm laughing at Sera using a fountain pen because of nervousness or worry. 



> Perhaps my prediction will be right and that ki itself is going to kick a chain reaction in his body and his shattered ki center will be healed



It could be interesting if that happened.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 18, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> And when did Sera get the medicine? Don?t remember that anymore...



As far as I remember, we never _saw_ Shioon give it to her, actually. But we DO know that Sera had him picked up not long after his fight with Changho, and Sera gave him those he has been using so far once he went to save Jinie, so it's a fairly safe bet that Shioon showed it to her somewhere in-between.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 18, 2012)

So is this new medicine administered the key to reviving Shioon's ki?


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 18, 2012)

Pretty good chapter. I really want to know more about this medicine man. Pretty cool guy.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

Di@BoLik said:


> So is this new medicine administered the key to reviving Shioon's ki?



We don't know yet but it's a likely possibility.


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2012)

we not be surprised if this thing the doctor did to purify shwoons blood will fix his kin center i think shwoon will go crazy and use the black threshold tech without thinking. this will back fire on the doc he will remember this from part one where he saw 9ad use the tech


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 18, 2012)

looks like the Doc might be strong. i hope he's REAL strong.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 18, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> As far as I remember, we never _saw_ Shioon give it to her, actually. But we DO know that Sera had him picked up not long after his fight with Changho, and Sera gave him those he has been using so far once he went to save Jinie, so it's a fairly safe bet that Shioon showed it to her somewhere in-between.



Ah, okay!



Kool-Aid said:


> looks like the Doc might be strong. i hope he's REAL strong.



Well, he surely is able to take care of himself, otherwise he wouldn?t have survived alone for so long...
But I don?t think he?s master level (or over...or whatever, don?t really remember all the tiers.. )


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> looks like the Doc might be strong. i hope he's REAL strong.



At best he will likely be among the weaker masters in Murim, my guess is that guile is how he survives.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 18, 2012)

In the next 3 chapters Shiwoon's ki center is getting revived.

Book it.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

I certainly want that to happen.


----------



## Face (May 18, 2012)

I Hope so too. Otherwise how else will it get fixed?


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

The author can certainly make up anything he wants to have it fixed.


----------



## hadou (May 18, 2012)

Shiion's ki center will be repaired by the doctor or Jinie's grandfather.


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2012)

i think it will get fixed as well.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

hadou said:


> Shiion's ki center will be repaired by the doctor or Jinie's grandfather.



I hope that you meant the Sunwoo clan's resources instead of Kwon.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 18, 2012)

As long as its fixed soon, I'll be happy. Story needs to move on from this.


----------



## haegar (May 19, 2012)

nice shounen. marathoned myself through breaker ch1 to new waves ch 72 last night. cost me a day of sleep but was worth it 

I think while doc might not be much of a fighter he will escape this and come back later to haunt us more. I have a feeling it is this blood and bones familly pulling some of the strings in the background pitting the other families against each other and cracking up the alliance....


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 22, 2012)

Cover for chapter 73 out:



A bit hard to say exactly who it is, though Sera would likely be the best guess...


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

It should be Sera since Jinie doesn't really have hair like that.  I suppose that it could be another lesser character.


----------



## hadou (May 22, 2012)

The female in the cover looks like one of the women usually besides Sera's master.


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2012)

maybe it is sera maybe she puts her hair up to train or fight

sera vs cool guy maybe or the other girl member of the suc


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 22, 2012)

obviously Sera's in attack mode. expect to see her wreck some SUC next chapter or whoever is guarding Shioon


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

I really hope that we will see her fight in the next chapter.


----------



## haegar (May 23, 2012)

man I can't take the wait anymore... still cursing the fact that I did a nightshift on breaker 1 and then the next day new waves till 72 only to find out the latest chapter had just come out two days before...bad timing XD


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 25, 2012)

Chapter's out!



All I have to say is...


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

That ending. ...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 25, 2012)

By the way, see those two guys in the car? They're the very same guys Shioon beat up by accident in Part 1 XD


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Both of them?  I remember the guy on the left does resemble one of them but I'm not sure about the other.


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2012)

Dat last page. :amazed


----------



## haegar (May 25, 2012)

sera fanservice this week is most pleasing  - well, she ain't half nude so it ain't precisley service but boy you just wanna 

that being said...oh boy,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 is it the darkness of death or of the black threshold? RARGH BIKIKI FUCK DA CLIFFHANGER


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Both of them?  I remember the guy on the left does resemble one of them but I'm not sure about the other.



Well, it sure LOOKS like them. Compare page 6/13 (that's it's number on Daum) to this:


----------



## David (May 25, 2012)

No fucking way

Also, that artist knows what he's doing

Edit: The writer, on the other hand, might not.


----------



## Darth (May 25, 2012)

I'm tempted to look up just how much blood a teenager can lose before their heart stops.

Because the amount in the cooler looked a little exaggerated.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> I'm tempted to look up just how much blood a teenager can lose before their heart stops.
> 
> Because the amount in the cooler looked a little exaggerated.



Realism doesn't get the front seat in fiction  . But I believe I've read that you CAN lose 40-50 % of the blood in your body and still be fine (as in, you'll survive, but you won't be in a condition to do much at that stage)... Assuming you get a blood transfer pretty soon  .


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

That last page


----------



## Ceria (May 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> That last page



 awesome stuff there son


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2012)

so the damsel in distress is saved by the knight in white armor


----------



## haegar (May 25, 2012)

not sure if I like her saving him - but boy she look so smexy this chap so who cares, I came 

edit: funny thing is first read this morning I missed that last page XD anyways, assuming she's injecting KI with the kiss - and of course she HAD to use that opportunity  but I agree: he'd rather need a blood transfusion than Ki XD


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2012)

i figured sera would go alone and not call the sunwoo clan they would have all attack and start a war this was a one women operation. the end was a snow white situation. but i wonder if she is transferring ki to him


----------



## BlueDemon (May 25, 2012)

Gah, I hope this is the last of him being hopeless...


----------



## hadou (May 25, 2012)

From the last page, all I can say is Shiion better get his ki center back, soon


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 25, 2012)

haegar said:


> not sure if I like her saving him - but boy she look so smexy this chap so who cares, I came
> 
> edit: funny thing is first read this morning I missed that last page XD anyways, assuming she's injecting KI with the kiss - and of course she HAD to use that opportunity  but I agree: he'd rather need a blood transfusion than Ki XD



But he's not normal, for him an ki injection might just kick start his awesome healing powers and be much faster than pouring all his blood back into his body. 




BlueDemon said:


> Gah, I hope this is the last of him being hopeless...



Yeah, this is about as much as I can take. This chapter took the sting out of it but other than that I'm a bit tired of this badass when it suits him but usually a damsel in distress thing. 

I'm kinda still hoping that this event will lead to his ki center repair.......But it's starting to look bleak.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 25, 2012)

Page 22.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

This better end up being a harem.


----------



## haegar (May 25, 2012)

his healing is special, true, and red blood placelets are produced within bone marrow, so theoretically, yes he could produce it faster than normal humans, but he is not a Stark rek replicator, at the very least he'd have to drink 3 liters of water before producing 3 liters of blood 

as for harem, dunno it's always fun but I don't think it suits this story. Eventually he should decide on one. So  far I feel the author shied away from delving into this too deeply anyways, which is why his non-murin crush has been suspiciously absent from events for the most time ...


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

> which is why his non-murin crush has been suspiciously absent from events for the most time ...



Any proof that he has a crush on her or at least an on-going crush?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2012)

Dat Sera finally moving


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 25, 2012)

haegar said:


> his healing is special, true, and red blood placelets are produced within bone marrow, so theoretically, yes he could produce it faster than normal humans, but he is not a Stark rek replicator, at the very least he'd have to drink 3 liters of water before producing 3 liters of blood



Who says his healing ability DOESN'T work like a Star Trek replicator?

It's obviously defying reality, at this point we have no idea how much so I'm not excluding anything at this point.


----------



## haegar (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Any proof that he has a crush on her or at least an on-going crush?



he still must feel for her - obviously, otherwise he'd long have tapped Jinnie, who wouldn't 

also the fact the author hasn't written Sae-he out of the story  completely yet despite her being pretty much a useless character with regard to the whole murin plot, which is like THE plot XD though of course that might still happen 

Seriously though, while not neccessarily what I like, there is some chance Sae-he is the matchup for him for laterz - he doesn't want to be a murinin, he does it out of conviction, once he has saved 9AD and reformed the murin world into a better place he might retire to being civilian and the match for that would be her...


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

> he still must fell for her - obviously, otherwise he'd long have tapped Jinnie, who wouldn't





Shioon just doesn't know that Jinnie loves him, he is highly ignorant. 



> also the fact the author hasn't written Sae-he out of the story yet completely despite her being pretty much a useless character with regard to the whole murin plot, which is like THE plot XD



Horrible evidence.


----------



## haegar (May 25, 2012)

knowing she loves him is not a rquirement to tapp her 

I said "there is a chance" ... I don't do "evidence" ^^


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2012)

i like the harem idea. but i like jinnie


----------



## haegar (May 25, 2012)

either way, 9AD taught him black heaven and earth and shit but seriously neglected teaching him about woman


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

haegar said:


> knowing she loves him is not a rquirement to tapp her
> 
> I said "there is a chance" ... I don't do "evidence" ^^



He's a fool.



> I said "there is a chance" ... I don't do "evidence" ^^



That wasn't there when I saw that post.


----------



## haegar (May 25, 2012)

yeah well sry I use edit sometimes, I know, I know, shame on me


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2012)

A fictional man without a harem isn?t a man.


----------



## Higawa (May 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> I'm tempted to look up just how much blood a teenager can lose before their heart stops.
> 
> Because the amount in the cooler looked a little exaggerated.



Depends on a lot factors, your body tries to compensate the blood loss with higher pulse and extracting water from your cells into the blood stream.
A teenger on the verge of becoming an adult has around 4-5 litres blood and the amount in the panel was definitly exaggerated. He should be dead by now.
But its a Manga so yeah...^^


----------



## hadou (May 25, 2012)

Is it just me, or have Sera's hair and boobs gotten bigger? Kind of a growth spurt


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Sera's hair has always been pretty long. 

Sure was.


----------



## Ceria (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kfgLcehHKlw[/YOUTUBE]

that last page made me think of this, the fact that he's almost naked and bound and gagged only adds to the


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 25, 2012)

haegar said:


> either way, 9AD taught him black heaven and earth and shit but seriously neglected teaching him about woman



Well to be fair, I don't think the 9AD can really talk on that front, he took way too long with his chick and now she's lying in some kind of coma/death-like state.


----------



## rhino25 (May 25, 2012)

Holy crap. I'm surprised he was still conscious after all that blood was drawn. I was kinda hoping he'd break free somehow, but I guess I can't complain with what Sera did. Lol I can't wait to see Jinnie's reaction when she finds out about it though!


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

rhino25 said:


> Holy crap. I'm surprised he was still conscious after all that blood was drawn. I was kinda hoping he'd break free somehow, but I guess I can't complain with what Sera did. Lol I can't wait to see Jinnie's reaction when she finds out about it though!



It will be a wonderful cat-fight.


----------



## hadou (May 26, 2012)

The lack of Jinnie's presence throughout the second part of this series tells me it will have more than three parts, taking into consideration how slow the plot is being unraveled and how much there is still to tell. This is also taking into consideration the lack of interactive presence of the NAD; we have seen very little of him.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 26, 2012)

kinda disappointed, i wanted to see sera fight.

I'm starting to think Shioon's mom isn't his real mom and we'll find out a big surprise about his parents.


----------



## hadou (May 26, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> kinda disappointed, i wanted to see sera fight.
> 
> I'm starting to think Shioon's mom isn't his real mom and we'll find out a big surprise about his parents.



I have always thought Shiion may be related to the master of NAD, especially since nothing has been said about his father. The only other choice is for Shiion's father to be someone from Murim; the chances for this are high.


----------



## dream (May 26, 2012)

I don't really like the thought of Shioon having someone in Murim as a father. :/


----------



## Gabe (May 26, 2012)

i think the same we know nothing of shwoons father i would not eb surprised if he was part of the murin world.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't really like the thought of Shioon having someone in Murim as a father. :/



Same here, I like the idea of him having been just a normal bloke.

Also if his dad is a Murim, it will probably result in the Darth Vader scenario. To be on the safe side, and not spoilering someone. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Darth Vader is luke's father





Lol

Back to serious though, most likely it would lead to an evil daddy and with Shiwoon's personality that's just going to be a pain.


----------



## haegar (May 26, 2012)

might just as well be a long dead murin daddy and him being good or bad would be neither here nor there?


----------



## hadou (May 26, 2012)

haegar said:


> might just as well be a long dead murin daddy and him being good or bad would be neither here nor there?



If Shiion's dad is from the Murim, the odds of him being dead are 50/50. The one thing I am sure of is that Shiion's father belonged to the Murim world.

If Shiion's dad is dead, the odds are high he perished in the destruction of one of the many schools that exist in the Murim world; it would fit with the story organization.


----------



## Gabe (May 26, 2012)

how many years before the story did 9ad master died maybe he is shwoons father but it maybe farfetched


----------



## hadou (May 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> how many years before the story did 9ad master died maybe he is shwoons father but it maybe farfetched



It is not as fat fetched as you may think; there is a 50% chance or higher that the master of NAD is Shiion's father.


----------



## Ceria (May 26, 2012)

hadou said:


> It is not as fat fetched as you may think; there is a 50% chance or higher that the master of NAD is Shiion's father.



That's impossible, his master was alive when NAD was a kid, more or less the same age as Shioon, probably a tad older. I think there's too much of an age gap for this to be possible. Unless there was actually a shorter span of time before the events of breaker.


----------



## hadou (May 26, 2012)

Ceria said:


> That's impossible, his master was alive when NAD was a kid, more or less the same age as Shioon, probably a tad older. I think there's too much of an age gap for this to be possible. Unless there was actually a shorter span of time before the events of breaker.



The master of NAD died at a mature age (in his fifties). Shiion's mother is in her forties. Take a one year gap between the death of the master and NAD's appearance in Shiion's school.

What you say is right if we assume the master of NAD stayed in the cave as mandated of him throughout the time he taught NAD. I want to say he did indeed stay in the cave, and this will validate your point, but I do not know. In either case, your point is well taken, and considering everything, it brings the odds of the master of NAD being Shiion's father below 50%.

I am still 100% certain Shioon's father belonged to the Murim world.


----------



## David (May 27, 2012)

So Sera is either giving Shioon some drug to save his life or it's a clan technique.

My guess is the former.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

I'll go with it being a drug as well.


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2012)

I'll be going with the technique then 

Seriously though, we have had a lot of "drug/medicine" shit going with the dan and the blood/bones doc, personally, I would like the story to use the characteristics of Sera's clan a bit more, fighting style more towards passive and defense rather than offense, a lot of throws and grapplings and such, and that going hand in hand with skills like the meditation technique. Think since she already got close to him with the kiss anyways I would like it if she somehow 'enters into his illusion state' with this kiss tech, - kinda re-animating his spirit in the illusion state so that he wakes in the real world too. that would make it sleeping beauty reversed as already mentioned by some, but actually make use of that theme within the constraints of Sena's clan' trademark techniques...

As for 9AD's master being Shioon's dad, I rly like the notion of him being the rightful successor to black heaven and earth implicit in this. I admit the age doesn't quite add up though. Variation: 9AD's master is his granddad, Shioon's mother is the master's daughter who grew up "civilian" due to the master's cave imprisonment ? Problem withthat though is all the old alliance guys ought to know about this and so should 9AD ...


----------



## Ceria (May 27, 2012)

haegar said:


> Variation: 9AD's master is his granddad, Shioon's mother is the master's daughter who grew up "civilian" due to the master's cave imprisonment ? Problem withthat though is all the old alliance guys ought to know about this and so should 9AD ...



Unless the granddaughter was born long before NAD came into the picture. That makes more sense. 

as for the healing, you saw the video i posted


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2012)

ah sry actually I haven't it's blocked  from germany and I was too  lazy to find a working proxy, hidemyass didn't work with tube at the time...hrm, there was some firefox addon, I should look into that ...


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2012)

haegar said:


> As for 9AD's master being Shioon's dad, I rly like the notion of him being the rightful successor to black heaven and earth implicit in this. I admit the age doesn't quite add up though. Variation: 9AD's master is his granddad, Shioon's mother is the master's daughter who grew up "civilian" due to the master's cave imprisonment ? Problem withthat though is all the old alliance guys ought to know about this and so should 9AD ...



The master of NAD being Shiion's grandfather? The concept does match up with the years. It is plausible, more than him being Shiion's father.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

Wanting Shioon to be related to NAD's master, shame on you all.


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2012)

^feel free to elaborate 

as for me, I would like him to be a murin's kid cause that would make him slightly less of a deus ex machina genius. On the other hand, I admit if he really were 9AD's master's grandchild that might take too much "special out of his own right" away from him ...


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

I usually hate plots were the main character is related to someone absurdly powerful.


----------



## Ceria (May 27, 2012)

haegar said:


> ah sry actually I haven't it's blocked  from germany and I was too  lazy to find a working proxy, hidemyass didn't work with tube at the time...hrm, there was some firefox addon, I should look into that ...



Sexual healing by marvin gaye.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I usually hate plots were the main character is related to someone absurdly powerful.



I blame bleach.


----------



## Ceria (May 27, 2012)

like naruto?


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2012)

why shwoon is a genius in learning things fast there has to be a reason for this i would not be surprised if his dad was from the murin world we know nothing of his father. i think something is up


----------



## gumby2ms (May 27, 2012)

what if it was his master when his master was young and neither of them had a clue? better not be something like he's magically jinie's brother because that would be too cliche.

 some people are just born freaks and genetics and environment play very small roles. 

for shiwoon, he is actually tough is because of the strength of his inner self/subconscious. he still panics like a bitch on the outside but his subconicious is like 'here we go again'. he has learned more then anyone including himself could give him credit for, he just has to listen to his instincts better.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

Ceria said:


> like naruto?



Yes, that's a pretty good example. :byakuya 



> why shwoon is a genius in learning things fast there has to be a reason for this i would not be surprised if his dad was from the murin world we know nothing of his father. i think something is up



Eh, it's true that Shioon being related to someone in Murim would example his talent but it isn't necessary for it to be explained.


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2012)

Shiion's father is part of the Murim. Why? The complete lack of mention about his father is the biggest clue; the word "father" when talking about Shiion has not been written anywhere in the series so far. This is the biggest clue.


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2012)

Well at the very least, wasn't there that notion around that every student going to that school is in one way or another connected to the world of the murinin? Of course I'm a lazy ass who states stuff without remembering the chapter. It was mentioned somewhere, if only vaguely. Which poses the question where is the connection in Shion's case. And in Sae-he's too btw 0.o


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

If Shioon's father was in Murim I hope that he was a lowly accountant for some clan.


----------



## haegar (May 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If Shioon's father was in Murim I hope that he was a lowly accountant for some clan.



oke oke we got it 

We'll probably have to wait till part 3 till we get anything substantial anyways


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

I just hope that Sera and Shioon have enough foresight to take all the blood, that was taken from Shioon, when they make their escape.


----------



## Face (May 27, 2012)

It would be funny if Shioon is somehow related to Un-wol.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I just hope that Sera and Shioon have enough foresight to take all the blood, that was taken from Shioon, when they make their escape.



On one hand, that's logical.

On the other.....When you're escaping, you generally try to carry as little stuff as possible. I'm fairly confident that Sera will have her hands full carrying Shiwoon.......

Could go either way really, I assume that for plot purposes Sera will sacrifice the blood for a speedy escape.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

From what I see it's only one case that doesn't seem too unbearable for someone to carry but I suppose that you might be right if Shioon isn't able to move by himself.  In that case Sera should tear the bags, that shouldn't take too long.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2012)

"tear the bags" ??? u mad? 


that's that's Shiho's life possibly...
that's turning a lill loli into something smexy of tappable age possibly (and badass fighter on topa that)...

it is sooo many possibilities 

They have to take the Blood 

fuck the plotlogic, may the blood be with them


----------



## HInch (May 28, 2012)

haegar said:


> may the blood be with them



Haha, this.


----------



## hadou (May 28, 2012)

The odds of Sera take Shiion's blood with them are slim. They are behind enemy lines; their main concern is making it out of the place without being notice, which I do not think will happen.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 28, 2012)

Well, if they can't take it, they should destroy it.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Di@BoLik said:


> Well, if they can't take it, they should destroy it.



Exactly, Sera seems like someone with a clear head on her shoulders.  At the very least she should know that they can't let the blood fall into the doctor's hands.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2012)

it will be interesting to see what will happen to the blood taken from shwoon. i think sera will try to take it or destroy it but when she is about to do so cool guy or some else will go in the room and she will have to fight and not get a chance and will try just to take shwoon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 1, 2012)

It's out!:



That face won't win any beauty contests, that's for sure...


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

That's one ugly face. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The doctor sure is the best villain is part 2 so far.


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what an ugly mofo giving us another ugly cliffhanger. screw him I say. Somebody better mince him up good :repstorm


----------



## Ceria (Jun 1, 2012)

Surprising chapter is... well you know the rest 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a little confused at the passage of time in this chapter, one second he's on deaths door and the next he's seemingly well enough to stand. Maybe that kiss was like a senzu bean? 

Creepy night vision dude is creepy


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, lol. about 10 bags of blood in 5 mins, she must have pumped it in with a couple of bars, small wonder he didn't explode right away  - plus shoving an ohso convenient blood replenishment pill down his throat using her own tongue just to make sure he swallows it for sure ... Sera I see what you did there ^^ did I say *MEEEH!!!!!* ???

and yeah, creep is creepy.
overall chap feels stretched, I'll c&p my thoughts on that from mh post:



> as for what feels off to me: it begins to smell predictable that of course the results of Sera going in alone are not having enough fighting power and thus dragging chaps and tension unneccessarily. Occurs to me somewhat belatedly what she SHOULD have done:
> maybe there was no time to notify Sun-Woo, but *she should have taken her badass-granny master along*: She has stated she would do anything to restore Shioon and helping him get his martial arts back, so she was definetly willing - and she, unlike Sera, would have thrown doc into that steam pipe so hard that he'd have come flying out at the other side of the building after having had an encounter of the third kind with a couple of walls along the way


----------



## Wrath (Jun 1, 2012)

Seismic Step time!


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Seismic Step time!



mh. that face crushed to a pulp by a foot is a tempting thing to envision


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



not bad of a chapter she should have destroyed the blood bags and the doc is creepy


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Seismic Step time!



Yeah he'll probably ask her to defend for a bit, while he performs it on the bridge. They could use it for escape or better yet trick the guy into stepping on the weakened area so he falls through.


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah he'll probably ask her to defend for a bit, while he performs it on the bridge. They could use it for escape or better yet trick the guy into stepping on the weakened area so he falls through.



nooooos! in his face I say


----------



## hadou (Jun 1, 2012)

Night vision? that's what the author came up with? This is ridiculous; the series is being crapped on.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2012)

hadou said:


> Night vision? that's what the author came up with? This is ridiculous; the series is being crapped on.



I don't see the problem. It's an unusual fighting situation and more interesting than another generic fight.


----------



## hadou (Jun 1, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I don't see the problem. It's an unusual fighting situation and more interesting than another generic fight.



Shiion ans Sera ended up just right in a situation where the dude can use night vision. That alone is ridiculous, not too mention how douchebag that ability is; I mean night vision, really? Is like the author ran out of ideas.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2012)

the guy can see at night like riddick he probably either experimented on himself or was experimented on. i dont have any problem with this he had to be a threat to sera and not be a push over so if this is the only way he can fight sera. i have no problems with this. he is like a creepy alien looking thing.


----------



## hadou (Jun 1, 2012)

I had to close my eyes and take a breath when the guy said "Oh shit, I dropped my wig". At this point, I think the author is just making this shit up along the way.


----------



## Ender (Jun 1, 2012)

k shiion's is just getting dumber and dumber....like really....


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't see what the problem is. This was a good chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sera  

She's so hot. ShioonxSera coming soon.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> k shiion's is just getting dumber and dumber....like really....



the guy hurt his mother and gag him and nearly killed him by draining all his blood. i would be mad as well and attack without thinking. anger is usually not a good thing make you do things without thinking. this whole downfall has been because of his anger and wanting more power to get revenge. this is probably what the authors is trying to show.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 1, 2012)

hadou said:


> Night vision? that's what the author came up with? This is ridiculous; the series is being crapped on.





hadou said:


> Shiion ans Sera ended up just right in a situation where the dude can use night vision. That alone is ridiculous, not too mention how douchebag that ability is; I mean night vision, really? Is like the author ran out of ideas.





hadou said:


> I had to close my eyes and take a breath when the guy said "Oh shit, I dropped my wig". At this point, I think the author is just making this shit up along the way.




Sounds like its the actual flow of the plot over the past chapters that is disappointing you, not what just occurred. 

If you weren't viewing it in such bias you'd realize Sera had taken a path where she'd be less seen, as well as the fact they're in an abandoned lab by one of the clans with little to no windows. Reason being to not have their experiments seen. 

So why would you be appalled that when the lights are turned off in an area with no outside light source the place turns completely dark? Why would you be angry that someone from a school whom focuses on study and experiments on human modification would be smart enough to turn the lights off and use his advantages like night vision? 

I too, hate how the plots been but don't let it blind you man, you'll lose track if it ever returns to its former glory that way


----------



## hadou (Jun 1, 2012)

Drakor said:


> Sounds like its the actual flow of the plot over the past chapters that is disappointing you, not what just occurred.
> 
> If you weren't viewing it in such bias you'd realize Sera had taken a path where she'd be less seen, as well as the fact they're in an abandoned lab by one of the clans with little to no windows. Reason being to not have their experiments seen.
> 
> ...



What just happened is what bothers me. Shiion and Sera ended up in a place where all the doctor had to do was to throw off a switch, and voila, he has the upper hand because he has "night vision" of all things. 

"Oh shit, I dropped my wig" Are you serious? 

And Shiion; he just got rescued in Snow White style, he can't even walk properly, but oh wait, he wants to fight only to get trashed. But here comes Sera again to the rescue, because apparently she has a pussy boner for Shiion. 

This chapter sucks, simple as that, and that's plot aside. The author knows where he wants to go with the story, he just doesn't seem to know how to get there.


----------



## kruchy (Jun 1, 2012)

After doctor's "reveal" a lol'ed hard - thinking about all those early theories that doc is 9AD in disguise


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 1, 2012)

with this chapter, i don't like the Doc anymore.


----------



## haegar (Jun 1, 2012)

wait, you still liked him last chap?


----------



## Foreva (Jun 1, 2012)

The art of night vision has appeared in various East Asian martial arts films, TV series and books for decades. Even though it's not something innovative I don't see anything outrageous with using it; not to mention even the 72 Secret Arts of the famed Shaolin Temple include one called Luohan's Exercise which is said to allow the user to see clearly at night time. However the doctor's act of explaining to his preys he's capable of night vision before attacking them is illogical and reeks of shounen stupidity. If you have to kill, kill, don't talk.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

I have absolutely no problem with the doctor having nightvision or how Sera and Shioon ended up in that situation.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 1, 2012)

Foreva said:


> The art of night vision has appeared in various East Asian martial arts films, TV series and books for decades. Even though it's not something innovative I don't see anything outrageous with using it; not to mention even the 72 Secret Arts of the famed Shaolin Temple include one called Luohan's Exercise which is said to allow the user to see clearly at night time. *However the doctor's act of explaining to his preys he's capable of night vision before attacking them is illogical and reeks of shounen stupidity. If you have to kill, kill, don't talk.*



The doctor likes to toy/tease people, I think it is in character for him to try and instill fear in his opponents. Being in the dark with someone knowing they aren't handicapped is a whole lot scarier than with someone who is. Fear is a weapon as well.

The whole setup/plot of getting Shioon there is quite stupid. This isn't the first time the doctor has been alone with Shioon, he's had more than enough opportunities to kidnap Shioon and harvest him. "I'll wait for him to ask me again for medicine" is just silly.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm, A-Team seemed to think this chapter was bad as well 

I mean, of course, Shioon being weaker than ever and dumb at that (even if understandable) doesn?t really help, but I don?t really think this whole setup is THAT bad. And the other guy even talked to him before about people from his clan augmenting themselves...so yeah, was to be expected ^^


----------



## Foreva (Jun 1, 2012)

Di@BoLik said:


> The doctor likes to toy/tease people, I think it is in character for him to try and instill fear in his opponents. Being in the dark with someone knowing they aren't handicapped is a whole lot scarier than with someone who is. Fear is a weapon as well.


If they were 2 chicken-hearted weaklings or ordinary people then I agree the doctor's villain gloating would make some sense but here he knows too well that the girl is a trained disciple of a big martial arts clan in SKorea and the main guy is no pushover either despite having yet to recover. So telling them that he is not proficient in hand-to-hand combat and is able to see in the dark before attacking them would not scare them, instead it would only make them more prepared for incoming attacks. He shoud've just turned off the light then stabbed them to death before they could understand what's going on or their eyes could adjust to the dark.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc looks disgusting.....


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 1, 2012)

haegar said:


> wait, you still liked him last chap?



yeah i pretty much only like Jinie and 9 arts dragon now 

i stopped liking Sera when she became a shioon fan boy. i liked her better when she seemed like a stuck up bitch.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 1, 2012)

Foreva said:


> If they were 2 chicken-hearted weaklings or ordinary people then I agree the doctor's villain gloating would make some sense but here he knows too well that the girl is a trained disciple of a big martial arts clan in SKorea and the main guy is no pushover either despite having yet to recover. So telling them that he is not proficient in hand-to-hand combat and is able to see in the dark before attacking them would not scare them, instead it would only make them more prepared for incoming attacks. He shoud've just turned off the light then stabbed them to death before they could understand what's going on or their eyes could adjust to the dark.



Doc is a fictional baddie, they tend to like be very verbal about how they exactly they are going to be devious in the near future.

His personality rationalizes it somewhat but most likely the mangaka figured it would look better this way than if everything suddenly went dark, Shiwoon and Sera talk or think about what's happening (As audience surrogates)......That would've lessened the suspense by disrupting the flow and most likely it would've taken a lot more panels.

How a story is told is just as important as the story itself.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2012)

Sera is so.... 

When she tossed the Doc, that pose


----------



## Ceria (Jun 1, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I don't see what the problem is. This was a good chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If you want your powers back Shioon, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you gotta fuck me. 




That doc seems like a batman villain.


----------



## HInch (Jun 2, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Doc looks disgusting.....



This is pretty much what I came to say.

I have no problems with the ability itself though.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2012)

i think cause of what the doc did to shwoons blood to purify it and sera putting it back in shwoon will fix his ki if his blood could potentially revive shiho why not fix his ki center. reviving the dead should be harder then fixing ki center


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 2, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think cause of what the doc did to shwoons blood to purify it and sera putting it back in shwoon will fix his ki if his blood could potentially revive shiho why not fix his ki center. reviving the dead should be harder then fixing ki center



Good possibility that it could work, but I'm sure the other doctor would have manipulated the blood before administering it to Shiho.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 2, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think cause of what the doc did to shwoons blood to purify it and sera putting it back in shwoon will fix his ki if his blood could potentially revive shiho why not fix his ki center. reviving the dead should be harder then fixing ki center



This is actually quite a plausible theory, and one I will subscribe too. Good job, +reps.


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 2, 2012)

Shioon should put on more muscle. He looks anorexic.

That's what I dislike about korean bishies (Shioon, Rai). They're sticks.

Except Frankenstein, he may be a bishie but he's a pretty muscular/manly and badass bishie.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 2, 2012)

Who's Rai?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2012)

^noblesse MC

Shioon man, cmon you gotta step up your game


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

Cover page for this week's chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2012)

thats the komono or what ever it its called that she had on when she first met shwoon. that could be a volume cover though some were saying in another forum but who knows i cant speak korean 

Link removed


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

Gabe said:


> thats the komono or what ever it its called that she had on when she first met shwoon. that could be a volume cover though
> 
> Link removed



The long post on his blog talked about editorial "script". But whenever he posts a draft of the cover from a week's chapter, it is always on Tuesdays.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

That shouldn't be the cover for this week's chapter considering that it was posted last week before that week's chapter came out.  I'm going with it being a volume cover.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 5, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Shioon should put on more muscle. He looks anorexic.
> 
> That's what I dislike about korean bishies (Shioon, Rai). They're sticks.
> 
> Except Frankenstein, he may be a bishie but he's a pretty muscular/manly and badass bishie.


I'd like to see Shioon look less freakishly thin too, but at least it makes sense that he's really skinny, since he was a complete weakling before he took the pill and since then he hasn't actually done any muscle training.

He basically skipped the part of martial arts training where you build a strong body with basic exercise and went straight to the superpowers.

Actually with the way his body acts I wonder if it's harder than normal for him to even put on muscle.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2012)

raws 

epic at the end BHT


*Spoiler*: __ 



poor sera but i think he activated the black heaven threshold tech his face at the end


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 7, 2012)

... Those last pages... Dare we hope?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

I-I don?t know....should we dare to hope?


----------



## hadou (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice last page. Let us hope...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2012)

we should hope


----------



## hadou (Jun 7, 2012)

Gabe said:


> we should hope



Do we dare? I'm afraid


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 7, 2012)

Sera.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



She'll recover, right?

Right?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 7, 2012)

I want to hope, but... Hope is the first step down the road to disappointment <_<. Damn! This is one hell of a cliffhanger we're left in...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2012)

hadou said:


> Do we dare? I'm afraid



yeah i am afraid as well but the last page and what he was thinking of gives me hope

@Geralt of Rivia shwoons blood can do it


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

Sera will be okay...she must be okay

and still wondering if we should hope? there are only two ways ahead, badassery and happines...or... disappointment that will drag you to the depths of hell.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2012)

let me put it this way about hope


*Spoiler*: __ 



with sera injured who can help shwoona nd save sera from dieing it is all up to shwoon if he get captured again he dies they will take his blood. he has no choice but to win


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 7, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> and still wondering if we should hope? there are only two ways ahead, badassery and happines...or... disappointment that will drag you to the depths of hell.



Good way of summing it up.. Either Shioon goes into Black Origin Threshold, kicks ass and everyone's happy or... It fails, and Shioon gets dragged off for some more bloodletting until the next batch of rescuers comes along... Okay, maybe that worst case scenario doesn't have alot of chance of happening, but I hoenstly can't quite predict things here (remember that the author seems to be more fond of Shioon getting pushed down rather than Shioon getting to kick ass).


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 7, 2012)

WTF they should have double teamed him. even if the Doc is good in the dark the pathway wasn't big enough from him to dodge 2 people easy.

or Shioon could have ran his lazy ass to the door. i will not forgive you if she dies Shioon 

also, Doc put your hat and glasses back on, nobody wants to look at your ugly ass face


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do it Shioon, become a berserker.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey, can you guys use spoiler tags for raw/new chapters? That'd be great.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you're already using them, it doesn't apply to you. Obviously.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 8, 2012)

[sp]Could anyone understand exactly what was drawn on the bottom panel of the third(?) last page? It was in the middle of the 9AD dialogue.[/sp]


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> [sp]Could anyone understand exactly what was drawn on the bottom panel of the third(?) last page? It was in the middle of the 9AD dialogue.[/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was meant to be a representation of the Black Origin technique in use, the thing NAD used to rape the shit out of the Alliance after his girl got shot.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



while the art is still great, the author so far did great plot and I, too am looking forward to the imminent carnage, this chapter sucks.

We got exactly what was to be expected in a pretty much predictable, over the top drama, heartlessly executed/planed, awkwardly feeling way. Surely there must have been other ways of achieving the situation "_Sera down, Shioon back up & entering berserk mode, Doc about to get it_"

MEH.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

english:
mindless beings


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That was meant to be a representation of the Black Origin technique in use, the thing NAD used to rape the shit out of the Alliance after his girl got shot.



[sp]Yeah, but was it meant to be a section of someone's enraged face with the eye as the bright point?

That's really the only thing that makes sense to me.[/sp]


----------



## kruchy (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, i see some paralels with Dragonball and many other shounens out there:

Freeza kills Krilin -> Goku gets mad->goku goes SSJ->Goku owns Freeza

right here we have:
creepy doc severly injures Sera->Shioon gets more pissed that he already was->Shioon goes all Black Origin Treshold(hopefully)->Shioon owns the hell out of creepy doc(hopefully) and retains this powerup(hopefully)

If Shioon is beaten again and looks like a weakling i guess I'll drop this manwha for a while, enough is enough


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Hey Shioon, I'm gonna teach you this technique that makes you rape people indiscriminately, its bad mmkay." Gotta love NAD.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

good chapter finally shwoon is using the BTH tech this is just like in part one with shiho and 9ad but with sera and shwoon


----------



## Ender (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




you gotta what it'll do to Shioon  cause what NAD described is what happens to a normal murim person, with his ki-center intact and not on artificial supplements.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 8, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn?t his ki-center healed already with everything that doctor did? And what was with his weird talk about what he?s doing being for the Sun-Woo clan? Just a mistranslation or crazy talk or something more?

Anyway, there?s just no way he?d fail another time...it?s fucking time he gets his shit together! And Sera is there to stop him at the end anyway  ( and that Doc isn?t really that strong, he said it himself he?s weaker than Sera, so yeah).


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

i think the doc was trying to get into shwoons head mentioning the sunwoo clan


----------



## hadou (Jun 8, 2012)

We should make a countdown to the next chapter 

Also, I felt like the dialogue was dumbed down in this chapter; it felt silly. But then again, I can ignore that if it means Shiion is about to go apeshit next chapter.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh god yes next chapter will be awesome


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2012)

Good stuff. Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2012)

Time for Shioon to finally smack a bitch.

Though I wonder how huge the powerboost will be. I mean the only comparison is 9AD so it's not really a good one.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn, homeless guy was relentless, his thirst for the power he'd get from the Illwallsindan is so strong...

I doubt Black Origin Threshold will do much for Shioon, like Ender said his ki center is broken. Reversing water that isn't in a pipe system, but a container/bottle won't amount to much other than swashing. The best case scenario would be him only gaining above average abilities while staying rational...instead of looking like he's on bath salts minus the dopamine strength


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

^  the pure blood and whatever the doc did to him will probably heal his ki like i said before if it can revive the dead it should heal his ki center


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

Really want to see how this scenario ends up, hopefully it will heal him.


----------



## tom (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah I'm thinking the black origin threshhold will kickstart his ki center. NAD destroys it, NAD brings it back.


----------



## Bonten (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome chapter, hope the next is even better.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Possible explanation for why NAD is now evil/the bad guy. The Black Origin Threshold he used in P1 made him go crazy and his ki was reversed. So now Shioon's going to have to deal with the same thing, and will probably need to do something about that for NAD down the road as well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 8, 2012)

^NAD is Evil because he always had problems with the murim and wanted to crush them. After he met Shiwoon he kind of softened but when Shi Ho died he just went back to his objectives.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay, so now we have the following situation:

Shioon's ki has healing properties (currently enhanced).
There is no known way of restoring a broken ki centre.
Shioon's body is full of ki but without a ki centre it can't be properly regulated.
The Black Origin Threshold technique has the unique effect of reversing the flow of someone's ki.

So all that ki throughout his body is going to reverse in direction and go to his ki centre, healing it. And no one believed it was possible because no one knew that reversing ki flow was possible, since the Black Heaven and Earth technique is the most closely guarded secret in the Murim.

Also remember that there's nothing wrong with Shioon's ki channels, so reversing the flow should work just fine.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2012)

^ Yup, I think that'll do the deed. Going to be fun to see Shioon kicking ass with his ki center back. And he needs to get over what he saw his master do and start learning his moves again. He'll become strong quick.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

Shioon needs to learn some of the Sunwoo clan's techniques.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> ^NAD is Evil because he always had problems with the murim and wanted to crush them. After he met Shiwoon he kind of softened but when Shi Ho died he just went back to his objectives.



QFT.

Shioon was in the process of changeing him bit by bit but by the time shit hit the fan he wasn't done yet. Not sure if kiddo will get full Ki center next chap already but if it ain't enough to beat Doc to a pulp I'll be pissed 

anyways, for me too much unneccessary drama over the last three weeks even if something epic comes out of it. I'm more interested to see Shioon get some character development AFTER the threshold though, more important to me than him going apeshit. Prly gonna be epic but it's too early in the story for him to go FULL epic... he's gonna show a glimpse of glory and then fuck up in his rage - what comes after ought to be good though...


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 8, 2012)

So, Shioon finally grew some balls and went berserk . Next week is gonna be beast .


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 8, 2012)

Full epic isn?t necessary yet, just more awesome moments and one or two epic fights here and there. As I have already said, he needs to get his shit together and have the power a Gaju of the Sun Woo Clan needs to have


----------



## hadou (Jun 8, 2012)

Repeatedly whenever Shiion gets tough, the situation always flatlines in the end. Let's just hope it doesn't end up that way.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Full epic isn?t necessary yet, just more awesome moments and one or two epic fights here and there. As I have already said, he needs to get his shit together and have the power a Gaju of the Sun Woo Clan needs to have



QFT for the second


----------



## Face (Jun 8, 2012)

GAaAAAAAAAAAH!!!!! This is so frustrating!!!!!!! 

Why does it always end like this?


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

Face said:


> Why does it always end like this?



It's a common technique to build excitement.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 8, 2012)

I've grown to appreciate these epic cliffhangers, I used to bitch about them because they used to be so consistently awesome that it felt like the mangaka was punishing me instead of getting me excited for the next chapter...... Then one chapter he didn't do it and it was probably the worst NW chapters I had seen in months.


----------



## Harlock (Jun 8, 2012)

After 74 chapters seems Shioon will be useful again.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice development. Just like everyone, I hope he finally gets hi ki center back. The manga is better with him being able to fight properly.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

like the chapter a lot i think shwoon will try and use the foot stomp he has been trying to learn on the doc the same way 9AD tried on the old man at the end of part one. but will be stopped by someone like 9ad was stopped. maybe elder kwon and the supernova guy will show up or sera will saying she does not want shwoon to be a killer like 9ad.


----------



## hadou (Jun 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> like the chapter a lot i think shwoon will try and use the foot stomp he has been trying to learn on the doc the same way 9AD tried on the old man at the end of part one. but will be stopped by someone like 9ad was stopped. maybe elder kwon and the supernova guy will show up or sera will saying she does not want shwoon to be a killer like 9ad.



That's a good question. If Shiion goes apeshit like NAD, who will stop him? or will his energy run out and he passes out, but then who comes and helps him get away? It's either the guys in the van or someone from the Sunwoo clan.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

maybe Sera's grandma could show up in nick of time or Sun-Woo did investigating by themselves and gets there just in time ...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2012)

D Vance said:


> So, Shioon finally grew some balls and went berserk . Next week is gonna be beast .



Fuck dude, you made me remember Veritas and how it's discontinued.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 8, 2012)

hadou said:


> That's a good question. If Shiion goes apeshit like NAD, who will stop him? or will his energy run out and he passes out, but then who comes and helps him get away? It's either the guys in the van or someone from the Sunwoo clan.



Well, I have a feeling that the first option might be it - if Shioon wakes up in a pile of rubble and bodies, maybe it'll make him reconsider his current negative spiral, so to speak. But Shioon's something of an enigma here - how does the BOT affect someone with a broken ki-centre? We're probably about to find out, but there's the possibility that he won't go berserk like Goomoonryong or Unwol did thanks to it...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 8, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Fuck dude, you made me remember Veritas and how it's discontinued.



Haha, yeah, repped him because of that set =D
I read the manga not too long ago, was such a disappointment when I got to the final chapter T_T


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 8, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Fuck dude, you made me remember Veritas and how it's discontinued.



its ok, not like it was good


----------



## hadou (Jun 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> its ok, not like it was good



I beg your pardon?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 8, 2012)

well it wasnt


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> well it wasnt


 QFT.

the endresult of heading for threshold was awaited ever since he got wired to the chair, the Sera rescue got us there not in a bad way but certainly not in a good one either


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 8, 2012)

^I think they were talking about Veritas, bro.


----------



## haegar (Jun 8, 2012)

lol, k that's my cue to hit the bunk than


----------



## hadou (Jun 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> well it wasnt



If the series had continued it had the potential of being one of the best martial arts series. Even so, the concept of the series was interesting and the action riveting.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> its ok, not like it was good



Are you serious ?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 8, 2012)

Shioon needs to be more like Gangryong.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

Gangryong was awesome even when getting beat


----------



## hadou (Jun 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> Gangryong was awesome even when getting beat



No kidding; he would get beat up and still give the middle finger to the enemy. His every fight was epic


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 8, 2012)

Gangryong was just an epic char


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 8, 2012)

hadou said:


> If the series had continued it had the potential of being one of the best martial arts series. Even so, the concept of the series was interesting and the action riveting.



if there were more than two or three good characters and a coherent plot it might have been good 

dont get me wrong, it had entertaining fights, but so does bleach sometimes


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> if there were more than two or three good characters and a coherent plot it might have been good
> 
> dont get me wrong, it had entertaining fights, but so does bleach sometimes



 

Gangryong, Madoka, Rud, Lightning Tiger, Vera, Yuri......... You seriously only liked two or three? Those couple were just at the top of my head, I suck at remembering names of Manwha characters but those already were all awesome.

Plot could've been better though, but I think that largely resulted from that ending and how plot lines weren't decently wrapped up (and obviously all those unneeded deaths that I'm hoping wouldn't have happened otherwise). I'm confident that if it had gotten a decent ending there would've been little to critique.


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2012)

All I have to say is, anyone who says Veritas was a bad series needs to pull head from ass.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 9, 2012)

Gangryong needs to train Shioon


----------



## hehey (Jun 9, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> if there were more than two or three good characters and a coherent plot it might have been good


Plot?, what plot?

Veritas was 100% character driven it pretty much kicked the plot to the curve.

i loved it anyway.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2012)

pretty much

a manga can be entertaining and bad/mediocre(fairy tail for example; not saying veritas was that bad though)



Shin_Yagami said:


> Gangryong, Madoka, Rud, Lightning Tiger, Vera, Yuri......... You seriously only liked two or three? Those couple were just at the top of my head, I suck at remembering names of Manwha characters but those already were all awesome.
> 
> Plot could've been better though, but I think that largely resulted from that ending and how plot lines weren't decently wrapped up (and obviously all those unneeded deaths that I'm hoping wouldn't have happened otherwise). I'm confident that if it had gotten a decent ending there would've been little to critique.



its been a while since ive read veritas, so i cant point out specific examples for all the characters, but IIRC for the most part all the characters were stuck up unlikable one dimensional assholes, gangryong was hollow with no character development or backstory and if the point of vera was to make the most unlikeable character ever it worked. Honse was awesome and LT to, although he wasnt around long

i never understood the plot, i cant remember what it was about(been to long) but i do know that nothing was really explained


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2012)

i think this next chapter should be good i want to see how strong the black origins threshold make shwoon it probably wont be anywhere near how strong 9ad got cause he was immensely powerful even before using it.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 14, 2012)

There's a message from the author/artist at Daum:

안녕하세요.. 브레이커 작화가 박진환입니다. 아하하.. 이런 공지..별로 안 반가우시겠지요.. 죄송합니다. 변명을 드리자면 이번화가 스토리상 24페이지가 나오게 되었습니다. 페이지가 늘어난 이유때문에 어쩔 수 없이 하루 늦게 마감하게 되었습니다. 아시는 분은 아시겠지만... 24페이지를 일주일내에 마감하기란..쉽지가 않아서.. 아.. 사설이 길어졌군요.. 아무튼 그렇게 됐습니다.. 그럼... 토요일 아침에 뵙겠습니다...

Looks like the chapter's delayed until Saturday, so we'll have to wait one more day until Shioon shows us his awesomeness (hopefully).


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn. Hope the awesomeness will be worth the wait!!!


----------



## hadou (Jun 14, 2012)

The chapter better be worth the wait.

Jk


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 14, 2012)

One more day ain't so bad.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2012)

one day is nothing especially if the chapter maybe longer


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah well, I can wait a day.


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2012)

As a legendary Kung Fu fighting Panda once said, there is no cost for the price of Awesomeness or Attractiveness, so I can afford to wait one more day for the next greatly anticipated chapter of The Breaker.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 15, 2012)

My friends!

It. Is. Here!:


----------



## hadou (Jun 15, 2012)

well...it was good...but the epicness was short, too fucking short. It is not what I had in mind.

It was not worth the extra wait


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2012)

good chapter awesome finally shwoon 
*Spoiler*: __ 



also the doc grabbed his had and said something i hope it means he got his ki center fixed after the whole ordeal with the crazy doc and if it is the case i dont mind all the embarring things shwoon has had to endure the last few chapter. finger crossed


----------



## bludvein (Jun 15, 2012)

I expected an awesome chapter of an epic beatdown. We still got it, but it was an awfully short one. Most of the chapter was about Sera instead it seems. Not that I can really complain about that. Sera is starting to seem pretty awesome to me.

Although it seems Shioon has a greater control of BOT than his master. That, or the effects were somehow weakened because of his physical condition.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed that short fight, can't wait for a translation.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2012)

I loved doc getting his ass pwned, an apparently Shioon will pwn some more ass next chapter. A shame it was so short

Now to wait for the translation.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Seems like the author wants to move the story ahead quickly and so he didn't have the fight take too long.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Part 2 severely lacks NAD.


----------



## hadou (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Part 2 severely lacks NAD.



That's an understatement


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2012)

9ad will be back probably at the end of part 2 when shwoon is fully healed


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 16, 2012)

My guess is that the heaven and earth technique is the key to unlock his ki. From what was shown, it pretty much does what the pill does, except in a bloody rage.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

In b4 the next few chapters Shi-woon is in bandages. Half this second part is just him bandaged up & in hospitals, surprised the author hasn't written them doing all the hospital paperwork before. 

Lol but I am sure once he gets his Ki the second part will pick up the pace and escalate.


----------



## kruchy (Jun 16, 2012)

Translation is out

zzz

I did not expect a long fight with the doc. He himself admitted that he was fodder level and only the darkness helped him defeat Sera. Finally he got what was coming to him

Now I really want the SUC to see what it really means to face a pissed off 9AD disciple


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Trust me. My condition right now is out of this world" - those words indicate an epic level beatdown of SUC on the way. I only hope that Shioon won't run out of steam in the middle of the fight


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 16, 2012)

That looked like a foot thick steel door and he busted it open. Good feat.

Also, awesome chapter of course. 

But what I am perplexed about is why that head of the moon clan guy is worried about a few fodders. He should be master level, around that.


----------



## haegar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"running out of steam midfight" might well be what is gonna save him - he is making an error in judgement here, thinking as so far he apparently managed to supress the darkness he can handle it - he is in a precarious condition physically with his Ki-sytem seemingly working but probably under the reverse flow of BOT - I can see him loosing it in this fight against the folks who nearly killed Sera and put his mum in a coma, suppose no Sun-Woo or other help shows, in that case his body "shutting down" might save him from loosing himself in darkness the very same way 9AD di end breaker1 - not that that would be all to great plot for now - better Kwon or mad tiger smack him down if Ilwolmoon headguy takes a heart and calls for their help via phone - either way a failed BOT would be good, it would likely restore his Ki-center with some treatment in the aftermath but he would not gain BOT completely yet - he knows he can do it but would be too afraid to use it for the time being ...




anyways, great chapter, like much more than the last three and wats coming next will rock either way


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2012)

Next chapter can't come soon enough.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad to see my prediction coming true, all that's left is to see how long he lasts because he's showing symptoms similar to when the Illwallsindan was erupting ki within his body.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 16, 2012)

Fuck yes finally. 

My condition is out of this world


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 16, 2012)

Hell yeah, the doctor?s down (literally  But I guess he?s not dead and will reappear later...).
And yeah, I hope he does everyone in before he dies or something. I really wonder if they?ll get out of there themselves or if Sun Woo will come in right when he?s out of juice!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2012)

i think he was just keeping himself sane long enough to save sera i think he will fully enter BOT next chapter and fight the suc guy he said his current condition is out of this world. next chapter should be great. i really hope this restored his ki center


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> That looked like a foot thick steel door and he busted it open. Good feat.
> 
> Also, awesome chapter of course.
> 
> But what I am perplexed about is why that head of the moon clan guy is worried about a few fodders. He should be master level, around that.



i think that the moon clan only focuses on medicine i think they really are much of fighters. i dont think he is strong or anything just a brilliant doctor


----------



## haegar (Jun 16, 2012)

the more I look at it, this week was just the appetizer - next week, THERE WILL BE BLOOD


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

I wanna see Shi-Woon smash that glasses wearing tossers' face in. Before he burns out and collapses. But yeah next chapter will be very good.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 16, 2012)

hmmm...wouldn't him not being able to gather/store ki actually balance the overflow of ki when he uses black techs(yeah i know it doesnt make sense but it kinda does )...seems to me that he's actually the perfect candidate to master it


but then again NAD and his master could have broken their ki centers if that were the case


----------



## hadou (Jun 16, 2012)

Did his ki center get restored or not? I'm confused.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jun 16, 2012)

shioon finally grew some balls.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 16, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think that the moon clan only focuses on medicine i think they really are much of fighters. i dont think he is strong or anything just a brilliant doctor


Yeah. He's strong compared to a normal person but not an actual fighter by Murim terms. He doesn't even have Shiho's skills at fighting using medicines and poisons.





> Did his ki center get restored or not? I'm confused.


We don't know yet, but it seems pretty likely.

The Black Origin Threshold is working because it reverses the flow of ki, and Shioon's body is full of ki even if he can't use it properly (which is why those pills were able to let him briefly use ki). We suspect that the reversal of ki will heal Shioon's ki centre, though it hasn't been brought up in the manhwa itself, because his ki has healing properties, and the BOT is the only technique that can reverse ki and make it go back to the ki centre.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

hadou said:


> Did his ki center get restored or not? I'm confused.



I think this page explains it best. 



So basically he went hulk.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 16, 2012)

It doesn't make any sense for Black Origin Threshold to re-create his Ki center by reversing Ki flow. Imagine having one third of a zip-lock bag filled with water. There is no method with which to control the movement of the water to direct specific areas alone, but when you give it a shake or stir, it sloshes all around the bag.

The problem for Shioon is that he has no way to concentrate Ki for martial art techniques. Black Origin Threshold is essentially his makeshift Ki Center, due to how it moves Ki all around his body. The only downside is because there is no real Ki center to control how much goes where, it damages various areas of his body...just like in Part 1's Ch.20.

If that guy can't tend to Shioon in time like 9AD did, the after effects of using Black Origin Threshold might end up being like this.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 16, 2012)

I hope he does some damage before passing out, can't wait for beast mode Shioon.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2012)

Jotun said:


> I hope he does some damage before passing out, can't wait for beast mode Shioon.



He's going to do a hell of a lot of damage.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 16, 2012)

Drakor said:


> It doesn't make any sense for Black Origin Threshold to re-create his Ki center by reversing Ki flow. Imagine having one third of a zip-lock bag filled with water. There is no method with which to control the movement of the water to direct specific areas alone, but when you give it a shake or stir, it sloshes all around the bag.
> 
> The problem for Shioon is that he has no way to concentrate Ki for martial art techniques. Black Origin Threshold is essentially his makeshift Ki Center, due to how it moves Ki all around his body. The only downside is because there is no real Ki center to control how much goes where, it damages various areas of his body...just like in Part 1's Ch.20.
> 
> If that guy can't tend to Shioon in time like 9AD did, the after effects of using Black Origin Threshold might end up being like this.


I disagree. It makes perfect sense for the Black Origin Threshold to restore Shioon's ki centre. He's not a bag of water, he's a human being with perfectly functional ki channels (in fact they're incredibly good ki channels, up to the level of the greatest masters). The only part of his ki system that's damaged is the ki centre. Rather than your analogy of a bag of water, Shioon is much more like a system of pipes.

Ki can't normally flow from the body to the ki centre, so no matter how much healing power Shioon's ki has his ki centre could never be healed. But BOT is the one technique that causes ki to flow backwards, so now it's going to go up his ki channels to the ki centre, allowing it to heal just like any other part of his body.

There was no normal way for Shioon's ki centre to be healed, because water will never flow upwards on its own. To do it he needed to use a technique that defies the common sense of the Murim.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 16, 2012)

Wrath said:


> I disagree. It makes perfect sense for the Black Origin Threshold to restore Shioon's ki centre. He's not a bag of water, he's a human being with perfectly functional ki channels (in fact they're incredibly good ki channels, up to the level of the greatest masters). The only part of his ki system that's damaged is the ki centre. Rather than your analogy of a bag of water, Shioon is much more like a system of pipes.
> 
> Ki can't normally flow from the body to the ki centre, so no matter how much healing power Shioon's ki has his ki centre could never be healed. But BOT is the one technique that causes ki to flow backwards, so now it's going to go up his ki channels to the ki centre, allowing it to heal just like any other part of his body.
> 
> There was no normal way for Shioon's ki centre to be healed, because water will never flow upwards on its own. To do it he needed to use a technique that defies the common sense of the Murim.


While we agree that Black Origin Threshold is the answer, our view towards why it is differs greatly. While I understand the reasoning for saying reversed Ki to the damaged Ki center could repair it, there's one slight problem.

The mangaka appears to be following the prior events very closely, so unless they plan to be inconsistent in the next few chapters it won't happen. The burning feeling he describes is what Shiho mentions. We later learned the reason for this is because Illwallsindan was reversing his ki flow, just like Black Origin Threshold is doing. Since it's doing the very same thing, this means the flow isn't *going* to his Ki center, its going *away* from it. 

Everyone's Ki goes towards the Ki Center, which then distributes it for martial art techniques. Shioon simply can't distribute it, so the Black Origin Threshold reverses his flow, tosses Ki every which way in his body, allowing him to use martial arts again. So unless it's reversed flow magically going towards his Ki center now, there is no way it can fix it at random. Not to mention it would negate the entire purpose 9AD had absorbed the excess energy while Shioon did excercises to make the reverse ki flow normally.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jun 16, 2012)

Drakor said:


> While we agree that Black Origin Threshold is the answer, our view towards why it is differs greatly. While I understand the reasoning for saying reversed Ki to the damaged Ki center could repair it, there's one slight problem.
> 
> The mangaka appears to be following the prior events very closely, so unless they plan to be inconsistent in the next few chapters it won't happen. The burning feeling he describes is what Shiho mentions. We later learned the reason for this is because Illwallsindan was reversing his ki flow, just like Black Origin Threshold is doing. Since it's doing the very same thing, this means the flow isn't *going* to his Ki center, its going *away* from it.
> 
> Everyone's Ki goes towards the Ki Center, which then distributes it for martial art techniques. Shioon simply can't distribute it, so the Black Origin Threshold reverses his flow, tosses Ki every which way in his body, allowing him to use martial arts again. So unless it's reversed flow magically going towards his Ki center now, there is no way it can fix it at random. Not to mention it would negate the entire purpose 9AD had absorbed the excess energy while Shioon did excercises to make the reverse ki flow normally.



The Illwallsindan just made it tough for Shioon to get his ki to flow properly initially so he could learn and perform martial arts properly and most importantly to live.

Imagine trying to inflate a balloon with your mouth that is already 80% full for the first time. As soon as you open the valve, air from inside the balloon will come rushing out into your mouth until you stabilize the pressure. And that was Shioon's problem with all that ki from the Illwall, stabailizing the back flow of ki so it wouldn't rush back into his center. I think that the Illwall gave him so much ki that NAD had no choice but to increase the size of Shioon's ki channels or rather increasing the size of Shioon's "balloon" without increasing its content so there wouldn't be backflow when trying to move ki so he could function properly. This is why Sera's granny had to put all her ki into Shioon so he could perform the meditation tech.

The situation after Shioon's ki center got broken is that he had no way to distribute his massive amounts of ki through his extraordinarily large channels. If the ki center is a pump that broke, Black Origin Threshold is also a pump but works in reverse.

Actually, I'll go on and say that I believe Shioon's ki center is more clogged than broke and by using the BOT tech it will force ki back in the normal direction circularly rather than just pooling all the ki in one spot. Not just a regular amount of ki, but the highest level of ki in all of Murim.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 16, 2012)

Indeed, he increased the size of the "pipes" so his Ki center could handle the massive amounts that were being produced. However the point still stands that the Illwallsindan was reversing the flow of Ki, just like Black Origin Threshold does.

It can't remove "clogs" since it's not actually going there, its moving around his body and away from the Ki center as seen in the past pictures. That's why 9AD had Shioon train heavily while constantly absorbing what Ki he could to prevent it from doing this. If anything, those pulsating veins he has, the flushed cheeks and the fever mentioned by Won Jae should be more than enough proof that he's in the same condition as prior.

I still can't see how it can repair his Ki center when its not even moving Ki through it to heal...it's just another way to get Ki across his body to fight


----------



## hadou (Jun 16, 2012)

Since the end of the first part of the series, it was said that Shiion's ki center was chattered. Then on the second part of the series, Sera's master said that NAD had actually enlarged his ki center, so that given the inadequate supply of ki in Shiion he could not use martial arts. That is why the pill allowed him to use ki for a while; it bubbled up the ki for a certain amount of time. I believe that what the doctor did to Shiion could actually solve Shiion's condition.


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2012)

hadou said:


> Then on the second part of the series, *Sera's master said *that NAD had actually enlarged his ki center,MERIDIANS


read again, build theory again


----------



## hadou (Jun 17, 2012)

haegar said:


> read again, build theory again



Same thing in the scheme of things. Thus my hypothesis stands; theory is the wrong word to use.


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2012)

meridians = ki center? don't think so

ilwolmoon dan prly enhanced ki-center and flodded system with more ki than shioon coulds handle, hence 

9AD enlarged the meridians/pathways, which is what granny was talking about in that scene (his pathways were so large she could pour all her own Ki into them - that has nothing to do with the center itself though I think? - other than his Ki-center also producing abnormally large amount, IF it were working? but that's thx to the very fisrt pill ...)


----------



## hadou (Jun 17, 2012)

"in the scheme of things"; read first, type later. Then read my hypothesis post, and you will see.


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2012)

hadou said:


> Since the end of the first part of the series, it was said that Shiion's ki center was chattered. Then on the second part of the series, *Sera's master said that NAD had actually enlarged his ki center, so that given the inadequate supply of ki in Shiion he could not use martial arts. That is why the pill allowed him to use ki for a while; it bubbled up the ki for a certain amount of time.* I believe that what the doctor did to Shiion could actually solve Shiion's condition.



hypothesis, speculation, theory, educated guesswork, I for one am not picky when it comes to these linguistic details but suit yourself.

if by hypothesis you mean the bolded part (I scrolled back, I found no other longer post?) then my 5 cents of pointing out you MISQUOTE granny stands, again, suit yourself, just saying


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a super cute cover this week.


----------



## haegar (Jun 20, 2012)

while that may be I am slightly getting afraid the Sera shipping is getting overdone. Seems he fell in love with drawing her


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 20, 2012)

I know what else she?d like to lick *hohoho* XD


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

haegar said:


> while that may be I am slightly getting afraid the Sera shipping is getting overdone. Seems he fell in love with drawing her



There can't be enough Sera x Shioon shipping.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 20, 2012)

Sera is the best.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 22, 2012)

Chapter 77 out!:


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2012)

Man he's in berserk mode right now, the backlash afterwards will be horrible. (well, better than dying)


----------



## Ceria (Jun 22, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Chapter 77 out!:



that one must not be right, it only had 13 pages. untranslated yet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2012)

Nope it's right     .


----------



## kruchy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm pretty satisfied with the chapter, Shioon is finally owning at least fodder but taking damage in return, which is no wonder considering his berserk state, 9AD wasn't excatly showing finesse either after entering BOT.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 22, 2012)

The after effects will be horrid. But Shioon beasting and taking damage like a boss right.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 22, 2012)

You make my heart leap

Funny panel with Won-Jae this chapter


----------



## Space (Jun 22, 2012)

Inb4 the SUC-captain touches himself - oh too late...


----------



## Drakor (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like I was right! I'm happy the author is staying consistent to the past effects of reversed ki but this makes me wonder about a few things.


9AD was knocked out of physically/gained reason through words. does this mean Shioon could be made unconscious and the technique will automatically end?
Since this is the 2nd-3rd time he's had his ki reversed, he's definitely lasting longer than before, so perhaps if he keeps using Black Origin Threshold and recovers using the Illwallsindan, his body will become accustomed to the reversed ki?
Either way, I hope his symptoms don't worsen because the only person who could of saved him back then was 9AD, Shiho only made it worse since she didn't have the right technique...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 22, 2012)

kruchy said:


> I'm pretty satisfied with the chapter, Shioon is finally owning at least fodder but taking damage in return, which is no wonder considering his berserk state, 9AD wasn't excatly showing finesse either after entering BOT.



Well, I guess. Though I didn?t like it, after he said he?d employ what he trained in that state he learned from that Grandma...

And damn, another Shioon fanboy  I wonder if he goes against him another time just to get a nice spanking ♥ xDD


----------



## Drakor (Jun 22, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, I guess. Though I didn?t like it, after he said he?d employ what he trained in that state he learned from that Grandma...
> 
> And damn, another Shioon fanboy  I wonder if he goes against him another time just to get a nice spanking ♥ xDD


Well he's still using what 9AD taught him, its just that it's like 20v1. He even gained the conscious ability to project his ki from his body, unlike when he did it unaware out of fear and damaged his body. At least his body isn't blowing up yet.


----------



## kruchy (Jun 22, 2012)

Well he used a foot technique when the first SIC fodder tried to hit him with a bat, then he just went berserk and started to throw punches left and right. 
At least he's not worried if he hurts those fodder SUC guys, that would just spoil the moment


----------



## hadou (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice chapter; there is some good action at last. Although it surprised me that the bad guy in glasses got homo over Shiion like the other kid that fought Shiion in the first part of the series.


----------



## Ender (Jun 22, 2012)

lol man why are the guys so weak in resolve in this manwha, compared to shioon ....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2012)

Normal Shioon makes girls want him and Berserk Shioon makes guys want him


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2012)

good chapter shwoon is beating the suc guys bad and even though he is getting hit it is not affecting him. one punch and the suc guys are out cold.  the cool guy seems to have a crush on shwoon but he is probably waiting for shwoon to tire out before facing him


----------



## kruchy (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, and isn't it ironic that a SUC master is waiting for a kid with little training, almost no battle tactics and broken ki center to tire out before fighting him?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 22, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Normal Shioon makes girls want him and Berserk Shioon makes guys want him



QFT

Not to mention Berserk Shioon, turns girls into obssessed nymphomaniac fan girls, no matter how strong and independent they were previously. Sera is so going to rape him when she recovers.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty good chapter, this is the kind of asskicking that I wanted Shioon to give.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 22, 2012)

Boss chapter. 

10/10


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 22, 2012)

so everyone wants shioon. what's wrong with these people?


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 22, 2012)

Mun-Gi must be pissed right now, thinking all the other guys who have a boner for Shioon are just sheeps and hipsters.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 22, 2012)

kruchy said:


> Yeah, and isn't it ironic that a SUC master is waiting for a kid with little training, almost no battle tactics and broken ki center to tire out before fighting him?



Neh, he's already lost to him once. Plus the kid is on hulk juice atm.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> so everyone wants shioon. what's wrong with these people?



Members of Murim are attracted to strength like moths to a fire.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2012)

next chapter the cool guy will probably attack shwoon and shwoon will some how enter into the full BOT losing his mind cause he is beaten and been through a lot he will totally lose it soon.


----------



## Face (Jun 22, 2012)

What happened to Shioon's foot techniques? I know he is facing alot of people but they are all fodder. He should be able to atleast dodge some of the blows.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 22, 2012)

He's still pretty tired, he's just attacking all offense and aren't they supposed to know some techniques also? or maybe they are just fodders..... but fodders with weapons


----------



## hadou (Jun 22, 2012)

If Shiion looses his cool and goes apeshit, I think we can all agree it will do wonders to the series. Months and months of stale fighting can use some fire, plus it will erase a little bit the image of Shiion with a gag ball in his mouth.


----------



## David (Jun 22, 2012)

No it won't


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

hadou said:


> plus it will erase a little bit the image of Shiion with a gag ball in his mouth.



Some things can never be forgotten.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

The latest chapter was awesome, imo.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2012)

kruchy said:


> Yeah, and isn't it ironic that a SUC master is waiting for a kid with little training, almost no battle tactics and broken ki center to tire out before fighting him?



That's not ironic at all


----------



## Ceria (Jun 22, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> He's still pretty tired, he's just attacking all offense and aren't they supposed to know some techniques also? or maybe they are just fodders..... but fodders with weapons



Like holding a 2x4 is supposed to mean anything, these guys aren't hacksaw jim duggan, just freaks in a skeleton costume.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Some things can never be forgotten.



At least Shioon's current awesomeness helps stuffing that image waaay back into the darkest corner of the closet.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 22, 2012)

Paint skillz


----------



## Jotun (Jun 22, 2012)

I really want Shion to find out about Shiho. If he gets cured he would prolly gladly help her with blood/ki donations.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2012)

anyone think shwoon is letting himself get hit because it does not hurt if i remember right even 9ad was a monster who was not  that graceful


----------



## kruchy (Jun 23, 2012)

I read a theory on another forum that Shioon deliberately lets SUC fodder hit him in the head because it snaps him off the BOT induced berserk state and he can still control himself thanks to that. 
I don't know what to think abou it, I guess time will tell.


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

The cover for the new chapter is out:


----------



## haegar (Jun 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The cover for the new chapter is out:




*Spoiler*: __ 



oh? so looks like mr.4eyes might put up a good fight or what? wonder where this is going...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2012)

guy looks like he is sweating scarred maybe


----------



## hadou (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice cover for this chapter

Eternal Goob: Nice Cowboy Bebop sig and avatar; stay classy


----------



## haegar (Jun 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> guy looks like he is sweating scarred maybe



to me looks more like being scared/impressed (as he should lol) but nonetheless pretty fired up by a strong opponent and doing the "_I'm not gonna lose to you again and will give my all fist-clench_"


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2012)

out


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like it is confirmed he is in the BOT or close to it and he is fighting hard and pushing cool guy back good chapter


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 29, 2012)

Gabe said:


> out


good looking out elder kwon.

you are my fav part 2 character.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like Shioon really went crazy. 

Now this is the kind of fighting that I wanted to see from Shioon.


----------



## hadou (Jun 29, 2012)

Finally, at last Shiion is fighting good.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 29, 2012)

Summary of the chapter by ChaoticKen can be found here:

Vollst?ndig mode

Be sure to thank him for it if you can!


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> ShiWoon: "It seems I still have time before I turn to ashes..."



Badass line is badass.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2012)

Pseudo-burning looks badass. Now if we could only get some NAD back in this manga.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Pseudo-burning looks badass. Now if we could only get some NAD back in this manga.



The Shioon vs NAD fights are going to be incredible.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn good chapter. New Waves just kicked it up a notch.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see this will play out.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice, it explains why he was getting hit so much. I hope Shioon wins without any mercy from cool guy. Hoping for a glimpse of Black Origin Threshold at the end of the fight.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2012)

people were saying why was shwoon getting hit he allowed himself do the others wont. bad ass. if he was not injured cool guy would not last long against him


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2012)

badass indeed. nice chapter though the weekly wait is specially tough on this fight  
anyways, seems pretty clear now there will indeed be a price to pay - wonder if his hax recuperation will do this time. cool guy is slightly growing on me, initially I found him to be rather annoying but as it's going now he's getting slightly more interesting. I wonder though, think he'll keep his word but will his goons? what if another captain shows and disagrees? the outcome of all this could easily be stretched another 6 weeks or so aftermath of the current battle included.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 29, 2012)

Dayum, I really thought Cool Guy would get fodderized after he powered up. But he really looks like he?d went bananas  I really wonder how the heck he?ll survive this (Sun Woo Clan, show what you?ve got in the Intelligence Department!!)


----------



## HInch (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## zapman (Jun 29, 2012)

my best manga atm


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2012)

zapman said:


> my best manga atm



manhwa not manga different country

but i agree i like this the most. i think next chapter shwoon wins he cant lose cause he cant he has to save sera and this will probably make him get more crazy


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 29, 2012)

BADASS, SHIOON IS A FUCKING BADASS.

This is what I longed for for many months now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2012)

IT LOOKS LIKE I HAVE SOME TIME LEFT BEFORE I TURN INTO ASH

TAKE ME NOW SHIOON


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 30, 2012)

"Looks like I have some time before I burn to ashes"

One of the best pages in NW definitely. The art itself, the LINE itself, the fact it's Shioon of all people being that badass. Man! I think I shed a tear there...


----------



## Detective (Jun 30, 2012)

> "It seems I still have time before I turn to ashes..."



This is the kind of line  that was uttered by only old badass men from various genres since dawn of literature and media. But not anymore. 


Shioon has matured well. Balls officially dropped.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Foot techniqueception


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2012)

Detective said:


> This is the kind of line  that was uttered by only old badass men from various genres since dawn of literature and media. But not anymore.
> 
> 
> Shioon has matured well. Balls officially dropped.



Hell yeah they did


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 30, 2012)

Detective said:


> This is the kind of line  that was uttered by only old badass men from various genres since dawn of literature and media. But not anymore.
> 
> 
> Shioon has matured well. Balls officially dropped.



Not until he actually makes a move on one of his harem


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 4, 2012)

This week's cover is out at the artist's blog:



Ah, Jinie! Glad to see you!


----------



## hadou (Jul 4, 2012)

Chances are high the Sunwoo clan will come to the rescue.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 4, 2012)

Whoa Whoa, had the impression she was naked 

@ hadou: I hope so, don?t know what else could happen...


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Whoa Whoa, had the impression she was naked
> 
> @ hadou: I hope so, don?t know what else could happen...



Shioon wins the fight and manages to leave with his allies.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

hot jinnie


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 6, 2012)

How many inception jokes/references were made here after 



> a foot technique within a foot technique



?

That turn to ashes line was raw though


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shioon wins the fight and manages to leave with his allies.



Well, that?d be too obvious


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2012)

looks like we are not getting the chapter till sometime saturday morning


----------



## Araragi (Jul 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> looks like we are not getting the chapter till sometime saturday morning



seriosly??


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 6, 2012)

*The break*er


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2012)

SHIT!
I put this down and forgot to pick it up again!


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> seriosly??



Yeah, he posted something about it on his blog under the new chapter cover.





> So I give up everything, and at dawn was just thinking this week .. hyujaekkaji It is not me .. I want Deadline is.
> 
> Deadline Friday crowd calm. Is not there .... I would like to finish muriji Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## David (Jul 6, 2012)

.

dat cover


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob, that sounded like a suicide note lol.


----------



## haegar (Jul 6, 2012)

my my, dat last panel, don't tell me he wasn't using BOT at all YET and what he pulled so far was merely Illusion training + restored Ki center ... this does not bode well, though it's some freakin good tension till next week...


----------



## David (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm pretty darn sure he hasn't been using BOT.

Shioon always had great spirit and stamina.


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Seems like an excellent chapter, the fighting was enjoyable and in line with where Shioon should be skill-wise.  






*Spoiler*: _haegar_ 




More and more it seems likes he hasn't been using BOT or at least is stuck using a watered-down version of it.




Geralt


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey, female Shioon on the cover this week!


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

It was a pretty nice cover.


----------



## David (Jul 6, 2012)

If the art weren't this awesome, I probably wouldn't be reading Breaker, to be honest.


----------



## haegar (Jul 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was a pretty nice cover.



that it was, that it was, it easily topped Kenichi, and I rly dig Freya


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2012)

damn that cover hot good chapter wonder what shwoon will do


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2012)

Jini

Chapter seems cool. Hope Shioon doesn?t get raped.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2012)

BOT          ?


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> BOT          ?



It's the Black Origin Technique, that's what NAD used when he went crazy near the end of Part 1.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 7, 2012)

Shioon can look like such a scrub sometimes D:


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 7, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Jini
> 
> Chapter seems cool. Hope Shioon doesn?t get raped.



Fully agreed!  Hottest cover from the author/artist so far! 

Looks like Shioon needs to change tactics though...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 7, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Fully agreed!  Hottest cover from the author/artist so far!
> 
> Looks like Shioon needs to change tactics though...



That?s how she?s waiting for Shioon right now 

And yeah, I hope he changes something in his attack pattern - and just rips Cool Guy?s arm/gauntlet off  That would be fucking gory xD


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2012)

The chapter was cool. The way Shioon was drawn on page five reminded me of Luffy, lol.


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

I wonder how Shioon will deal with this strategy of Cool Guy.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 7, 2012)

i think we will see the focus stomp from shwoon


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2012)

Actually I think this is everything Shioon learned? i mean he only practiced martial arts for a few months despite his monstrous growing rate.


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

This is about it.  The Soul-Crushing Strike, some foot techniques, the Black Heaven and Earth Technique, the Outer Body Training Method, and I think Shioon used Thunder Smashing Strike without ki.


----------



## kruchy (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like Cool Guy thinks that he controls the fight and that Shioon is losing strenght fast. But he doesn't know that Shioon can run on pure willpower

Shioon on the other hand had some idea right before the end, I hate waiting another week to see what the idea is


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2012)

Funny is, we have to get a tired beaten to a bloody pulp Shioon for him to get so badass.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 7, 2012)

And now we wait for him to return to Jinie...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 7, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Funny is, we have to get a tired beaten to a bloody pulp Shioon for him to get so badass.



Nah, that?s what always happens. The hero gets beaten and then they get up, all bloody, badass looking, and kick some ass!!!

Thing is, till now he didn?t have the Ki for it, but now...


----------



## hadou (Jul 7, 2012)

Shiion's condition now is just anticlimactic, unless he steps up even further.


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

hadou said:


> Shiion's condition now is just anticlimactic, unless he steps up even further.



He probably will step it up quite a bit or even use the BOT.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He probably will step it up quite a bit or even use the BOT.



Well, it?s not like he?ll use it out of his own volition, he?ll just go berserk... 
How he snaps out of it is the question - and how many are gonna be pwnd by him in that time xD


----------



## Face (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope Shioon doesn't just stick to punching for the rest of the Manwah. Hopefully someday he learns how to use kicks as well.


----------



## Drizzt (Jul 8, 2012)

I am sure that once Shi-woon has some proper instruction with the use of his Ki Center - that he will show his potential. I mean, after all, this is a kid that grasped and started using high level techniques (thanks to the Pill) within a month. He had a couple of days of 'formal' training with Elder Asian Beard aka Jang-ll Jeong and about 3-4 days with the spirit meditation learned from Ye-Won. This is not including the training that Elder gave to Shi-woon for him to 'face' Ji-Gun. It's totally apparent that he lacks skills and techniques needed to survive in the world yet impresses others with his spirit.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 8, 2012)

Face said:


> I hope Shioon doesn't just stick to punching for the rest of the Manwah. Hopefully someday he learns how to use kicks as well.


He's currently learning the Seismic Step.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 10, 2012)

The sketch for the cover of Chapter 80 is out!



Bad news though: the artist's expecting his second child to come soon, so he's taking a one-month break after chapter 80...


----------



## haegar (Jul 10, 2012)

dat cover hehe, I call seismic step kick on gauntlet 

shame about the break though the reason is understandable


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 10, 2012)

The scales are coming off ftw! Maybe this chapter?s going to be longer? (I can dream, can?t I?). One month (


----------



## haegar (Jul 10, 2012)

^ maybe dream bout the chap AFTER the break being slightly longer. hopefully he shall return with a bang - as it's unlikely this shit will be resolved this week I'm mentally preparing myself for a loooong cliffhanger ...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2012)

sucks about the one moth break but congrats to the artist about his second child. also the cover looks good like the thing on cool guys arm is breaking


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

It sucks that we will have a break but it isn't so bad.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 10, 2012)

A 1 month break isn't so bad. Congrats to the Author or Artist? could've been worse.. 

 I'm looking at you hunterxhunter.


----------



## Scratchy (Jul 10, 2012)

A break? About time I catch up with this then.



> SIU



Wrong fiction


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2012)

I?m still waiting for HxH, waiting a mere month for my The Breaker:New Waves is nothing.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 10, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> I?m still waiting for HxH, waiting a mere month for my The Breaker:New Waves is nothing.


People who think waiting an extra week or month is unbearable are just spoilt.

They should have tried being Planetary fans.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 10, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> Wrong fiction



Sorry, was dead tired when I wrote that 

Anyway, one month isn't too bad - just hoping that he won't return exhausted from taking care of the small one...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 12, 2012)

Chapter's out!:



Woohoo, nice kick Shioon!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2012)

............


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

Shioon


----------



## kruchy (Jul 12, 2012)

OMG, so awesome.

Was that the fabled Focus Stomp performed mid-air? Can't wait for translation


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 12, 2012)

Chapter's out already? Wow can't wait for the scans.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2012)

For a second there I thought we were gonna get a cop out ending to the fight. Can't wait for the trans, I'm really looking forward to seeing peoples reactions when they find out how boss he was.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2012)

nice chapter seems he used the focus stomp or other kick techs great chapter


----------



## zapman (Jul 12, 2012)

woah that was awesome


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 12, 2012)

Fucking A 

That's the most badass pose in part 2 hands down.


----------



## haegar (Jul 13, 2012)

mwhahahahaha it's seismic step alright 

like a boss 

but man he looks done in at the end of chap... wonder how bad he is ...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 13, 2012)

Finally, he got a badass fight again.


----------



## haegar (Jul 13, 2012)

Ch.107
trans out

edit a bad and quick one at that - meh, shouldn't have put this up but oh well ...

anyways, looks like he is actually on the verge of death but he left so much of an impression on the true frankenstein that he's gonna fix him up even better - lol sweet


----------



## slickcat (Jul 13, 2012)

its about darn time he got fixed up. been a long wait


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jul 13, 2012)

Sweet chapter, cant wait for his ki centre to get sorted out.


----------



## kruchy (Jul 13, 2012)

So, Shioon gained two new fanboys - Cool Guy and Head of Ilwulmoon, and the Head of Ilwulmoon, being the best doctor in the Murim, is going to heal and upgrade him, sounds great
I just wish Yaoi Boi (Hyuk So Chun) saw this fight


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 13, 2012)

This.Was.Fucking.Legendary  You guys know what to expect for Part 3 at least!!!

Now, I hope the Head really fixes him up for good  [and I?m happy this chapter didn?t end with a cliffhange ]


----------



## Pirao (Jul 13, 2012)

Finally Shioon is going to get his ki center fixed, plus his continued "video" training will make him even more badass. I wonder if I can get some of those videos


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

Excellent, it seems that Shioon's ki center will finally be fixed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2012)

Fucking A Shioon!

Shioon purposely let his ki-centre get destroyed TO GIVE EVERYONE ELSE A CHANCE

When 9AD and Shioon finally have their final fight and both go BOT then every girl will immediately faint into a quivering mess. Every male will grow a vagina and then faint as well.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Shioon purposely let his ki-centre get destroyed TO GIVE EVERYONE ELSE A CHANCE
> 
> When 9AD and Shioon finally have their final fight and both go BOT then every girl will immediately faint into a quivering mess. Every male will grow a vagina and then faint as well.





With his ridiculous learning curve and endurance he would have ended up walking over everything in part 2. 

It's going to be a fantastic match.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 13, 2012)

Fucking finally, the month wait is well worth it. So much cool shits gonna happen when he goes back to his clan healed... Shioon is gonna start balling out of control soon when he starts learning with his ki centre fixed.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 13, 2012)

Unbefreakinglievable!!  Finally Shioon took the final step into badassery by seismic stepping Cool guy's sorry ass. And it looks like his ki center will finally be repaired next month. Can't wait!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2012)

Can this be more awesome?

*computes question*

Yes, yes it can even more


----------



## hadou (Jul 13, 2012)

This was an awesome chapter. Too bad it will be a month until the next release.


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2012)

The translation is soo bad.


----------



## haegar (Jul 13, 2012)

well, there's always A-team for a second read a bit later


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 13, 2012)

Once his ki center is fixed, women will have orgasms just from watching him fight.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 13, 2012)

Holy shit 

Cool guy got A-town stomped.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 13, 2012)

Serves him right for having the nickname "Cool Guy". If you're really cool you don't have to go around telling people.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 13, 2012)

But to be fair, he kept his end of the deal! He could have gotten up again and Shioon would have just succumbed to his fatigue.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 13, 2012)

Btw guys. Shioon confirmed for above Master level.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Once his ki center is fixed, women will have orgasms just from watching him fight.



Probably. 

Geralt:  I don't know about that.  At best I would say that he's just as good as a lower-level master.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah I think I jumped the gun a bit. I agree with your assessment.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2012)

^It?s not a probability. In the moment he starts to throw punches they will be already naked while having orgasms with each of his movemennts.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yeah I think I jumped the gun a bit. I agree with your assessment.



At this point what really makes Shioon so dangerous is that he can take hits that would probably take down anyone else, besides maybe NAD, and still be able to fight within seconds.  There were at least two times that Shioon would have lost this fight if he didn't heal so quickly.  Skill-wise, he's getting close to being a master-level fighter.



luffy no haki said:


> ^It?s not a probability. In the moment he starts to throw punches they will be already naked while having orgasms with each of his movemennts.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 13, 2012)

So is the possibility of part 3 coming soon? First part was 70~ chapters and we just hit chapter 80 in part 2 on a very good transitioning point (First Part ended shortly after his ki centre was broken and got out of the hospital).


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

I think that we have another thirty chapters ahead of us in part 2.  I feel that part 2 will end with S.U.C. being defeated and from there part 3 will be the Black Forest Defense group as the antagonists.


----------



## haegar (Jul 13, 2012)

^which prly will also include a clash between Sunwoo and Chundomoon... so yeah should take some 25+ chaps indeed or so I hope ...


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 13, 2012)

That.was.awesome 

So nice to see Shioon be so badass. Took awhile to Part 2 to get going but it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's how I think part 2 will end:

He gets his ki center back. They'll do some more SUC fighting until most of the Captains are taken care of, then we'll get a NAD/Shioon meeting, and Shioon will go off to train (cellphone stuff) right as part 2 ends. Maybe some Sosul.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 13, 2012)

Shioonpek. Glad he showed "cool guy" ain't no punk.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2012)

great chapter shwoon was awesome the doc will probably help him and shwoon will give him blood to revive shiho. and he will get his ki fixed. also i dont think part 3 is coming cause part one was bi weekly or monthly i think and the breaker is weekly so it will end up being much more chapters.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

The latest chapter was amazing. Shioon was awesome and Dat panel somewhere around the middle of the chapter was superb.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 15, 2012)

Agree Shioon was finally boss for the last few chapters, only problem I see is that its sounds like what he used was a desperation one time deal type of thing, so he might go back to how he was which would be disappointing


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 15, 2012)

I figured he would learn a kick technique next but to see him use it on cool guy:  Amazing.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 15, 2012)

Pastelduck said:


> I figured he would learn a kick technique next but to see him use it on cool guy:  Amazing.


Strictly speaking it's not a kick technique as it doesn't require any leg movements to use. You can do it while standing still. NAD once used it with both legs while standing on a dude's shoulders.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 22, 2012)

No chapter this week?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2012)

break to august 17 i think he took a month because his wife was about to give birth to his second child


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> break to august 17 i think he took a month because his wife was about to give birth to his second child



I wonder if the child will punch itself out of the mother's womb with a Soul-Crushing Strike as a symbol of the ass kicking that is to be expected in the near future.



Believe.​


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> I wonder if the child will punch itself out of the mother's womb with a Soul-Crushing Strike as a symbol of the ass kicking that is to be expected in the near future.
> 
> 
> Believe.[/CENTER]



It won't happen.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 24, 2012)

thx                     .


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2012)

An early concept cover would really keep me happy for 2 weeks.


----------



## haegar (Aug 6, 2012)

gah, checked what was written here cause I thought there might be an early cover, and what do I find, you whining about no early cover an nuthing else ...


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 6, 2012)

Is there any info on part 3 or the end of this second part?
I really, really, really want to start reading part 2 but I first want it to be finished.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Is there any info on part 3 or the end of this second part?
> I really, really, really want to start reading part 2 but I first want it to be finished.



I've haven't heard anything though I suspect that part 2 will be ending soon.  There probably will be twenty or so more chapters at most.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've haven't heard anything though I suspect that part 2 will be ending soon.  There probably will be twenty or so more chapters at most.



Yeah, he finally has to get his ki center healed again and be cemented as the leader of the Sun Woo clan. The thing with Shiho might also come to some kind of conclusion (the doctor is there for a reason), his mom is still in hospital...

Not really that much more to "conclude"...can?t wait for the next chapter!!!


----------



## Wrath (Aug 6, 2012)

Aren't there like three more SUC captains left to deal with?


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Aren't there like three more SUC captains left to deal with?



Yes, SUC is certainly going to be taken down by the end of Part 2.  That will leave Part 3 to focus on NAD and the Black Forest Defense group.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah maybe but im hoping for more NAD in part 2


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Yeah maybe but im hoping for more NAD in part 2



I have my doubts about him meeting Shioon in Part 2 but at the very least we should see more of him even if it is only for a brief few pages.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, SUC is certainly going to be taken down by the end of Part 2.  That will leave Part 3 to focus on NAD and the Black Forest Defense group.



Damn, forgot about those fuckers...Can?t wait for Shioon to have real battles with them and show his real skill!! 

And moar NAD is always good!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2012)

i think NAD will find out about shwoon from the SUC maybe after he defeats them NAD will come and see his pupil to find out why he can fight again. this could be at the end of part 2 i think we have about 30 to 4o chapters left in part 2. there are still what 4 captains left to be dealt with. shwoon possibly training more for them. and shihos revival that will also play a role imo in NAD coming back to where shwoon is.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 7, 2012)

Honestly I think NAD knew full well that Shioon would get his powers back. But then it's my opinion that it's possible because of the Black Origin Threshold technique, which only Shioon and NAD know. So NAD crippled Shioon knowing that if he had to, Shioon would be able to heal his ki centre. After all he left the phone when he could have retrieved it somehow if he'd really wanted to.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2012)

haegar said:


> gah, checked what was written here cause I thought there might be an early cover, and what do I find, you whining about no early cover an nuthing else ...



I RARELY DO ANGST POSTS.

RARELY

So do people still think NAD is being controlled somehow?


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 7, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Honestly I think NAD knew full well that Shioon would get his powers back. But then it's my opinion that it's possible because of the Black Origin Threshold technique, which only Shioon and NAD know. So NAD crippled Shioon knowing that if he had to, Shioon would be able to heal his ki centre. After all he left the phone when he could have retrieved it somehow if he'd really wanted to.



I fully agree, don?t think NAD really did that to exclude him from Martial Arts (and by that the Murim world) forever...
I?m so fired up for their first encounter though!!


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Honestly I think NAD knew full well that Shioon would get his powers back. But then it's my opinion that it's possible because of the Black Origin Threshold technique, which only Shioon and NAD know. So NAD crippled Shioon knowing that if he had to, Shioon would be able to heal his ki centre. After all he left the phone when he could have retrieved it somehow if he'd really wanted to.



Eh, I rather doubt that he knew that it could be fixed.  While NAD could have retrieved the phone whenever he wanted to the problem is that would he even remember such a trivial thing when he was likely distraught over Shiho?  By the time he remembered it he likely was far away to be bothered to come take it away when he probably trusted Shioon to not abuse it or know the phone to others.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2012)

doubt NAD would care for the phone anymore he knew shwoon would not give it to anyone plus he was probably in agony over shiho. i really doubt he wanted shwoon to return to the murin world. he wanted shwoon to escape the pain and hate he has gone though because of the murim world. he really tried to free shwoon by shattering his ki center.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 7, 2012)

30+ most likely? So many weeks


----------



## Wrath (Aug 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, I rather doubt that he knew that it could be fixed.  While NAD could have retrieved the phone whenever he wanted to the problem is that would he even remember such a trivial thing when he was likely distraught over Shiho?  By the time he remembered it he likely was far away to be bothered to come take it away when he probably trusted Shioon to not abuse it or know the phone to others.


A trivial thing like the Black Heaven and Earth technique over which he'd just fought a massive battle?


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

Wrath said:


> A trivial thing like the Black Heaven and Earth technique over which he'd just fought a massive battle?



A trivial thing such as a phone that was decently protected in the hands of someone that he trusts.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm of the belief that he knew his ki center would eventually be restored. He's been fucking around with these Martial Artist for the majority of his life, he knows what they're like and should know that making Shi-Woon defenseless wouldn't stop certain factions chasing after him. 

I think the whole thing is just his way of training Shi-Woon whilst he is away. As thing's stand Shi should be a more refined martial artist as opposed to how he was in the first part, relying on his freakish power.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm sorry but that's just stretching my suspension of disbelief.  That NAD knew that Shioon would gain access to pills to regain the use of his ki and thus use BOT is just a bit too much, there is no way that he could have planned such a thing or at least not how it turned out.  This is also assuming that he knew that a ki center could be restored which probably isn't likely, some of the most powerful masters we've seen seem to believe that such a thing is impossible.  NAD wasn't exactly a master of ki medicine so I doubt that he knew what the effects of BOT would do to Shioon's center.  

And yes, he knew that martial artists wouldn't exactly leave Shioon alone but he also knew that Shioon was given the medallion of the Sun-woo clan, he should have had an inkling that they would protect Shioon to a degree.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 8, 2012)

I think people forget the awesomeness that is chundo moon.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm sorry but that's just stretching my suspension of disbelief.  That NAD knew that Shioon would gain access to pills to regain the use of his ki and thus use BOT is just a bit too much, there is no way that he could have planned such a thing or at least not how it turned out.  This is also assuming that he knew that a ki center could be restored which probably isn't likely, some of the most powerful masters we've seen seem to believe that such a thing is impossible.  NAD wasn't exactly a master of ki medicine so I doubt that he knew what the effects of BOT would do to Shioon's center.
> 
> And yes, he knew that martial artists wouldn't exactly leave Shioon alone but he also knew that Shioon was given the medallion of the Sun-woo clan, he should have had an inkling that they would protect Shioon to a degree.



He doesn't need to plan out every minor detail he just needs to have faith in a few things ( Shi-Woon being abnormal) along with the individuals he is dealing with ( An organisation with many resources). 

Him knowing that the Martial Artist's would not leave Shioon alone but depending on the Sun-woo clan to look out for him goes against everything he taught him in the first part. Gaining the strength to protect himself as opposed to relying on others. It would also be incredibly stupid on his part as the group only protected Shioon so long as he was useful to them, the moment he became a problem they tried bumping him off.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 8, 2012)

Shioon didn't take a pill prior to using the BOT technique. It worked because it uniquely reverses the flow of ki and his body was still full of ki after taking the spirit medicine.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 10, 2012)

hasn't it been a month? when is the new chapter gonna get released


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2012)

The chapter will be released next week.


----------



## Psi Factor (Aug 10, 2012)

NAD is awesome either way. 

And when do we get new spoilers/chapter? I've just picked up the manhua a month ago so have no idea of its schedule.
Edit:Got the answer above.


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2012)

> And when do we get new spoilers/chapter? I've just picked up the manhua a month ago so have no idea of its schedule.



We usually get a chapter late Thursday night or early Friday morning EST.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 14, 2012)

Last chapter was 7/13.

Today - 8/14.

If he took a month off new chapter could be out soon.


----------



## hadou (Aug 15, 2012)

By all accounts there should be a chapter this week.


----------



## Roman (Aug 15, 2012)

A month off for maternity leave sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 15, 2012)

^ Paternity leave.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 15, 2012)

Gunners said:


> ^ Paternity leave.



Lol 

Can?t wait for the new chapter, I kinda re-read the most cool scenes and the end of The Breaker to get hyped again ^^


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2012)

maybe we will get a chapter this week


----------



## hadou (Aug 16, 2012)

Gabe said:


> maybe we will get a chapter this week



It doesn't look that way


----------



## Face (Aug 16, 2012)

The artist Park Jin Hwan hasn't posted any cover art for the upcoming chapter on his blog. I'm going to assume that there is no chapter this week. I don't think they ever gave us a specific date on when they would return.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 16, 2012)

Face said:


> The artist Park Jin Hwan hasn't posted any cover art for the upcoming chapter on his blog. I'm going to assume that there is no chapter this week. I don't think they ever gave us a specific date on when they would return.



Yeah, it's starting to look like a month will mean anything from 4-7 weeks......


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally!:



Lots of talk (hope there's a summary out soon), but everyone seems knows that Shioon's back whole and safe


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2012)

glad it is back hope we get a translation soon or summary


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm really curious as to what happened at the end, hopefully it isn't something bad.


----------



## zapman (Aug 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm really curious as to what happened at the end, hopefully it isn't something bad.



yea atm im thinking its that sera has died, hope not


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 17, 2012)

zapman said:


> yea atm *im thinking its that sera has died*, hope not





but seriously, No.
she can't die yet.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 17, 2012)

From mangahelpers:



> Here is the summary of the end: The doc says something along the lines that fixing the broken KI center is not an easy task. He will start the treatment but its tricky and hopefully the use of KI will be possible.



Sounds cool.


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

Excellent news.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Aug 17, 2012)

this

Actually, the treatment was apparently so easy that it was done off-panel.


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2012)

Vat Hayato said:


> this
> 
> Actually, the treatment was apparently so easy that it was done off-panel.



He's just started the treatment, so no, it wasn't done off-panel.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Aug 17, 2012)

Oops, my bad. I skimmed over the last couple pages. >.>


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2012)

No biggie ^.^

I look forward to seeing what he'll be able to do once the treatment is finished. I don't doubt he'll be doing more meditative training, especially now that he can recall his fight with cool guy. No doubt that served as a great experience for him.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn, I was hoping the elders would find out how he fought, but I guess it makes sense why they lied to them. I'm just glad the series is back.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2012)

The plot thickens =D


----------



## Wrath (Aug 17, 2012)

Freedan said:


> No biggie ^.^
> 
> I look forward to seeing what he'll be able to do once the treatment is finished. I don't doubt he'll be doing more meditative training, especially now that he can recall his fight with cool guy. No doubt that served as a great experience for him.


The Incarnate Illusion technique is still necessary so that Shioon can learn all of Goomoonryong's techniques in secret, like he did with the Seismic Step.

So now his days are going to be spent doing physical training with the Sunwoo Elders while his nights are spent doing meditation training on his own.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 17, 2012)

Wrath said:


> The Incarnate Illusion technique is still necessary so that Shioon can learn all of Goomoonryong's techniques in secret, like he did with the Seismic Step.
> 
> So now his days are going to be spent doing physical training with the Sunwoo Elders while his nights are spent doing meditation training on his own.



That?s gonna take a toll on him - but he?s a beast, so he?ll manage  Just imagine the results 



Vat Hayato said:


> Oops, my bad. I skimmed over the last couple pages. >.>



Your sig is so appropriate for the last page of this chapter! 

Can?t wait for the next one, with more pages xD


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

Ah, good to see that nothing bad happened.


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2012)

Wrath said:


> The Incarnate Illusion technique is still necessary so that Shioon can learn all of Goomoonryong's techniques in secret, like he did with the Seismic Step.
> 
> So now his days are going to be spent doing physical training with the Sunwoo Elders while his nights are spent doing meditation training on his own.



Three words to this:

ALL MY MONEY!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, his ki center is coming back!


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2012)

So We will get more moments of badassery? Finally the man is back?!


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 17, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> So We will get more moments of badassery? Finally the man is back?!



We can expect them, but don?t get hyped _too_ soon, the treatment might last the whole rest of part 2, so yeah. I hope it will be a step-by-step recovering, meaning he can still train a bit physically till he?s ki-centre is completely healed. Would that be feasible?


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> We can expect them, but don?t get hyped _too_ soon, the treatment might last the whole rest of part 2, so yeah. I hope it will be a step-by-step recovering, meaning he can still train a bit physically till he?s ki-centre is completely healed. Would that be feasible?



I think it mostly depends on how the writer wants to end Part 2.  If he wants there to be a final showdown with SUC then I believe that we will barely see the recovery process for Shioon.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice to see the manga back, 

I'm kind of surprised at the cloak and dagger between Shioon and his savior, i imagine it's all going to come out sooner or later.


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

Ceria said:


> I'm kind of surprised at the cloak and dagger between Shioon and his savior, i imagine it's all going to come out sooner or later.



It could certainly happen if that doctor shows up again in the plot but beyond that there really isn't a need for it to be revealed.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2012)

liked the chapter glad the doc will fix his ki center. and i understand what they told the elders the doc would get murdered for working with the crazy doc who was with suc. the doc will probably take him to shiho next chapter and tell him of how to revive her


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

Gabe, I didn't even consider the implications of that. 

Still, I'm under the impression that the guy wouldn't want anyone to know that he was reviving Shiho and that includes Shioon who knew her.


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2012)

so is it really possible to repair the ki center? or are they just going with the script?


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think it mostly depends on how the writer wants to end Part 2.  If he wants there to be a final showdown with SUC then I believe that we will barely see the recovery process for Shioon.



Your words in the author?s ears!
But that means there are still some chapters remaining till the end (there still are 3 or 4 SUC commanders, aren?t there?).



Ceria said:


> Nice to see the manga back,
> 
> I'm kind of surprised at the cloak and dagger between Shioon and his savior, i imagine it's all going to come out sooner or later.



Even if it comes out, once Shioon is cemented as a Gaju and has his powers back, I figure he?ll have more influence on the Elders and by that on the whole clan. If he then tells them to stand back, I think they?d listen...



Muk said:


> so is it really possible to repair the ki center? or are they just going with the script?



At this point, I really think it?s possible. Because everybody wants to finally see him back in action again  And if the guy would lie, then he?d be in for a big whoopin'...


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 18, 2012)

Muk said:


> so is it really possible to repair the ki center? or are they just going with the script?



Whatever the reason I am just glad that Shioon is getting his ki center repaired.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 22, 2012)

can't wait for the next chapter. D:


----------



## hadou (Aug 23, 2012)

Chapter 82 is out


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol Sera. 

Looks like a pretty good chapter, and lol at the Sunwoo clan's men showing up in force there.


----------



## Face (Aug 23, 2012)

I wonder what the elder was talking about in the elevator? I don't think he was fooled by their story.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

Face said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the elder was talking about in the elevator? I don't think he was fooled by their story.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I had the same impression though they might have also been talking if they could trust the doctor or not.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2012)

nice chapter 
*Spoiler*: __ 



seems shwoon was training at the start. glad sera is okay. and shwoons healing ability seems to be getting more wolverine like


----------



## hadou (Aug 24, 2012)

These last two chapters have been kind of stale. I'm not naive as to think there will be action in every chapter; I only hope things will start picking up soon.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 24, 2012)

Scan is out btw, Shioon purposely waiting to do the procedure because he wants to comfort Sera Noona :3


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 24, 2012)

so, shiwoon having his ki center fixed is still not gonna be anytime soon.
looks like "perv guy" still hasn't have any idea on what to do about it.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

Heh, as expected the Elders realized that they were being fed lies.

Poor Gyu-bum.  

Poor Sera


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmm, hold up. Isn't the pill that Shioon ate at the beginning of the manga (the ball) from the Ilwulmoon clan? And this guy also is going to revive Shiho and fix his ki center.

He's like, the catalyst for so much shit in the manga.


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2012)

sera totally falling for shion


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Hmm, hold up. Isn't the pill that Shioon ate at the beginning of the manga (the ball) from the Ilwulmoon clan? And this guy also is going to revive Shiho and fix his ki center.
> 
> He's like, the catalyst for so much shit in the manga.



I thought it was a special pill made by the bum doctor and his clan? 

EDIT:  If you were talking about the pill that gave him his insane ki and healing in Part 1 then yes.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 24, 2012)

I wonder how Shiion's love rectangle will be resolved.  

He has Sera Noona, Jinie and the Sun Woo chic who gave him the medallion.  

Will he be a polygamist at the end and have 3 wives and 30 kids?   

Hahaha.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 24, 2012)

there's still his "girl friend"


everyone kind of forgot her.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 24, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> there's still his "girl friend"
> 
> 
> everyone kind of forgot her.



Lulz. I don't know if this Manhwaha (lol is that how you call them) is handling the harem part right. The girls just kinda take turns being in the spotlight, and the ones that aren't are either almost or completely excommunicated from the manga.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 24, 2012)

Shioon really hasn't shown an interest in any of the girls, you know. He hasn't done anything to encourage them except take the Phoenix Medallion, and he had no idea of the significance of that.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

> Shioon really hasn't shown an interest in any of the girls



He has more interest in So-Chun. ...


----------



## haegar (Aug 24, 2012)

well his needing to hide behind the curtain would suggest at least part of him showed interest in Shiho when she came out of the shower ...


----------



## Wrath (Aug 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He has more interest in So-Chun. ...


I don't think that's true either. Though So-Chun's interest in _him _sure as hell borders on infatuation.





haegar said:


> well his needing to hide behind the curtain would suggest at least part of him showed interest in Shiho when she came out of the shower ...


Yeah, he's shown general heterosexual tendencies... just not any specific interest in any of the girls beyond him being a generally nice guy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 24, 2012)

He?s playing it nice till he can bang em all *hnnng 

I liked this chapter, Sera was just soo cute (though I liked it more when Jinie became embarassed, I think ^^).

The Elder is pretty clever, figuring out something?s not right but still believing in Shioon. Also, having those forces there...Ilwulmoon would?ve been thrashed if he had said something xD


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

haegar said:


> well his needing to hide behind the curtain would suggest at least part of him showed interest in Shiho when she came out of the shower ...



Well, it might be just suggesting that he is uncomfortable in such a situation though I will have to read it that part again to see what he really was like.  



Wrath said:


> I don't think that's true either. Though So-Chun's interest in _him _sure as hell borders on infatuation.



It was a silly joke.  Shioon just respects So-Chun quite a bit from what I remember.  So-Chun on the other hand...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

So are they sure they can repair his Ki center or was that just a way to get out unscathed for now?


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So are they sure they can repair his Ki center or was that just a way to get out unscathed for now?



The impression I got was that they they should have a good idea of how to fix the ki center.  That is the deal that Sera likely made with them, fix Shioon's ki center and we'll claim that Shioon came to the clan for healing by himself and thus escape any punishment that the Sunwoo clan would give them.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 24, 2012)

Everyone is scared shitless of the sunwoo lol


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 24, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Everyone is scared shitless of the sunwoo lol



Do you blame them? The Elders are monsters, especially Elder Kwon.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

WraithX959 said:


> Do you blame them? The Elders are monsters, especially Elder Kwon.



I think that Elder Kwon is the only real monster that we've seen so far among that group unless I'm completely forgetting a specific scene.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 24, 2012)

So hsi ki center wasn?t fixed!?

Anyway, anyone up for Elder Kwon vs NAD?


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Elder Kwon is a beast. He's definitely on another level, just like NAD. It was cute seeing Sera get so embarrassed but she'll end up like the rest and get no Shioon lovin


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Anyway, anyone up for Elder Kwon vs NAD?



It will certainly be an awesome fight.


----------



## hadou (Aug 24, 2012)

From what I gathered there is no cure yet for Shiion's ki center. The guy is obligated to find a cure since he was involved with the guys that kidnapped Shiion. I would have hope the matter would have been resolved by now, since it is already chapter 82. We still don't know when Shiion's ki center will be repaired.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 25, 2012)

Does he need his ki center repaired

He seemed fine using black origin threshold.


----------



## haegar (Aug 25, 2012)

nah don't want Kwon vs NAD as no matter how beast he is, NAD would kill him and I grew to kinda like the old fuck, he should stick around longer


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Does he need his ki center repaired
> 
> He seemed fine using black origin threshold.



I was under the impression that he could use ki because the doctor raised Shioon's ki circulation to the maximum, possibly through the use of those pills which isn't too far-fetched.


----------



## Face (Aug 25, 2012)

It would suck if they were lying about getting Shioon's Ki Center fixed. It sounds like the doctor doesn't even think he can do it.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2012)

Face said:


> It would suck if they were lying about getting Shioon's Ki Center fixed. It sounds like the doctor doesn't even think he can do it.



The impression I got was that the doctor was just stating what would happen if things don't turn out well not that he believes that he can't fix the ki center.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 25, 2012)

Indeed. This is the guy that created that Ilwandan or w/e pill I believe. He's trying to revive Shiho too. This guy is clearly a super genius. So if anyone can do it, it's him.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I was under the impression that he could use ki because the doctor raised Shioon's ki circulation to the maximum, possibly through the use of those pills which isn't too far-fetched.




He couldn't use ki until after initiating black origin.

If it were ki raising medicine he would use ki normally without resorting to desperate measures?

.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, all the guy did to Shioon was increase the concentration of ki in his body, not give him the medicine that let him use it. Shioon using the BOT technique is what let him use ki again.

Makes sense, as well, because why risk even the slightest chance of Shioon breaking free?


----------



## Face (Aug 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The impression I got was that the doctor was just stating what would happen if things don't turn out well not that he believes that he can't fix the ki center.





Geralt of Rivia said:


> Indeed. This is the guy that created that Ilwandan or w/e pill I believe. He's trying to revive Shiho too. This guy is clearly a super genius. So if anyone can do it, it's him.



I see. Well hopefully you guys are right.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Yes, all the guy did to Shioon was increase the concentration of ki in his body, not give him the medicine that let him use it. Shioon using the BOT technique is what let him use ki again.
> 
> Makes sense, as well, because why risk even the slightest chance of Shioon breaking free?



I don't believe that Shioon had any ki circulating in his ki centers or at least there was too little to mold as that was the impression I got from Sera's master as she was thinking about how her ki disappears instantly once Shioon starts molding it.  Shioon was unable to mold ki when he tried it himself and the only time he could was when Sera's master pumped her ki into his ki pathways/body(?).  

I would imagine that to even be able to ki BOT one would have to have ki circulating in his or her body and be able to mold said ki.  Shioon is incapable of that without the pill or when someone pumps him full of ki.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Eternal Goob, congrats for your promotion 
Which sections are you moderating now? 

Can?t wait for the next chapter!!!


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 31, 2012)

So no word yet on the breaker?


----------



## hadou (Aug 31, 2012)

Fate115 said:


> So no word yet on the breaker?



I'm with you; no news so far.


----------



## Killed14puppies (Aug 31, 2012)

Coming out tomorrow it seems


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah well, it being delayed a bit is no big deal.


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ah good to know. At least we're still getting a chapter this weekend.


----------



## kruchy (Aug 31, 2012)

New chapter is up:


----------



## Jotun (Aug 31, 2012)

A trans chapter almost no action. Maybe flashbacks next week.


----------



## hadou (Aug 31, 2012)

No action again on this chapter; this sucks. If there is no action by the next chapter it will be very disappointing.


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh, seems like a rather boring chapter though we do get know a bit more about Sera from the looks of things.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2012)

okay chapter seems like a development chapter


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 1, 2012)

Agreed, this was a pretty good chapter. Background story is important too, even if everybody is fired up to see Shioon back in action.

But what?s the talk about the enemy here? Does he mean Shioon? Is Ha-Il like an older brother to Shioon or does he have the hots for Jinie (that pedo ).


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2012)

> But what?s the talk about the enemy here? Does he mean Shioon? Is Ha-Il like an older brother to Shioon or does he have the hots for Jinie (that pedo ).



Sera is the enemy and this time the battle is for Shioon's heart.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 1, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Agreed, this was a pretty good chapter. Background story is important too, even if everybody is fired up to see Shioon back in action.
> 
> But what?s the talk about the enemy here? Does he mean Shioon? Is Ha-Il like an older brother to Shioon or does he have the hots for Jinie (that pedo ).



Yeah i was getting an awkward vibe from that guy, is it pedo, true love or just a brotherly love? 

I liked the revelation that Sera can read minds, and that she knew Shioon hadn't made a decision yet. 

Like most protagonists hasn't even thought about love.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 1, 2012)

How old is Ha-Il? Looking at that picture when he first meets her, there seems to be a 10-15 year age difference. Jeez. 0.0


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2012)

lol 10-15years old? he looked at most 5 or seven years ahead.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 1, 2012)

i think ha-il have some connections with jinnie's mother.

but damn, i didn't think that their age gap is that large.


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> i think ha-il have some connections with jinnie's mother.



He does, he was there when Jinnie's mother was rejected by the previous clan head.  Beyond that, we don't know much.  I'm leaning towards him being someone who was taken care of by Kwon's people or people under Jinnie's mothers command as a child.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 1, 2012)

i meant some "more deeper" shit.


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> i meant some "more deeper" shit.





What "deeper" connection would there be?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 1, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Yeah i was getting an awkward vibe from that guy, is it pedo, true love or just a brotherly love?
> 
> I liked the revelation that Sera can read minds, and that she knew Shioon hadn't made a decision yet.
> 
> Like most protagonists hasn't even thought about love.


She can't literally read minds. She's just very intelligent and perceptive.


----------



## haegar (Sep 1, 2012)

heylove said:


> What "deeper" connection would there be?





j/k


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 3, 2012)

Sera Noona x Shiion is beginning to remind me of flipside bizarro mirror world twilight -- vampire dude who can read minds can't read the mind of a  girl in school.  The beginning of true romance.  :WOW


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 3, 2012)

Sera or Jinnie? Who do you think is going to win Shioon's maiden heart


----------



## Wrath (Sep 4, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Sera or Jinnie? Who do you think is going to win Shioon's maiden heart


What, no vote for Sosul or Sae-Hee?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> How old is Ha-Il? Looking at that picture when he first meets her, there seems to be a 10-15 year age difference. Jeez. 0.0


that whole flashback was creepy shit

they are probbaly supposed to be close in age than what it looked like but still


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

Wrath said:


> What, no vote for Sosul or Sae-Hee?



Sosul has my vote.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 4, 2012)

come on sosul looks like she's 10


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 4, 2012)

TBF she had a stunted growth which has now most probably been fixed, (heck she partly did that Shiion.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 4, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> come on sosul looks like she's 10



But just think about how she?ll look when she?s back and is healed 

Ninja'd xD


----------



## Face (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope he chooses either Sera or Sosul.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope he chooses all .


----------



## hadou (Sep 7, 2012)

I figure it might come to threatening Shiion with his old friend from school. Also this new woman seemed like a grown up version of the girl with the stunted growth from part one of the series.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 7, 2012)

Omg that bully retard is going after Saehee again? 

When will he learn? Does he need to be permanently disabled?


----------



## kruchy (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, if the bully hurts Saehee then Shion will massacre him in a way that will impress even 9AD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 7, 2012)

New harem member incoming. She will be infatuated by the size of Shioon's ki centre


----------



## Pirao (Sep 7, 2012)

Holy shit, how incompetent is the alliance, the SUC have been destroying the city in broad daylight and attacked Shioon multiple times and they still aren't convinced? Their intel department must seriously suck.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2012)

So his new ki center is fragile?

Check out he last time he fought. No way is this going to end well


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 7, 2012)

Going after one of Shioon's harem? SUC is about to get fucked..

Knowing this situation Shioon is going to be forced to use martial arts anyway regardless of his fragile ki center.


----------



## Kirath (Sep 7, 2012)

Does the author have some kind of deal with Apple or what's up with all the product placement? 

I'm not sure if I like that Shioon will be handicapped for another 2-3 months and that Saehee is used as a plot device and not an actual character once again.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 7, 2012)

> I'm not sure if I like that Shioon will be handicapped for another 2-3 months and that Saehee is used as a plot device and not an actual character once again.



Agreed. Lately her only use was to be the damsel in distress.

As to Shioon's predicament, I doubt he'll be handicapped for that long. Something will happen that will either cause him to use martial arts or his ki center somehow gets restored.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice chapter with an awesome cover


----------



## Ceria (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice chapter indeed, explaining the powers of those skull fodder.


----------



## zapman (Sep 7, 2012)

old man being boss again


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2012)

interesting chapter shwoon will be forced to use his fragile ki center soon that seems obvious. but i wonder what will happen to it bet his healing ability will heal it faster.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Nice chapter indeed, explaining the powers of those skull fodder.



Yeah, one of the "biggest mysteries" came to light ^^



hadou said:


> I figure it might come to threatening Shiion with his old friend from school. Also this new woman seemed like a grown up version of the girl with the stunted growth from part one of the series.



You really think she looks like Sosul? And would Sosul do that? Don?t think she got brainwashed or something...and I don?t think she?d look that...mature 



kruchy said:


> Wow, if the bully hurts Saehee then Shion will massacre him in a way that will impress even 9AD





Fate115 said:


> Going after one of Shioon's harem? SUC is about to get fucked..
> 
> Knowing this situation Shioon is going to be forced to use martial arts anyway regardless of his fragile ki center.



Hell yeah, they be slaughtered. Though I really wonder if Shioon himself will fight, or if the Sunwoo clan will show what they?re capable of. I?d like for Shioon to be more like a general for those 2-3 months he shouldn?t fight (I know he will and it will work out somehow, but still....) and to have some capable fighters aid him against the S.U.C.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> New harem member incoming. She will be infatuated by the size of Shioon's ki centre



   
Or she will beaten to death xD



Pirao said:


> Holy shit, how incompetent is the alliance, the SUC have been destroying the city in broad daylight and attacked Shioon multiple times and they still aren't convinced? Their intel department must seriously suck.



This reminds me of the Council and the Reapers (Mass Effect xD). I agree, this doesn?t make them look good. Though the Alliance Head won?t get manipulated as lightly as that SUC bastard thought he?d be.

Anyone wonder about the implications that the Alliance now knows about Shioon getting his ki center fixed by Ilwulmoon?


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2012)

Why is NW discussion being held in a pt.1 thread?


----------



## haegar (Sep 7, 2012)

I like the new SUC girl 

and the fact that Sahee returns to the story too...

I bet 4 chapters max thill he "recklessly uses martial arts" as told not to


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Why is NW discussion being held in a pt.1 thread?



Because it just happens that way.

Really not looking forward to another one of these cock block fights.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Why is NW discussion being held in a pt.1 thread?



Because it is not the _part 1_. The threads name is ''The breakers'' which refers to the first and second part. The part 1 is down to threads getting chopped up when they reach 100 pages.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2012)

Heh, Shioon will certainly be putting that fragile ki center to the test soon enough. 

That said, I really hope that Sae-hee being captured, if that happens, doesn't paralyze Shioon into inaction.


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 7, 2012)

I would suspect that this will be a test for Shiwoon to allow the Sunwoo clan rescue Saehee - it'll be easier for Shiwoon to jump into the fray to rescue Saehee but I believe it'll be a harder path and choice for Shiwoon to let someone else do it. Yet, it'll still be obvious for Shiwoon will follow his heart and go after her since he believes he's only a temporary head. So.. go Shiwoon - get beat up and maybe break your fragile ki center to rescue a precious friend.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn, why do they always go for the one who knows shit about what?s going on? those asses from the S.U.C need to get destroyed.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 7, 2012)

Saehee...needs to disappear from the story. She's irrelevant and should go on living a normal life. If the elder finds out she's kidnapped, we might get to another slaughter. I'm betting Shioon's bodyguards will finally serve a real purpose and protect him, rescue Saehee, and we get a new harem member.


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 7, 2012)

I suppose that the author's intent for Saehee is the current representation for normalcy - but that's speculation at best. However, looking back on the pattern for manhwa is that Saehee is the catalyst of change for Shiwoon. Each time she got in trouble - something monumental would occur to Shiwoon. 

Example:

1. Saehee's bullying by Changho --> Caused Shiwoon to grow a pair and make his future teacher, Chan Woo, teach him martial arts. --> Leads Siho to use Shiwoon into a guinea pig by giving the Il-Wol-Shin-Dan pill. 

2. Saehee's harassment with Changho and his gang --> Caused the meeting between Shiwoon and So-Chun Hyuk --> the Beginning of Bromance.

3. Saehee's further harassment from Changho --> Caused Shiwoon to falcon punch Changho in the face before upping the game as he being chased by the alliance ---> leading to the climax on top of the alliance tower.


----------



## zapman (Sep 7, 2012)

they may try and force Saehee to take those drugs


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

heylove said:


> Heh, Shioon will certainly be putting that fragile ki center to the test soon enough.
> 
> That said, I really hope that Sae-hee being captured, if that happens, doesn't paralyze Shioon into inaction.



Yeah, wouldn?t like that shit either. Like, surrender and we?ll give you the girl or some shit -.-"



Drizzt said:


> I would suspect that this will be a test for Shiwoon to allow the Sunwoo clan rescue Saehee - it'll be easier for Shiwoon to jump into the fray to rescue Saehee but I believe it'll be a harder path and choice for Shiwoon to let someone else do it. Yet, it'll still be obvious for Shiwoon will follow his heart and go after her since he believes he's only a temporary head. So.. go Shiwoon - get beat up and maybe break your fragile ki center to rescue a precious friend.



As I said in my previous post, I?d like it if this new problem would be solved by Shioon in his position as a Gaju. Would be pretty interesting and important for the future of the Murim and of the Sun Woo.



luffy no haki said:


> Damn, why do they always go for the one who knows shit about what?s going on? those asses from the S.U.C need to get destroyed.



Well, that?s how it - every weakness your enemy knows of is going to be exploited....And as somebody already said, it?ll show Shioon that even if he?s a temporary Gaju, returning to his normal life won?t be that easy! (at least as long as this whole mess is unresolved ^^).



zapman said:


> they may try and force Saehee to take those drugs



Oh man, that would sooo suck. But that would really be clever thing to do, from a villainy perspective. Good thing Shioon still has Ilwulmoon on his side (wonder what that SUC Commander will do after having caught wind of their healing of Shioons ki center...).


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2012)

zapman said:


> they may try and force Saehee to take those drugs



Eh, I don't really see the purpose in them wasting those pills on someone that they won't be using as part of their army.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

heylove said:


> Eh, I don't really see the purpose in them wasting those pills on someone that they won't be using as part of their army.



Addiction is a powerful thing. An addicted hostage, which may or may not get her drug on time and who may or may not die because of it...hmmm....


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2012)

Perhaps but I still think that it would be a waste.  It's much better to use those drugs on someone in SUC, they always have other ways to achieve similar affects though I imagine that with the best medical clan, in Murim, allied with Shioon for the moment I don't see such a thing being too much of a bother.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 7, 2012)

It's obvious they're being used as foot soldiers to make them appear massive in size. Obviously the lot of them are fodder but i wonder if they'll be used to weaken the higher murim to the point that their captains/ 9AD could just one shot those that would've otherwise been difficult opponents. 

obvious distraction plot with saehee is obvious, i'd rather them avoid such an easy pawn.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

The SUC are a bunch of bitches. And so is Goomooryong. These guys are supposed to be badass beasts but the only thing they can do to take down Shioon is kidnap his classmate. And Goomooryong is just letting shit like this go down. I don't give a crap about Goomooryong looking out for Shioon because that'd be some gay shit for a manwha like this. My issue is the fact that these "badass martial artists" have no pride at all. Doping, kidnapping, child soldiers, picking on kids, WTF?!


----------



## hehey (Sep 7, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> My issue is the fact that these "badass martial artists" have no pride at all. Doping, kidnapping, child soldiers, picking on kids, WTF?!



Its a lot like Knights in "A Song of Ice and Fire" aka "Game of Thrones", they are supposed to have honor and be all about chivalry and all that but in reality its all a bunch of bullshit and most Knights are total dicks.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, we?ve seen that at least Cool Guy was a Murim and still had a bit of honour (and much admiration for Shioon....xD) and let Shioon get away...
I suppose every Commander is part of the Murim, but since they want to take it apart anyway, they don?t really adhere to the "rules" and "code of honour" anymore.
And after what happened with Nine Arts Dragon?s Master, I shit on the Murim and the Alliance. The shit that?s going on behind the facade of honour....:/


----------



## hehey (Sep 8, 2012)

I still lol how everybody actually refers to that guy as "Cool Guy".


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

hehey said:


> I still lol how everybody actually refers to that guy as "Cool Guy".



Was his real name even mentioned? Doesn?t matter, "Cool Guy" is easier to remember


----------



## Wrath (Sep 9, 2012)

It's his official SUC codename.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2012)

hehey said:


> I still lol how everybody actually refers to that guy as "Cool Guy".





BlueDemon said:


> Was his real name even mentioned? Doesn?t matter, "Cool Guy" is easier to remember





Wrath said:


> It's his official SUC codename.


----------



## Killed14puppies (Sep 13, 2012)

*Bummer*

I take it THIS means no breaker this week?   Anyone else interpreting it this way?


----------



## David (Sep 13, 2012)

Yea, no breaker this week.  A-team translated that page saying that the author feels miserable or something.

I hope his wife's delivery went well...


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 13, 2012)

i hope everything is all good and well for the author as well.

but i'm still bummed out that there's no Breaker this week :[


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh well, a week's delay isn't too bad.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 14, 2012)

the breaker should just be called the break


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2012)

He's just has a child I'm surprised that he didn't take more time off. Mangaka have really good work ethics.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 15, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> the breaker should just be called the break



Ah come on, it?s not like this is HiatusXHiatus. This is more like the exception to the rule, so chill. Next chapters gonna be good anyway


----------



## Araragi (Sep 15, 2012)

no release this week?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 15, 2012)

NatsuDragneel said:


> no release this week?



Nope, doesn?t seem like it.


----------



## hadou (Sep 20, 2012)

I found this interesting:


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

Seems like a page from the next chapter, wonder what is going on in that meeting.


----------



## haegar (Sep 20, 2012)

prly the elder's having a chat or such?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## haegar (Sep 21, 2012)

eh? somebody tell me what is happening at the end ... man this sure is textheavy chap looks like some plot development in the works


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

haegar said:


> eh? somebody tell me what is happening at the end ... man this sure is textheavy chap looks like some plot development in the works




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems to be a power play happening in the Black Forest Defense group's organization.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



S-S-S-So-Sul!?

:33


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted her next appearance to have an older appearance.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice chapter imo.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2012)

When did he become such a self-confident conversationalist?


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> When did he become such a self-confident conversationalist?



Ever since he got his Ki Center back. 

Also, Shioon vs a manipulated Sosul in the future?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2012)

heylove said:


> I wanted her next appearance to have an older appearance.



Me too, man! But I guess her "treatment" hasn?t begun just yet...they need to be able to influence her first, somehow.



heylove said:


> Ever since he got his Ki Center back.
> 
> Also, Shioon vs a manipulated Sosul in the future?



Well, it makes sense to still go to school. And he?ll be near Sahee again, hopefully he can prevent her kidnapping...

And that?s a possibility, I guess.


----------



## haegar (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a bit surprised with the sudden introduction of this division between factions in Black Forest - wonder where this is heading... I have the eerie feeling Sosul might have recieved treatment and is about to take out those mercs, but maybe that's just positive thinking...

Anyways, just I get that clear, according to what the Elder's say THEY hired Black Forest to get Sosul out of the Alliance influence so that Sunwoo can act? At the same time, The Black Forest head dude half shown in this chapter is the guy who was all for 9AD loosing it and orchestrating the incidents at end of Breaker 1. He is also the guy behind the wannabe disciples of 9AD and the guy behind Chundomoon's scheme is he?

Am I wrong or is he playing the biggest two clans against each other and the Sunwoo are in a very precarious situation by not knowing the full agenda of the guy who they entrusted Sosul to?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 21, 2012)

uh, finally he's going back to school. hopefully jinie is going too.


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

> Shiho and crew and those guys were hired by BlackForest, and just now the Elder's know that Sosul is with BlackForest and make no attempt to take her back for the time being.



They probably are aware of how dangerous the group is and the clan is still gathering its strength. 



> They said Sosul was a hostage for the alliance, but they did not say atm Sosul is a hostage of Black Forest ... hence my reasoning, or attempt thereoff...



Well, Sosul was a hostage because she was was the head and thus the clan had to follow the Alliance's commands.  Now Shioon is the head and thus Sosul being in the care of another group is less of a concern.  The BFDG hasn't really made any demands from what we can tell either.


----------



## Face (Sep 21, 2012)

I think Sosul is about to beat the crap out of everyone in that room. 

I agree with Haegar about Sosul having already taken the treatment. There must be a reason why the German guy left his house unprotected. I bet he knew this was going to happen just so he could demonstrate what Sosul can do.


----------



## zapman (Sep 21, 2012)

bit confused with things atm, thinking we will see the NAD pretty soon


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 22, 2012)

Face said:


> I think Sosul is about to beat the crap out of everyone in that room.
> 
> I agree with Haegar about Sosul having already taken the treatment. There must be a reason why the German guy left his house unprotected. I bet he knew this was going to happen just so he could demonstrate what Sosul can do.



Well, that or 9AD is there. But then I wonder why she didn?t bloom, like we all thought she would? xD Guess she needs more time


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, I suppose that not even special ki techniques/medicine/ability can make someone grow quite a bit so quickly.  She'll probably start here growth now at the same rate as a normal person or slightly faster.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 22, 2012)

heylove said:


> Well, I suppose that not even special ki techniques/medicine/ability can make someone grow quite a bit so quickly.  She'll probably start here growth now at the same rate as a normal person or slightly faster.



You?re right of course, it isn?t THAT much like a magic pill, i guess xD
Can?t wait to see her...growth


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2012)

good chapter i think sosul will be able to use martial arts and take out the guys trying to kill her


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 28, 2012)

Seriously!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

I thought she would never be hot since she has the body of a child. Boy was I proven wrong... kind of? vv


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2012)

The chapter is already scanned. 

reiroku

Illuminati in my New Waves....lol.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Didn't expect conspiracy stuff going on. Looks like this will be much bigger than I thought.


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2012)

Illuminati.....

Shit just got real! Holy shit, Sosul! She's like a completely different person from before


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Good thing she's on the main character's side.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Good thing she's on the main character's side.



She could have been brainwashed.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Then he'll just un-brainwash her again


----------



## kruchy (Sep 28, 2012)

Nothing can beat Shioon's harem-building powers

And I guess that she's recovering nicely from her condition - burning people with ki or whatever else haven't apperaed in this series so far, it must be amazing even in Murim standards.


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2012)

kruchy said:


> Nothing can beat Shioon's harem-building powers
> 
> And I guess that she's recovering nicely from her condition - burning people with ki or whatever else haven't apperaed in this series so far, it must be amazing even in Murim standards.



She is supposed to be the true heir of the Sunwoo clan, so I expected she'd be able to do something awesome if she were capable. My expectations have been satisfied, but she's changed


----------



## haegar (Sep 28, 2012)

guess somebody like kaisa sozeee from usual suspects? and weird german bad guys :narf

oh well, more interested in the spotaneous combustion than in the conspiracy for now - though I have a feelin I don't like that either - why, oh why couldn't the fantasy angle on this one remain constrained to the realms of martial art like with the pill? :/


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Kaiser is just a german word for a supreme emperor. Pretty big ambition if you ask me.


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2012)

haegar said:


> guess somebody like kaisa sozeee from usual suspects? and weird german bad guys :narf
> 
> oh well, more interested in the spotaneous combustion than in the conspiracy for now - though I have a feelin I don't like that either - why, oh why couldn't the fantasy angle on this one remain constrained to the realms of martial art like with the pill? :/



I sort of have to agree with you on that, despite what I said earlier. The magical abilities wasn't what made the combat in The Breaker special, but the martial arts techniques and the strength that came with them. But considering Sosul's latent strength was said to be enormous iirc, it doesn't greatly surprise me she's able to burn people with pure ki. It's not as tho she's firebending or anything of the sort.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Kaiser is just a german word for a supreme emperor. Pretty big ambition if you ask me.



That or just plain Emperor. E.g past rulers in germany were known as Kaisers.

I'm guessing she can grow normally now, either that or she hasn't reached the full extent.


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2012)

Grown up Sosul. I can just imagine it


----------



## haegar (Sep 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Kaiser is just a german word for a supreme emperor. Pretty big ambition if you ask me.



yes, being german I do know that  for the record, it also can merely be a surname, that being said I think we can agree it isnt as coincidental as that. As for usual suspects, it somehow reminded me of that guy and how he coldheartedly made his enemies go up in flames ... bit farfetched I admit.

@freedan, true, makes sense, btw - this looks like it might not end in Shioon vs 9AD but Shioon vs Sosul? interesting ...


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2012)

haegar said:


> @freedan, true, makes sense, btw - this looks like it might not end in Shioon vs 9AD but Shioon vs Sosul? interesting ...



I hope not, really, but it's shaping up like a three way more than anything. With Shioon standing up for the Murim, the 9AD wanting to take over the Murim on his own, and the Illuminati w/ Sosul just want to burn everything....literally O_O


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2012)

Chapter 86 was awesome.

Action and mystery = awesomeness


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 28, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I hope not, really, but it's shaping up like a three way more than anything. With Shioon standing up for the Murim, the 9AD wanting to take over the Murim on his own, and the Illuminati w/ Sosul just want to burn everything....literally O_O



If I?m not mistaken, 9AD is part of the BFG as well. His hatred is just used in order for them to take over the Murim in South Korea.
The group of five aren?t exactly the Illuminati, they just have ties to them (take that as you will...), meaning they are pretty powerful, rich and influencial.
I wonder if their goal really is only "taking over the world" or something more intricate.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 28, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Chapter 86 was awesome.
> 
> Action and mystery = awesomeness



in-fucking-deed


----------



## David (Sep 28, 2012)

End of Breaker Sosul vs. Goomoonryong cross anyone's mind? 

I know it won't happen, but still.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2012)

Shioon will just woo sosul back to good like all the girls he meets


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 28, 2012)

i didn't really like the sudden character change for sosul.


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Shioon will just woo sosul back to good like all the girls he meets



/chapter

**


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 28, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> i didn't really like the sudden character change for sosul.



i didn't like it either. she might have been brainwashed or something.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2012)

David said:


> End of Breaker Sosul vs. Goomoonryong cross anyone's mind?
> 
> I know it won't happen, but still.



Sosul would smack him around like a rag doll.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 28, 2012)

Change in character? This Sosul is just being the same Sosul we knew from Part 1 of The Breaker. Don't confuse her attachment to Shioon for her true nature with everyone else.

Don't you guys  when she first met Shioon, how  she spoke to him about dying? Now imagine that, with the ability to actually move her body about. Should be no surprise that this is the outcome.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 28, 2012)

The plot just suddenly expanded.

And I like it.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 28, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Shioon will just woo sosul back to good like all the girls he meets



woo them subconsciously and have no desire to finish them.


----------



## Face (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't believe that Sosul would want to destroy the Murim. I think she is just going along with their plans for now until she is fully healed. 9AD might also be using them. I don't think that he wants to take over the world. All he really wants to do is kill the elders responsible for his masters death. After that he will turn against BFG.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2012)

If NAD just wanted to kill the Elders responsible for his master's death then he could do it all by himself, he's certainly strong enough to do it.  NAD's rage seems to be against the whole of Murim.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 29, 2012)

Drakor said:


> Change in character? This Sosul is just being the same Sosul we knew from Part 1 of The Breaker. Don't confuse her attachment to Shioon for her true nature with everyone else.
> 
> Don't you guys  when she first met Shioon, how  she spoke to him about dying? Now imagine that, with the ability to actually move her body about. Should be no surprise that this is the outcome.



she was only acting like that because everyone close to her died before that, and even so, she didn't act like someone who would just randomly want to kill someone.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 29, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> she was only acting like that because everyone close to her died before that, and even so, she didn't act like someone who would just randomly want to kill someone.


Don't know how you interpret that from the blatant apathy clearly displayed in the chapter and following when she talks. The only person close to her whom died prior was her father as informed. She must of always spoke in that tone until Shioon showed up, because that's how she naturally responded to him in their first encounter...as he was a stranger. 

Her wanting to kill him is obviously due to the way he was treating her by not only pulling out a gun on her, but dude even pulled p*d*p**** lines...


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Good thing she's on the main character's side.



He's fucked if she proposes marriage and he turns her down though, due to being oblivious. No special breathing technique can counter a woman's wrath. 

Shioon has real life problems, guys. Balancing a harem ain't easy.


----------



## hadou (Oct 5, 2012)

Is there a chapter this week?


----------



## Killed14puppies (Oct 5, 2012)

According to Daum breaker will be delayed 1 day.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm loving the cover for the new chapter.


----------



## haegar (Oct 5, 2012)

wait, is that Jeanny and Sa-he?  that might get interesting


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice cover indeed


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 5, 2012)

Jinnie's still the girl for Shioon.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2012)

We haven't seen "the other one" in ages.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2012)

jinnie always looks great on the chapter covers


----------



## Sarkile (Oct 5, 2012)

New chapter's out.


----------



## hadou (Oct 5, 2012)

Kind of a short chapter; disappointing.


----------



## Face (Oct 6, 2012)

As expected not much going on this chapter.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Curious as to what absurd thing that SUC's leader has planned, that other guy seems to have been unsettled.


----------



## Roman (Oct 6, 2012)

It really seems like every time he goes to school, everyone is out to get him. Dammit, when's the poor guy ever gonna get an education?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2012)

Protagonist like -forgot his name- deserve to be killed. Fragile point in his life and a volatile situation but that's completely disregarded because he wants to go to school.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2012)

Freedan said:


> It really seems like every time he goes to school, everyone is out to get him. Dammit, when's the poor guy ever gonna get an education?



He doesn't need an education.  He's rolling in money as the head of the Sunwoo clan.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Protagonist like -forgot his name- deserve to be killed. Fragile point in his life and a volatile situation but that's *completely disregarded because he wants to go to school.*



that's all for the sake of love.


----------



## Face (Oct 6, 2012)

I retract my previous statement. This chapter was pretty interesting after all. All 5 captain's vs Shiion/Jinie/Ji Gun. Hopefully Shioon's super healing fixes his Ki Center before the fight begins. That's probably wishful thinking though. 

Knowing Shioon this will cause another issue with his Ki Center so that it won't be fully healed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2012)

Or he will go all BTO on us and fuck everyone around


----------



## Face (Oct 6, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Or he will go all BTO on us and fuck everyone around



Yeah although who knows what kind of effect it will have on him now that his Ki Center is being repaired. He may actually lose control like NAD did. 

Shioon makes alot of horrible decisions. If he had asked Sun Woo clan to take care of the problem he wouldn't have even had to come to school and his Ki Center would be fixed with no issues. It's like he wants to do everything the hard way.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2012)

Face said:


> I retract my previous statement. This chapter was pretty interesting after all. All 5 captain's vs Shiion/Jinie/Ji Gun. Hopefully Shioon's super healing fixes his Ki Center before the fight begins. That's probably wishful thinking though.
> 
> Knowing Shioon this will cause another issue with his Ki Center so that it won't be fully healed.



It would be pretty lame if his ki center had another problem after just as it started to be healed after so long.


----------



## Ender (Oct 6, 2012)

^Agreed. Then it'll start seeming like Bleach where everytime the main guy gets a power-up, he also gets 99 more problems 

Shioon be pimping it out  wait till the other girl joins em


----------



## Wrath (Oct 6, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Protagonist like -forgot his name- deserve to be killed. Fragile point in his life and a volatile situation but that's completely disregarded because he wants to go to school.


Except the implication is that he's actually offering himself up as bait to lure in SUC.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 12, 2012)

What's his name? Chungyang? Or something. Man what an ugly fuck.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't wanted to see fodder get beat so badly since the Boss of CP9 from One Piece.


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

ooh sweet!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



time for a kick-ass battle


----------



## haegar (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nice Jeannie mid-air shots during training
           school demoliting brawl is a go 
           nobody needed that suckface fodder to return, for shame


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Already attacking the school with skulltards? The author isn't wasting any time here


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2012)

looks like things are getting intresting


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

Jinnie's hilarious


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2012)

Dat Jinnie

love how Shi woon just can?t go to school peacefully for once. If it?s not a bully, it?s a criminal organization trying to kill him.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't like Ji-Gun at all.


----------



## haegar (Oct 12, 2012)

gaaaaah, Jinnies makin my day


----------



## Roman (Oct 12, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Dat Jinnie
> 
> love how Shi woon just can?t go to school peacefully for once. If it?s not a bully, it?s a criminal organization trying to kill him.



This time it's both


----------



## Face (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder what other techniques NAD has left for Shi Woon in his cell phone?


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I don't like Ji-Gun at all.



Why not?  I think that he's alright. :byakuya


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What's his name? Chungyang? Or something. Man what an ugly fuck.



This time, instead of an epic point blank punch into the back of his skull, Shi Woon needs to unleash a Chuck Norris-esque spinning Roundhouse in a Hadoken-esque fashion.

My Dreams, Author Make It Come True!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2012)

i would like shwoon to take the 5 masters at once and show them the power of the true student of 9ad. but i think we may get jinnie vs Gothic girl rematch or Gothic girl will fight ji-gun, shiwoon or jinnie  vs boobs (maybe she will end up joining his harem), and the others vs the unseen.


----------



## Face (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope Chang Ho gets taken out for good this time. I don't like the character.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i would like shwoon to take the 5 masters at once and show them the power of the true student of 9ad. but i think we may get jinnie vs Gothic girl rematch or Gothic girl will fight ji-gun, shiwoon or jinnie  vs boobs (maybe she will end up joining his harem), and the others vs the unseen.



Shioon versus all five would be something that Shioon shouldn't be able to handle right now.


----------



## Face (Oct 15, 2012)

heylove said:


> Shioon versus all five would be something that Shioon shouldn't be able to handle right now.



I agree. Shioon would have difficulty just fighting one captain. There is no way he is fighting all 5 by himself. There is Ji Gun, Ha Il, Sera Kang and Jinie who may fight the other captains. Actually I'm thinking that maybe for the last fight it will be Shioon vs S.U.C leader.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 15, 2012)

This manga has the amazing power of leaving me unable to figure out if Saehee is his girlfriend or simply a friend. They don't hang out much, they care for each other though, and they had that camera moment. And every translator ever calls her his "girlfriend" instead of simply friend.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> This manga has the amazing power of leaving me unable to figure out if Saehee is his girlfriend or simply a friend. They don't hang out much, they care for each other though, and they had that camera moment. And every translator ever calls her his "girlfriend" instead of simply friend.



Yeah, the use of girlfriend does confuse things a bit as we never see any real evidence of it.


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2012)

I refuse to believe Saehee is his gf until there is difinitive proof. Until then, Sera Noona should take the title as she's the first one to have kissed him


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2012)

Might be a mistranslation? Because nobody's gonna buy that she's his girlfriend, considering they haven't even SEEN each other in ages and she doesn't make a huge deal out of it.

I have no idea of Korean, but in german for example, the distinction between "girl friend" and "girlfriend" does not exist unless the context implies it. Might be like that.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most of the people using the term "girlfriend" honestly believe that the two of them are a couple. Shioon has denied it in the past but I guess he just gave up correcting people.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2012)

probably the trans are right, more likely since they get along everyone thinks she is her girlfriend, and shi woon just doesn?t give a damn about it.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> Shioon versus all five would be something that Shioon shouldn't be able to handle right now.



probably but who knows if he is fully healed and uses the BOT


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Gabe said:


> probably but who knows if he is fully healed and uses the BOT



I don't think that he is fully healed at the moment but with BOT it might be possible that he could gain a victory.


----------



## Face (Oct 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> I don't think that he is fully healed at the moment but with BOT it might be possible that he could gain a victory.



It would be lame if he starts using BOT everytime he fights. There should be some sort of risk involved in using the technique. We don't want him to use it too often.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Shioon becoming a Berserker when using BOT would be nice.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 19, 2012)

NW 89                           .


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2012)

Pretty awesome of Shioon to plan this trap. 

Also, I wonder if those are the guys that Ji-Gun has been gathering.


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 19, 2012)

Not really, its already apparent that the plan was poorly thought out and a failure.  Shioon underestimated the SUC big time.  They kidnapped his girlfriend and could kill her easily but this is shonen so she will be fine obviously but if he had set this trap up with the help of the elders it could have gone much better with out putting anyone at risk.


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 19, 2012)

4 new people are Shinoon backup I am assuming.  4 new people vs 4 captains.  My guess that is some epic battling.  I feel like Ji-Gun and the other guy are going to be fodder.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2012)

ha-ill vs bruce lee glasses guy, who is one of the S.U.C captains

should be a good fight


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2012)

Both translations look more or less the same to me.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2012)

liked how shwoon set up the trap but i think the kid talking to sahee after ji-gun left after the goth girl will be a SUC member and kidnapped her messing up shwoons plan.


----------



## Hitorio (Oct 21, 2012)

Darth said:


> Both translations look more or less the same to me.



Yeah, I showed both sources to indicate that the essence of the dialogue is pretty concrete.

===

Judging from the masses of important people, this arc may turn out to be one that expands in terms of scope - not unlike Shioon's first escape from the Martial Arts Alliance at school. I'll just not read for like one million years, then ingest the whole arc at once.
...willpower feat incoming.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 26, 2012)

NW 90         .


----------



## Ender (Oct 26, 2012)

Shioon to the rescue  I'd feel bad if Jinnie is sent to save her


----------



## Imagine (Oct 26, 2012)

You know its gonna happen.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

Pretty good chapter, that guy that is fighting Ha IL is stronger than I imagined that he would be.  Hopefully Sae-hee won't be captured.


----------



## haegar (Oct 26, 2012)

that girl with Saehee who is she again? She new?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 26, 2012)

haegar said:


> that girl with Saehee who is she again? She new?


Just one of her random classmates.


----------



## ryz (Oct 26, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Just one of her random classmates.



Nah, she has to be a spy, she was acting shifty the last chapter, and she *suddenly* had cramps the moment Sword boy left the class.


----------



## haegar (Oct 26, 2012)

ryz said:


> Nah, she has to be a spy, she was acting shifty the last chapter, and she *suddenly* had cramps the moment Sword boy left the class.



ya was thinking the same, she keeping Sae-hee in infirmary intentionally. Since SUC is headed there think she be a biatch


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2012)

actually, it seems like she's working with the new group/clan


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome chapter


----------



## Wrath (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that girl is assigned as Sae-Hee's bodyguard. The moment there was trouble she went and took Sae-Hee somewhere new rather than letting her stay exactly where SUC will look for her. If she were SUC there would be no reason to keep up the fa?ade, too, and she could have just knocked Sae-Hee out and kidnapped her.


----------



## haegar (Oct 27, 2012)

^eh guess that makes sense.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 27, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that girl is assigned as Sae-Hee's bodyguard. The moment there was trouble she went and took Sae-Hee somewhere new rather than letting her stay exactly where SUC will look for her. If she were SUC there would be no reason to keep up the fa?ade, too, and she could have just knocked Sae-Hee out and kidnapped her.



Hmmm. First time I saw her I thought she were with the SUC, then I came to think of her as a covert bodyguard. The author is purposefully playing around with our perception of her - but what you said does make sense and would match with my thinking. It can still be the SUC were smarter than we (and Shioon) thought and got the advantage. But this way, their intended path - kidnapping Sahee - would have been averted by careful planning from Shioon and Sera Noona?s side...



Face said:


> I hope Chang Ho gets taken out for good this time. I don't like the character.



Hell yeah, want to see that bastard out of the picture for good as well!!!


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that girl is assigned as Sae-Hee's bodyguard. The moment there was trouble she went and took Sae-Hee somewhere new rather than letting her stay exactly where SUC will look for her. If she were SUC there would be no reason to keep up the fa?ade, too, and she could have just knocked Sae-Hee out and kidnapped her.



My problem with that while being a logical idea, the girl seemed weak in body and spirit, even to the point of being able to convince Sae of this. Either it's the truth or it's all an act. She doesn't appear to be strong enough to hurt Sae, but that's following the idea that she's weak.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2012)

If she is a body guard...Why is it that Shi woon didn?t know they were at the infirmary? Didn?t seem to be part of the plan. To top it she acted after smiling blade was called out I don?t really see the point of that if she is indeed an ally.

Most likely she is part of the SUC, and her role is to keep Saehee in a place to be able to get her in an easier manner.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 27, 2012)

I bet if that nerd murim wasn't there, Jinnie would have rode Shioon to kingdom come.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 2, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I bet if that nerd murim wasn't there, Jinnie would have rode Shioon to kingdom come.



in a perfect world yes, in an even more perfect world he'd nail Saehee and Jinnie at the same time.


----------



## haegar (Nov 2, 2012)

^


----------



## Imagine (Nov 2, 2012)

NW 91                 .


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 2, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I bet if that nerd murim wasn't there, Jinnie would have rode Shioon to kingdom come.



Who said jinnie wouldn't even if the nerd's there?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jesus, S.U.C. have some serious firepower. I am now looking forward to seeing some more of the White Star's techniques.


----------



## David (Nov 2, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> NW 91                 .



I really want to see Goomoonryong vs the 4 famous stars


----------



## haegar (Nov 2, 2012)

that would be 4 falling stars for sure, total waste, 

I'm not lookin forward to Shiwon having to put down that brute yet again :/ Considering there are some new characters on the SUC side being introduced why oh why did he have to return? meh


----------



## Ender (Nov 2, 2012)

Panties


----------



## David (Nov 2, 2012)

haegar said:


> that would be 4 falling stars for sure, total waste,


True, but to see it on panel 



> I'm not lookin forward to Shiwon having to put down that brute yet again :/ Considering there are some new characters on the SUC side being introduced why oh why did he have to return? meh



Author ran out of ideas


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 2, 2012)

Ceria said:


> in a perfect world yes, in an even more perfect world he'd nail Saehee and Jinnie at the same time.



You forgot the 3rd member he needs to get busy with; Sera Kang


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2012)

It makes sense that one of the new stars of Murim would join or work for SUC.  Decent chapter for the most part.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2012)

Have we seen the 4th star?

Also Shioon is possibly fucked. If this dude proves to be too powerful he might just solo everyone.


----------



## Drakor (Nov 2, 2012)

So what's this, 3/4 Supernova shown?

North Black Star Ma Mun-gi
South Red Star Yi Gyu-bum
West White Star Kwon-young

I guess it really is following an A > B > C fashion, apparently fighting styles can only change advantages in subtle ways. We were told Dan and Ha-Ill were right beneath the 4 Supernovas but to think it was *that* much of a gap.


----------



## Psi Factor (Nov 2, 2012)

I want to see Goomoonryong already. How long will part 2 be anyway. Do you guys see an end in sight?


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 2, 2012)

No I think part 2 is going to be way longer than part 1.  My guess is that Shioon will be a force at the end of this part and that is when we will see Goomoonryong.


----------



## Psi Factor (Nov 2, 2012)

^Did the author said anything about a part 3. I vaguely remember something, but that just might be my imagination.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2012)

I heard he did say something about a pt.3.


----------



## Face (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah he did mention it somewhere in an interview. I can't remember where it was.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah he said the Breaker was a 3 parter.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 2, 2012)

Fucking loved the Megadeth tribute on page12.


----------



## ryz (Nov 4, 2012)

wait a minute, what happened to the sick girl?


----------



## haegar (Nov 4, 2012)

ryz said:


> wait a minute, what happened to the sick girl?



I wondered that too, I have no clue


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2012)

She's taking care of the fodder that was in that room.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 4, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Have we seen the 4th star?
> 
> Also Shioon is possibly fucked. If this dude proves to be too powerful he might just solo everyone.


One of the Supernovae works for Sioon and another one is in love with him, so I really don't think it's going to be a problem.

I think that Shioon and co have planned for the eventuality that SUC would know it was a trap and have a counter-trap ready, and the sick girl is part of that. Unless she really was just a sick girl there wouldn't be any other reason for her not to break cover in this chapter.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 4, 2012)

heylove said:


> She's taking care of the fodder that was in that room.



She's doing it by offering something that all teenage boys want, sex


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2012)

Wholly crap that was an interesting twist


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> Wholly crap that was an interesting twist



mind = blown


----------



## yo586 (Nov 9, 2012)

holy wow.  that was spectacular


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2012)

So where the hell is the real one?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 9, 2012)

FUCKKKKKKKK

I wanted a real Shioon/Saehee moment

friend


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So where the hell is the real one?



Still in the infirmary. 

Shinji was cut in the back by Aizen


----------



## Imagine (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn, didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2012)

shioon rage incoming


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 9, 2012)

Is this a second female captain with a whip?


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just read it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If anything happens to the real Saehee back in the infirmary expect EPIC RAGE Shioon to drop by.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 9, 2012)

I knew that sick girl had tits too big for her to be a minor character. I really want him to unleash full rage mode, but most likely Sahee is okay enough. 


Also I love how he knew it wasn't her just from her actions, or maybe "Hey what the hell did her breasts get bigger?"


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2012)

Pastelduck said:


> Is this a second female captain with a whip?



Seems the author has a fetish for whips.


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2012)

well saehee has never been the forward type


----------



## Ceria (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Rage Shioon,

Jinnie handled herself for the most part pretty good dodging the whip, i expect this to be a good battle for her.  

I can't help but wonder how Sera knew the truth.


----------



## Space (Nov 9, 2012)

Ceria said:


> I'm looking forward to Rage Shioon,
> 
> Jinnie handled herself for the most part pretty good dodging the whip, i expect this to be a good battle for her.
> 
> I can't help but wonder how Sera knew the truth.



I think it's as simple as finding the real one in the infirmary, basically what Jinie said.


----------



## haegar (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I like her


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 9, 2012)

I want a real Shioon/Saehee moment.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 9, 2012)

Should i read the first Breaker or go ahead and start reading New Waves?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Should i read the first Breaker or go ahead and start reading New Waves?



Definitely read Breaker. New Waves lacks appearances of most of the awesome characters and mystery for some reason.


----------



## Hitorio (Nov 9, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Should i read the first Breaker or go ahead and start reading New Waves?



Definitely read The Breaker. It's as if The Breaker and New Waves were a single series; the only thing that separates them from one another is the overall antagonistic focus. New Waves is kinda like a second movie.

It's a continuation, so don't expect them to be all that independent of one another.  Besides, you'll wanna go into New Waves knowing what the fuck happened...you'll want those past experiences with Shioon that lead into this tale.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it only me or do the new chapters kinda get more and more boring


----------



## David (Nov 9, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Should i read the first Breaker or go ahead and start reading New Waves?



Read Part 1.  Don't falter.

Or you will miss the pedestal of masculinity and testosterone called Goomoonryong.


----------



## Psi Factor (Nov 9, 2012)

David said:


> Read Part 1.  Don't falter.
> 
> Or *you will miss the pedestal of masculinity and testosterone called Goomoonryong.*



I support this post.


----------



## Hitorio (Nov 9, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Is it only me or do the new chapters kinda get more and more boring



I'm sure I would have felt that way about The Breaker part I if I hadn't read it consecutively. Good thing I did; that final arc was a cool-as-fuck experience. I'm guessing that this one will be grand as well, so I want to experience it in optimal condition...meaning I'm not reading it for weeks/months and I'm letting it build up nicely...for strong consumption.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2012)

i l,ike the new chapter next chapter should be good


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I want a real Shioon/Saehee moment.



I want no Shioon x Saehee moments.


----------



## Drakor (Nov 10, 2012)

David said:


> Read Part 1.  Don't falter.
> 
> Or you will miss the pedestal of masculinity and testosterone called Goomoonryong.


Masculinity and testosterone, its sudden disappearance in New Waves "advancing" art. Every time I think of this I remember how they said honing inner Ki would make the overall appearance of the user better, but now its like a plastic surgery leech and I can only feel it if he's raging, covered in blood or both.

The Breaker:

 with Changho
Fight  against Sochun
Chase  the school

I think the only point in time where the honed inner Ki excuse for art transition took a gigantic turn was toward the end of The Breaker during  which spurred him to prevent  from being killed.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Is it only me or do the new chapters kinda get more and more boring



You. It's not as awesome as part 1 or near it's level but it's doing better than what it was doing. I think it's just a set up for something big. 

This series should also be on sale in America


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

Ch.181


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 15, 2012)

Holy S**( did that just happen!  I didn't see that coming. Shioon is in some major trouble.  I hope he learned another technique.


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

well that guy is down there too  but he's also preoccupied. idk what shioon can do


----------



## Drakor (Nov 15, 2012)

Knew all that jumping Jinie does in combat would get her in a tough predicament, but damn was that unexpected! Gangha-Il probably will be able to save her, seeing as the other Supernova just backed off.


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

where did he back off?


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

That was a bit unexpected.  Shioon will now have to fight, hopefully his ki center will be up to the task.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 16, 2012)

Ch.181

Okay the GF thing has gotta be confirmed by this point. lol


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

I refuse to ever accept such a thing.


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

i wanna hear saehee say it  then it'll be confirmed. until then, it could jinnie's view on it (this is hardly a comedy manwha and its not the situation in which shioon should have a spasm over wording) or its a translation issue.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> I refuse to ever accept such a thing.





-Ender- said:


> i wanna hear saehee say it  then it'll be confirmed. until then, it could jinnie's view on it (this is hardly a comedy manwha and its not the situation in which shioon should have a spasm over wording) or its a translation issue.



He's obviously going with the black haired girl


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 16, 2012)

Any theories about the bone-girl's whip and why it keeps slipping through?


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> He's obviously going with the black haired girl



That's a pairing that I would like.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 16, 2012)

Goomoonryong and Shiion fell off the school roof early in part I.

Never believing what Tyrannos says about releases ever again (aka TWGOK 209 is out)

Jinie shouldn't be in danger?  :WOW


----------



## Roman (Nov 16, 2012)

Original Sin is right. He will be with Sera Noona


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 16, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Goomoonryong and Shiion fell off the school roof early in part I.
> 
> look at her left eye.
> 
> Jinie shouldn't be in danger?  :WOW



Except they seem closer to the building that Jinnie is, and also that was 9AD we don't know if she could do that.

Regardless she'll be saved by one of them.


----------



## haegar (Nov 16, 2012)

bitch throwin ma favorite boobies over the railin :lasers


----------



## Drakor (Nov 16, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> where did he back off?


He did it , when he felt disappointed in Gangha-Il being weaker than Lee Gyubum. We'll know whether or not Gangha-Il saves her depending on if the White Star chooses to interrupt.

It looks more like he came for a clash of skill, so he might allow him to save Jinie to absolve any doubts he had during their fight.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 16, 2012)

So much panties in that chapter


----------



## hadou (Nov 16, 2012)

I feel like the latest chapters have less going in terms of story progression; too slow paced.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

hadou said:


> I feel like the latest chapters have less going in terms of story progression; too slow paced.



Same here but it's to be expected I guess.  Everything is seemingly being positioned for some scenario that the author has in mind, probably to get Shioon alone and having him fight without making it so that the plan Shioon and Sera concocted failed completely.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone else have the feeling that part of Shioon's plan is the misinformation of his broken ki center?  The SUC charged in specifically because of this.  I'm betting they're going to find out it's not all that broken anymore


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2012)

i think sera actually had the dr. lie about his ki center taking a while to fix so he did not fight. so i think next chapter he will be the one to save jinnie.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 16, 2012)

Isn't the chapter missing a few pages... like 2-3?


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Isn't the chapter missing a few pages... like 2-3?



Do you mean the chapter having less pages than usual?  We've been getting less pages for a while I believe.


----------



## Excalibur (Nov 17, 2012)

It was too soon for Jinie to fight this new chick. She was totally outclassed. But there was no chance for anyone else but Shioon to fight.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is the raw version of the chapter:



*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Shioon was in for last week but it just got worse.  Also the guy with the hat is AWESOME!!!


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Jinie got her ass kicked. 

Gangha-Il ended up being rather awesome.  

Anyways, it's time for Shioon to kick some ass.


----------



## haegar (Nov 23, 2012)

some fuck awesome panels in this one ...


----------



## Jotun (Nov 23, 2012)

I really fucking hope there isn't a cop out here because of an incompletely healed ki centre. 

Please D:


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2012)

I find it highly amusing that this whole premise only works in South Korea where law enforcement has no guns. Imagine trying to storm an american school with a bunch of hoodlums. It would be a bloody massacre once the cops arrive.


----------



## haegar (Nov 23, 2012)

u scratched the hat - I'll kill u


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 23, 2012)

I predict Shiwoon to get his ass beat


----------



## Denbob99 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice chapter, always fun when badass's get serious. Now we need Shiwoon to stop being a skinny little bitch and become the Goomoonryong disciple we know he can be


----------



## Ceria (Nov 23, 2012)

Jotun said:


> I really fucking hope there isn't a cop out here because of an incompletely healed ki centre.
> 
> Please D:



It's time for some badassery. not some bitchassery


----------



## Ender (Nov 23, 2012)

time for serious Shioon


----------



## Face (Nov 23, 2012)

I find it funny how he plans to face the S.U.C and then when things get bad he just decides to run away. 

Someone bit off more than he could chew.


----------



## Ender (Nov 23, 2012)

i dont think he was running away but going for Saehee...


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2012)

Face said:


> I find it funny how he plans to face the S.U.C and then when things get bad he just decides to run away.
> 
> Someone bit off more than he could chew.



One can't plan for everything.


----------



## ammarz (Nov 23, 2012)

Face said:


> I find it funny how he plans to face the S.U.C and then when things get bad he just decides to run away.
> 
> Someone bit off more than he could chew.



I think it is more to do with protecting his Ki centre. After all his suffering, he finally has a shot at regaining his full strength and he doesn't want to jeopardize that.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm kind of expecting all those skeleton guys to fall down in the opening panel next chapter and see one of Shioon's allies behind them.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 23, 2012)

> I think it is more to do with protecting his Ki centre. After all his suffering, he finally has a shot at regaining his full strength and he doesn't want to jeopardize that.



There's that not to mention the fact he has to look out for Saehee as well as the rest of the other schools students.

Now with the way the chapter ends it could go one of two ways, Shioon either gets the crap beaten out of him by the dumbass bully..again rages when he threatens Saehee and proceeds to curb stomp his and the other skullies asses regardless of his fragile ki-center.

Or makes a tactical retreat (to god knows where seeing as how they're on the roof) till his help arrives while proceeding to get his ass beat..as usual 

..sadly either way Shioon will get beat for awhile before he pulls off anything remotely badass again. Completely understandable, but still sucks to see.


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2012)

Fate115 said:


> There's that not to mention the fact he has to look out for Saehee as well as the rest of the other schools students.
> 
> Now with the way the chapter ends it could go one of two ways, Shioon either gets the crap beaten out of him by the dumbass bully..again rages when he threatens Saehee and proceeds to curb stomp his and the other skullies asses regardless of his fragile ki-center.
> 
> ...



Third option:  Shioon surprises everyone and kicks ass.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Third option: Shioon surprises everyone and kicks ass.



The secret third option I pray for in the next chapters to come.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 23, 2012)

Shioon's been training with his ki center, if I recall. Taking out some goons shouldn't break the the bank.

I have to say the author is great at making Shioon look like a bitch. That face at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 29, 2012)

Raw: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, those new allies were just fodder in the worst way.  What the hell did he eat to make him that strong anyways?  Shioon needs to grow a pair and kick his arse.


----------



## tom (Nov 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm predicting bully's hand exploded at the end, instead of damaging shioon. After all, you can't just eat that pill and get stronger, you need people to help you control it.


----------



## haegar (Nov 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno, either way, powering up this utter NUISSANCE is the last thing this story needed - so many much better villains around than him :/ crap chapter for that fact alone ... *sulks*


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 30, 2012)

chap is out


----------



## Imagine (Nov 30, 2012)

tom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm predicting bully's hand exploded at the end, instead of damaging shioon. After all, you can't just eat that pill and get stronger, you need people to help you control it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't say I'd feel sorry for him.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 30, 2012)

Hopefully, I'm tired of seeing him.


----------



## Ender (Nov 30, 2012)

chap is out


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2012)

That bully...I really wish that he is taken out of the story soon.


----------



## Ender (Nov 30, 2012)

don't worry, he'll die soon. not everyone can handle that pill and from the looks of it, he hasn't even been trained properly. seems like he can use that same punch as shioon used b4...


----------



## Imagine (Nov 30, 2012)

Implying Shioon won't do something to save him?


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2012)

Eh, I'm expecting for him to somehow end up surviving.  Anyways, I really wonder how Shioon will get out of this mess by himself.  Leaning towards the Sunwoo clan coming in force but we'll see how things go from here.


----------



## Ender (Nov 30, 2012)

hell no. let the fucker die already. even if he tried, shioon wont be able to do anything. the guy has other priorities at the moment. no-tooth isn't one of em.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 30, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Eh, I'm expecting for him to somehow end up surviving.  Anyways, I really wonder how Shioon will get out of this mess by himself.  Leaning towards the Sunwoo clan coming in force but we'll see how things go from here.


That's a high possibility. 


-Ender- said:


> hell no. let the fucker die already. even if he tried, shioon wont be able to do anything. the guy has other priorities at the moment. no-tooth isn't one of em.


You know its gonna happen Ender-san. No-tooth is a person too.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm expecting Elder Kwon to show up.  There's too many strong people here for just Shioon and those already shown.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though he'll likely die as a result


----------



## haegar (Nov 30, 2012)

I want mad tiger. he a funny guy and kwon already had his moment of moping the floor with suc pawns.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 30, 2012)

That is crazy that the #1 captain is someone stronger than Kwon-Young.  Maybe there is 2 supernovas in SUC.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 30, 2012)

Fuck, changho also got those might balls of magic. 

Somehow, i've got the feeling that changho would either get TnJ'ed or would be shioon's rival.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Somehow, i've got the feeling that changho would either get TnJ'ed or would be shioon's rival.



I don't want him to be Shioon's rival.


----------



## Ender (Nov 30, 2012)

hes such a shitty rival. he's not even rival material. rivals can lose gracefully. this guy is just a sore ass loser.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2012)

I want the really badass but unlikely option that Shioon just tanks it and goes "Is that what _he_ gave you? Really is that all? [speech about 9AD]" Then kicks his ass. He fights whip girl he starts winning then the new guy shows up.

Also if Elder Kwon shows up he's unlikely to die, from what we know the leader of SUC is still the strongest and the Captain should be number 2. And Kwon is definitely above the leader.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 30, 2012)

I always saw that gay character as Shiwoon's rival. This mindless thug is going to end up in a hospital bed wrecked for life.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 30, 2012)

Man, Changho is fucking weak. All of that and he still can't do shit to Shiwoon, it's obvious that last attack is about to be countered. He barely did anything at all. Lol. Shiwoon hasn't even fully recovered yet.


----------



## Kasai (Nov 30, 2012)

Impressions I took away from this chapter:

1. Given that the remaining Illwallsindan that didn't go to Sosul is beyond priceless, the pill that Changho took was probably a fake. Potent but not _that_ potent.
2. Shiwoon will probably have resorted to Cool Guy's tactic for dealing with strikes of this caliber.
3. The SUC seems to have a motherfuckin' Ryu as their #1 captain. :rofl


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2012)

I just want the bully to die


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 30, 2012)

i wish 9 arts would just come and own somebody for just 1 chapter. that'd be epic


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah the lack of Goomoonryong is hurting New Waves quite badly.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd deeply enjoy it if he showed up at the research centre just as his waifu was zombified. Then for him to kill her and everyone else in the centre. That would be entertainment.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 30, 2012)

i miss the days when 9 arts would fodderize top tiers like they were insects


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 30, 2012)

I hope Shiwoon vs. Ryu is gonna happen and be an epic fight, maybe that's where he fully awakens his abilities again and needs it all to take him on. 

Then after the fight, once he's drained, 9AD shows up and says some shit to him that leaves him shocked, and the story moves forward.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 30, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Also if Elder Kwon shows up he's unlikely to die, from what we know the leader of SUC is still the strongest and the Captain should be number 2. And Kwon is definitely above the leader.



Well he might not be defeated as much as self-sacrificed, kinda like the previous clan head did for him.

I think his death would give some much needed development for the series.  Sunwoo clan would mourn, Jenni would blame Shiwoon, a singular antagonist for the series besides the generalized SUC organization...

Edit: Also do we know the order of the 5 captains yet?  Where does cool guy land?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2012)

so ryu is in this manga funny. but i think shwoon dodged the attack at the end that is why there is a ! on blondie. and started using his ki


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2012)

BOT again?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> BOT again?



i actually think he did not really use the BOT last time he was just juiced up on the thing alien doc did to him to purify his ki. i hope he uses the uncontrollable BOT 9ad used at the end of part one


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 7, 2012)

RAW: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Somebody better help Shioon out.  He is in some serious trouble!!


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shioon didn't do too bad here but now he's in a world of trouble.


----------



## tom (Dec 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



meh, he's not even a blackbelt.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

tom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> meh, he's not even a blackbelt.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think that they go with that here.


----------



## Ender (Dec 7, 2012)

chapter 7


LOL Shioon owning them noobs


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

Shioon did well, glad to see that his skill is improving. 

The new guy seems decent enough.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 7, 2012)

Where are the elders when you need them?


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 7, 2012)

Chang Ho dies next chapter.  Am calling it right now.  He's going to mouth off to bald Ryu about being the one to fight Shioon and he's gonna get destroyed.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok. Changho needs to die already.


----------



## Ender (Dec 7, 2012)

noobs will stay noobs


----------



## Space (Dec 7, 2012)

If it's just one on one, Shiwoon should have a chance. But I doubt it's going to be that easy


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm glad Shioon isn't completely helpless here. Although with the new guy here, he's probably going to need some.


----------



## haegar (Dec 7, 2012)

Irishwonder said:


> Chang Ho dies next chapter.  Am calling it right now.  He's going to mouth off to bald Ryu about being the one to fight Shioon and he's gonna get destroyed.



prays this be true. I dont usually pray. but for this I shall 

eh nice chap. new dude looks indeed legit.  time for an elder to step in or Shiwoon to damage his body and risk his recovery in glorious ways


----------



## Jotun (Dec 7, 2012)

That foot technique was pretty fucking slick. I actually think it would be ok if instead of trying to fight, Shioon just does a crazy juke. Or they go one on one. Really excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2012)

Shiwoon is not going to stand a chance against Ryu without ki, and even with ki, he would be the one getting raped.  Shiwoon will need help.

Simply because Ryu is above the Western White Star, who matches the Sunwoo's hat guy, and the Stars and hat guy are not to be fucked with.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 7, 2012)

Cue in Shioon's previous bodyguard returning from his training.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 7, 2012)

Shioon was great this time around, fancy footwork and discarding these skulls like the fodder they are. 

Chang's gotta die. 

I can't help but wonder what role Nad has in all this, is he really sanctioning his disciple's death or are these kids acting on their own?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 7, 2012)

He clearly has no idea about Shiwoon.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm glad Shiwoon dispatched the noobs the way how they should be dispatched.

Mah boy showing dat growth, mm.


----------



## Roman (Dec 7, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought this new captain's voice is the same as ?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2012)

good chapter i think shwoon will be forced to use his ki center and it seems boobs is impress with shwoon she will join his harem soon.


----------



## Space (Dec 7, 2012)

I predict that Shiwoon will be able to hold his own against this Dok Hengrang Ryu dude, but falls short in the end and gets injured fairly bad. He decides not to use his ki and survive until reinforcements come. But just before reinforcements arrive, he is forced to use his ki and counter attacks Ryu pretty badly. Then, when Haru boobs girl decides to finish the job, the elder joins the fight.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 7, 2012)

i sense black origin threshold incoming


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

Di@BoLik said:


> Cue in Shioon's previous bodyguard returning from his training.



It could work I suppose.  Sera might arrive as well. 



Gabe said:


> good chapter i think shwoon will be forced to use his ki center and it seems boobs is impress with shwoon she will join his harem soon.



I won't be annoyed with such a thing.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 7, 2012)

WTB Breaker anime


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 7, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> WTB Breaker anime



Hell yes! It would e a kick ass series


----------



## Higawa (Dec 7, 2012)

We had one Panel of 9arts! its getting better


----------



## Arakasi (Dec 7, 2012)

Shiwoon continues to impress... treating fodder like fodder and getting  the bitches wet. 

Ryu looks like he's gonna bring the pain, maybe Shiwoon will have to resort to BOT in the end. I just hope he doesn't harm his chi center... Shiwoon needs to get right after all the Bull shit he's been through.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 7, 2012)

Di@BoLik said:


> Cue in Shioon's previous bodyguard returning from his training.



 Who? 





..........


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

Irishwonder said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gyu-Bum was his bodyguard.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 8, 2012)

Higawa said:


> We had one Panel of 9arts! its getting better



Pretty much every time Shioon has a flashback of 9AD, he proceeds to kick ass.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 8, 2012)

So that lightning-step attack thing was a non-ki attack right?...or at least Shiwoon performed an orginally ki-based attack without ki?

If so, non-ki attacks can be pretty awesome too, it would seem.


Also, that new captain looks boss


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 8, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> So that lightning-step attack thing was a non-ki attack right?...or at least Shiwoon performed an orginally ki-based attack without ki?
> 
> If so, non-ki attacks can be pretty awesome too, it would seem.
> 
> ...



Tbh, I don?t really know how this works as well, wasn't it impossible to use martial arts without Ki? (well, at least that type of MA ). I guess Shiwoon either can do without, or is at least using some remnants or something...(forgot about the whole Ki logic, so excuse me...).

He looks pretty scared of No1, guess he feels what he has to deal with. Hope he gets his shit together and does something against the guy till reinforcements arrived. His new tech was cool and his knowledge is getting better by the day...can?t wait for him to be able to use his Ki center fully again!!!


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 8, 2012)

> He looks pretty scared of No1, guess he feels what he has to deal with. Hope he gets his shit together and does something against the guy till reinforcements arrived. *His new tech was cool and his knowledge is getting better by the day...can?t wait for him to be able to use his Ki center fully again!!!*



You and me both. I've been waiting since he was told that his ki center could be repaired by the doc (The one with Shiho's body) and have been waiting anxiously for that moment. But when it happens oh man..


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 12, 2012)

Who will save Shiion's defenseless ass this week?  

Someone female gendered to further emasculate our hero.


----------



## Hitorio (Dec 12, 2012)

Fate115 said:


> You and me both. I've been waiting since he was told that his ki center could be repaired by the doc (The one with Shiho's body) and have been waiting anxiously for that moment. But when it happens oh man..



When it happens, that friend will have compressed all his knowledge, skills, and experiences into a ki-circulating machine that can actually obey his ridiculous commands without having to be on the edge of death.

The third part of this trilogy - the new dragon.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anybody know if there will be a chapter this week?


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2012)

There should be a chapter this week since I've seen no mention of a break in the blog or in the chapter.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2012)

The latest chapters have been awesome.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2012)

Pastelduck said:


> Does anybody know if there will be a chapter this week?



Delayed 1 day:



> Breaker will be delayed one day
> 12/14/2012 Views 3191
> Hello, cartoons in the world.
> 
> ...



Berserk Ougon Jidaihen II: Doldrey Kouryaku


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah, no fuck you.



















































jk, maybe


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 14, 2012)

RAW: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't get it to work!!!


----------



## kruchy (Dec 14, 2012)

Scan is out:
Chapter 68


----------



## Ceria (Dec 14, 2012)

Not bad, though i don't like shioon being concerned about that jerk. the well being of that douche-bag should be the least of his concern right now.


----------



## Ender (Dec 14, 2012)

knew this was comin  no way he learned to properly channel all that ki


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2012)

Chango-ho should die. 

Anyways, it'll be interesting to see how the situation develops from here.


----------



## Ender (Dec 14, 2012)

SOLARIS  I SUPPORT UR SET 

and I know


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 14, 2012)

Good chapter.  The question is though where the *&@! is the Sunwoo Clan?


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> SOLARIS  I SUPPORT UR SET







Pastelduck said:


> Good chapter.  The question is though where the *&@! is the Sunwoo Clan?



Trying to get to the school apparently but facing difficulties in getting there due to the roads being blocked.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 14, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Trying to get to the school apparently but facing difficulties in getting there due to the roads being blocked.



Yes your right.  So did SUC block all the roads?  Cause its really convenient plot wise if they didn't.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2012)

Pastelduck said:


> Yes your right.  So did SUC block all the roads?  Cause its really convenient plot wise if they didn't.



I don't know about all the roads but the quickest roads leading to the school probably were blocked.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2012)

good chapter i think the captain is interested in shiwoon so he wont want him to fight till his center is totally fixed. so it seems the site of the raws was blocked and some countries can not see it


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 14, 2012)

Shioon being that concerned for Chang-ho was kind of dumb to see. Author needs to lay back on Shioon having so much empathy. Fuck Chang-ho. Maybe the bald guy will one shot him to put him out of his misery.

Anyway, I really want to see full power Shioon vs. Bald Ryuu.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice chapter, though I didn?t expect Shioon to be this concerned about Chang ho i mean, he almost killed him with one hit in the first season.

Also seems like tha boy is pissed off, will he kick some more ass?

And someone else felt this chapter like seriously short!?


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 14, 2012)

^It's all of the wasted panels..


----------



## zapman (Dec 14, 2012)

nice shioon looks srs again.

wonder if the elders of the sunwoo clan will show up soon.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't say I feel sorry for Changho. 


Justice.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, I got the impression he hit him just to stop him from killing himself. That?s why he was so concerned for his health afterwards...
And I agree with you guys, he should stop caring for people who are bent on killing him and his friends -.-"

Seems like we got our classical "killing intent induced coma" at last  Hope Shioon learns it as well ^^


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 15, 2012)

those suc grunts are going to get owned by shioon


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 15, 2012)

The SUC grunts are really fucking stupid. Like, unimaginable levels of stupid.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 15, 2012)

Shioon dispatching fodders how they should be. You go son!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 15, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> The SUC grunts are really fucking stupid. Like, unimaginable levels of stupid.



Yeah lol, it?s not like he owned a bunch of them with one attack previously...


----------



## Hitorio (Dec 15, 2012)

It's somewhat profound to think of how Chang-Ho blindly worships the image of the legendary Goomoonryong - and how, in the Breaker, he was in such close proximity to him and regarded him with the most scant level of respect without knowing of his enormity.

That transition.
Then again, there are many transitions like that in The Breaker - often called "character development."

Also another little thought-food for me: the Sunwoo Trio's first appearance - the most thoughtful of which is Jinie. 

*Spoiler*: _Flashback, baby_ 





Enjoy that.





=========

Chang-Ho can go eat a fresh dick. Or die.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 15, 2012)

yu guys think Shioon will fight bald Ryu next? He was already analyzing the technique he was using. It would be nice fr hi to finally beat someone of worth in true martial art fashion after 200 chapters of grinding.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 15, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> yu guys think Shioon will fight bald Ryu next? He was already analyzing the technique he was using. It would be nice fr hi to finally beat someone of worth in true martial art fashion after 200 chapters of grinding.



I honestly don?t think he?s on his level yet. At least not without a healed Ki center. I mean that dude stared him into submission, more or less.


----------



## Arakasi (Dec 15, 2012)

Shioon needs to stop being such a dumbass, there is absolutely no need to empathize so deeply with Changho. He has _much_ bigger fish to fry.


----------



## David (Dec 16, 2012)

Sympathizing with the guy who tried to rape his girlfriend and would likely do it if he had another chance?

What the hell, man?


----------



## Space (Dec 16, 2012)

It's called apathy, because shiwoon doesn't care in the slightest what his opponent's intentions are or not. He just helps anyone, literally anyone, and that's a really big fail in real life. It resembles nativity, but it's so such worse than that. Some things are better left to their own fate.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 18, 2012)

Finally see some progress in Shioon's development in the last few chapters. 
The Breaker - Shioon is a ki reservoir and just throws that shit around
Breaker New wave - Shioon has no/limited ki and uses it efficiently
Breaker third part - Shioon becomes mega-Shioon.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2012)

out but i cant not see it it seems for the sencod week the account was blocked. can anyone see it?


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2012)

Gabe said:


> out but i cant not see it it seems for the sencod week the account was blocked. can anyone see it?



I can't see it either.  :/


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 21, 2012)

Its horrible!!!


----------



## Jotun (Dec 21, 2012)

Link removed

Found this link over at mangahelpers. Weak how they started blocking views, but oh well.


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wasn't expecting Ji-Gun to be the one to rescue Shioon but it works and its good to see that the Sun-Woo clan has arrived.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryu is earning his nickname :3


----------



## Ender (Dec 21, 2012)

Link removed

hope he doesn't do anything stupid....


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a fool's hope to have.


----------



## Ender (Dec 21, 2012)

i know...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 21, 2012)

Shioon next chapter:

"Finally. I can finally use my maximum ki now. You're all dead."


----------



## Ceria (Dec 21, 2012)

Stupid things incoming. 

I wish these chapters wouldn't fly by so fast.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2012)

he is about to use his ki at full force


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2012)

Get ready fort the surrender flag.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2012)

He won't surrender he knows that surrendering would make everyone's sacrifice pointless. What he'll do is knock-out Ji-gun, and then he'll jump of the building with some railing, and imitate what 9AD did and punch the railing to slow the fall.


----------



## Starburst~ (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm worried, his brilliant idea might be to surrender himself to nappa.


----------



## Space (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Yeah, it certainly feels like he will surrender himself, but he can't be that stupid right?


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 21, 2012)

lol @ Ryu's hadoken not being a finishing move.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 21, 2012)

It's funny how surrendering was what was on everyone's mind (including my own). I hope that isn't the case and that he either decides to let loose with whatever he's got or like previously stated make a run for it.


----------



## haegar (Dec 21, 2012)

he so is gonna do something uterly stupid


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2012)

he cant surrender himself they want his dead so he would get killed on the spot


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Wouldn't be surprised if Shioon makes some sort of deal for surrender with the captains so they don't have to fight Elder-Jun.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 21, 2012)

They don't want him, they want his head. Surrender would be pointless and SUC/Shioon know it. Just a massive inconvenience to try and move him.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he's either going to fight or run away. there's no point in surrendering


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm at chapter 30 and hot damn, how this manwha has fallen. After his ki-center broke it's like he forgot every single thing he was taught. Not to mention all the stupid things that are happening, the S.U.C. for example, how can Shi-Woon have any doubt about them being fake or real.


----------



## dream (Dec 22, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Not to mention all the stupid things that are happening, the S.U.C. for example, how can Shi-Woon have any doubt about them being fake or real.



To be fair, it isn't as if Shioon knows much about Murim.  For all he knows SUC could be real disciples of NAD.


----------



## Impact (Dec 22, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> I'm at chapter 30 and hot damn, how this manwha has fallen. After his ki-center broke it's like he forgot every single thing he was taught. Not to mention all the stupid things that are happening, the S.U.C. for example, how can Shi-Woon have any doubt about them being fake or real.



Hm I thought the same at first but once you get a little farther in it'll get better that what happen to me.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 22, 2012)

The latest 40-50 chapters have been packed full of action.


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2012)

Re-reading the series and I have found out why I find the first part superior. It's because more than half of the chapters were the final battle. Also, most of the art is superior but I think that's because it was a more serious arc.


----------



## kruchy (Dec 28, 2012)

New chapter is up:


Can't read it though:/

EDIT
Solution from revennge from mangahelpers forum


> or if you are blocked
> -> type BREAKER2 in search-> press on it -> choose newest chapter!



At least Shoion did not give himself up


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, Shioon shouldn't plan anymore operations.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Dec 28, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> . Also, most of the art is superior but I think that's because it was a more serious arc.



The art was better because we had to wait 2 damm weeks to get a chapter.
While the art is better it was a pain in the ... to wait so long. 
I wouldn't mind now to wait once in awhile 2 weeks so we get part1 chapters quality when it matters.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 28, 2012)

Heh, surprisingly this isn't the first time Shioon jumped his school's roof.

Symbolism?


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2012)

eh. carbombs. those guys are so low. law of shounen dictates this lack of style will cost them badguys dearly in the end. since mad tiger is around I fully expect a display as badass as elder kwon. 

crosses fingers for ensuing epicness


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 28, 2012)

Cover page is awesome, next chapter will have some serious ass kicking.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2012)

haegar said:


> eh. carbombs. those guys are so low. law of shounen dictates this lack of style will cost them badguys dearly in the end.



Before the bombs exploded, I wondered why nobody simply used guns, but then I thought it was because they follow some kinds of martial arts code regardless of which side they're on.

But fuck, bombs. Might as well headshot the elders and be done with it.

(Guns are hard to get in that country but they're operating outside the law anyway so that's not an argument)


----------



## Ceria (Dec 28, 2012)

Damn... 

 car bombs? are they so weak they have to resort to terrorist acts? 

punk ass bitches.


----------



## Space (Dec 28, 2012)

I didn't mind the carbombs, it fits the no honor code style of the SUC. If they are willing to use the lives of normal people as upgraded fodder, they will resort to anything.

True villains make their own rules.


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2012)

no way will madtiger be killed before getting mad at least once or I shall seriously take issue with dissapointing expactations


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 28, 2012)

This is Shioon after the bombing. Looks pissed. Those fuckers should brace themselves...


----------



## Jotun (Dec 28, 2012)

So are we thinking the Elder sacrificed himself to cover Shioon from the bombs?

If that's so I think we are about to see some epic shit go down. I really like that elder though D:

All those Sunwoo Clan underlings died too, dayum. Is the author taking a break next week?


----------



## Ender (Dec 28, 2012)

shit getting serious son


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2012)

oke, that gif sucks - but in lack of a better one...

gonna seem like elder died. shioon gonna go kinda mad. then elder gonna gloriously emerge form the carwreck and show shion what it means to go mad


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2012)

Well shit, now this was a bit unexpected.  Hopefully nothing bad happened to the Elder.


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> This is Shioon after the bombing. Looks pissed. Those fuckers should brace themselves...



He can't do anything. Unless he wants to never do martial arts again,he can't do anything.


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 28, 2012)

That was crazy what just happened.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2012)

Good chapter!

Talk about ending the year on a high note.


----------



## Arakasi (Dec 28, 2012)

I am extremely happy that Shioon didn't turn himself in, this chapter was amazing.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 29, 2012)

There had better be some Mad Tigering coming up, since Shioon must be at his limit after that Inner Energy Strike.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 29, 2012)

Author had to gimp Mad Tiger before his battle else it would be rape.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 29, 2012)

Di@BoLik said:


> Author had to gimp Mad Tiger before his battle else it would be rape.


Well apparently just threatening to kill the Clan Head isn't enough to really get him mad. Blowing him up sounds like a good start.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2012)

Arakasi said:


> I am extremely happy that Shioon didn't turn himself in, this chapter was amazing.



But at what cost man! At what cost!


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> But at what cost man! At what cost!



Elder Tiger's death.


----------



## Arakasi (Dec 30, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> But at what cost man! At what cost!



The way these bitches roll, he would of surrendered and they still would blown the clan to hell. At least this way Shioon is still capable of doing something, BOT could be incoming. Or Mad Tiger could still kick some ass.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 30, 2012)

Shioon isn't doing anything or his ki center won't work this time, for real.

That's why the author put so many strong allies into the scene this time, it's not like the last when all he had was 2 goons and that doctor guy.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2012)

i think the elder will shield shwoon from the explosion and get seriously injured or killed and shiwoon will go nuts. and since his ki center is the process of getting healed he will be able to enter the true BOT like 9ad did in the end of the first part. but i think this will end up being beneficial to him that it will cause his regeneration to go crazy somehow and his ki center will get fixed instead of being permanently destroyed or something. bald ryu said he wanted to see shiwoon use the full extent of his ki and i think that was a hint that he will end up seeing it. he will probably be surprised and will end up being like cool guy that will be impressed with shiwoon.


----------



## Face (Dec 30, 2012)

Considering how fast Shioon usually recovers it is possible that his Ki Centre is already fully healed. Shioon often exceeds peoples expectations. It wouldn't surprise me at all if that doctor was wrong about how long it would take him to recover.

Elder Jang has obviously protected him from the blast. He won't be able to protect Shioon anymore. He is on his own. Only thing left to do is fight.


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not fully healed. I think it would be terrible writing if it was. The setting is already a perfect problem for him.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 31, 2012)

Jah, it wouldn't be fully healed. Shioon calculated using a minimum amount of ki, probably expecting that inner ki strike to be his last.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah, forgot that he has to restrain himself so that his ki center can heal...so then, what next? Elder Tiger? He's either dead or near death. Any of the other Elders arriving? The Southern Star (is it the right direction? )? Or a miraculous healing of his ki center and a rampage?


----------



## haegar (Dec 31, 2012)

why ya people all think Madtiger is out of things? Shioon might just as well look as pissed as he does cause a whole bunch of his clansmen got blown up, doesn't have to be Elder...

I refuse to believe that guy goes out without ripping suc ass epically at least once. period.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 31, 2012)

He probably will.

Seriously, does anyone else want to see these SUC warlords get the slobber knocked out of them.

The only one who has come close to it is make up girl, and I actually felt sorry for her because it looked liked she had gone through tremendous abuse to get her skills. But this shape shifting girl looks to be just a bitch.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 31, 2012)

The make up girl killed the homeless cat in cold blood. Fuck her.

Hope her head gets punched off.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 4, 2013)

Is there a breaker new waves chapter this week?


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, the raw is already out.


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2013)

am I the only one for whom no pages on the raw are loading?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 4, 2013)

Certain countries got blocked.


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2013)

eh way to go now I gotta look at raws at shitty places XD

morons should pay a translator and host it for international audiences, there's  quite a few manhwa on daum that people would pay to read :/


*Spoiler*: __ 



 anyways, seen chap elsewhere don't like much. so far SUC is pretty much raping SunWoo :/ hope the elder just passed out... this sucks.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

Could you provide a link to where you read it?


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2013)

my bad, of course
when they charged at him!?


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A part of me hopes that Elder Tiger dies right here, would be an excellent motivation for Shioon to go berserk.


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 for me would be totally sufficient if some of the Sunwoo lowers got killed in the bombing or will get killed by the SUC blending in as students next chap for Shioon to go a bit crazy...I mean, he's clanhead and this was his plan due to his wish to go to school and his believe he can outsmart SUC and he got people hurt and killed since that failed, it doesn't have to be Madtiger for him to feel responsible and get positively angry aka BOT 

I rly rly like those two elders we got to know better so far, can't have them die yet


----------



## zapman (Jan 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



inc berserk


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



... My body is ready, bring on the berserk...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I long for the day shioon will give these SUC muthafuckers an ass whooping of a lifetime. Hopefully my thirst for this will be satisfied in the next few chapters.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 4, 2013)

That deserved a two page spread.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 4, 2013)

Noooo elder Jun!
That was like, edward newgate-tier.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Noooo elder Jun!
> That was like, edward newgate-tier.



I wouldn't compare him to the Allmighty Whitebeard, but damn, so epic 
I swear, if the captains who are there won't get pulverized....


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He can't do anything. Unless he wants to never do martial arts again,he can't do anything.



Not necessarily, Shioon has utilized martial arts with a broken Ki center before. The Black Heaven & Earth technique and given the situation he could easily pull it out and go beast mode.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Jan 4, 2013)

It seems like the whole plan of SUC is for the Sunwoo to take the blame for this incident and just blend in with the school kids, with all the grunts taking off their outfits and wearing school uniforms. My guess is that the Elder will die and Shioon will feel guilty about it because this was originally his idea.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2013)

Ewing4686 said:


> It seems like the whole plan of SUC is for the Sunwoo to take the blame for this incident and just blend in with the school kids, with all the grunts taking off their outfits and wearing school uniforms. My guess is that the Elder will die and Shioon will feel guilty about it because this was originally his idea.



It's not about taking the blame, it's about covering things up. They have to do it, in order to keep the Murim a secret.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

In hindsight, this plan of Shioon and Sera's making wasn't the smartest idea.  They couldn't accurately predict everything that SUC which is no real surprise and I'm loving how Sera and Shioon's plan is taking a beating. :33


----------



## OS (Jan 4, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Not necessarily, Shioon has utilized martial arts with a broken Ki center before. The Black Heaven & Earth technique and given the situation he could easily pull it out and go beast mode.



Except that was before a professional doctor that doesn't want him dead says that if he over exerts himself he can break it forever.


----------



## OS (Jan 4, 2013)

zapman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> inc berserk





Moglay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ... My body is ready, bring on the berserk...





Dark Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I long for the day shioon will give these SUC muthafuckers an ass whooping of a lifetime. Hopefully my thirst for this will be satisfied in the next few chapters.


Lol, that's not going to happen. I think this serves to remind him that he has to take lives to save them.


ZenithXAbyss said:


> Noooo elder Jun!
> That was like, edward newgate-tier.



Nope. WB did more damage and took more damage. Though it is still sad to see the lively one of the elders go out that way.


----------



## hadou (Jan 4, 2013)

100 chapters and the story has not progressed. They're milking the series for all it's worth.


----------



## OS (Jan 4, 2013)

>hasn't not

dat grammar.

Though I agree it's quite slow. But iirc there is 3 parts and this one is supposed to be the longest.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 4, 2013)

SUC's days are numbered.


----------



## Face (Jan 4, 2013)

BOT was useable before because his Ki Center was already broken. So there was no more damage he could do to it than what has already been done. 

Now that it is being repaired he could undo all the hard work they put into fixing it. So it is no longer an option for Shioon to use BOT. Atleast not until it is fully healed.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 4, 2013)

Reading The Breaker is like looking at the individual frames of an animation. Each chapter is short, so it feels like there's no progression, but if you actually stand back and look properly you'll see there's actually been quite a lot.


----------



## hadou (Jan 4, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Reading The Breaker is like looking at the individual frames of an animation. Each chapter is short, so it feels like there's no progression, but if you actually stand back and look properly you'll see there's actually been quite a lot.



20% of something is better than 100% of nothing. Shiion's ki center is still broken; it's been that way for 100 chapters. So yeah, no progress.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 4, 2013)

hadou said:


> 20% of something is better than 100% of nothing. Shiion's ki center is still broken; it's been that way for 100 chapters. So yeah, no progress.


Man, Naruto still isn't Hokage and Luffy still isn't Pirate King. Guess there's been no progress in those mangas either.

You can't measure an entire series by one small element. Well, you can, but it's idiotic.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 4, 2013)

The old man Elder's gonna go on a rampage and start wrecking anyone he thinks is SUC


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Except that was before a professional doctor that doesn't want him dead says that if he over exerts himself he can break it forever.



That doctor also doesn't understand how the Black Heaven & Earth technique works, he based his analysis on the basis that Shioon was receiving ki from his ki center when he was not.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> The old man Elder's gonna go on a rampage and start wrecking anyone he thinks is SUC



Probably.  

Anyways, I'm hoping for either a _Dokhengrang vs Gyu-Bum_ fight or a _Dokhengrang vs Shioon_ (with a fully revived ki center) fight. :33


----------



## Wrath (Jan 4, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> That doctor also doesn't understand how the Black Heaven & Earth technique works, he based his analysis on the basis that Shioon was receiving ki from his ki center when he was not.


Well he did examine Shioon over a longer period of time than just in that van, so I imagine he has a better idea of what's going on than you might think.

But still, I expect that when Nine Arts Dragon actually reappears properly he'll reveal that he destroyed Shioon's ki centre knowing that use of the Black Origin Threshold might restore it.


----------



## hadou (Jan 4, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Man, Naruto still isn't Hokage and Luffy still isn't Pirate King. Guess there's been no progress in those mangas either.
> 
> You can't measure an entire series by one small element. Well, you can, but it's idiotic.



Naruto is a prime example of milking a series for what it is worth. Naruto should have ended ages ago. 

The main issue at the end of the first part of The Breaker was the fact that Shiion's ki center was shattered. The second part began with that premise, and there has been no progress. All we have gotten is a couple of SUC captains, some cliche Shiion moves that come from a cellphone manual NAD left him. So yeah, no progress.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 4, 2013)

Elder Juuunnn


----------



## Gabe (Jan 4, 2013)

like the chapter good set up chapter. next chapter it will be revealed the elder died and shiwoon will go crazy i expect him to use the BOT one of the following chapters. also i bet the doctor did not not into account shiwoons wolverine like healing factor and his ki would not take 2 months or whatever and instead he will have it fixed already.


----------



## Face (Jan 4, 2013)

Some people are saying he will use BOT and Pheonix Cry. I think it is a little early for him to be using that technique. 

Hopefully when he does get it, he will have learned how to use it in battle.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any good stocks for this from either parts? It's hard to find some


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 7, 2013)

Shioon is going to guilt trip himself to hell over this. He endangered his entire school and Elder Jeon looks like he's close to dying. And it looks like the Sunwoo clan is going to become a target of the government too after this event. They already put his mom in a hospital.

I don't know what else they can do to the kid. The only thing he can do now is practice martial arts properly to become a strong leader. The only way I see that happening is if the Sunwoo clan goes into hiding and we get some sort of timeskip.

Overall meeting 9AD has turned out to be nothing but a curse. 

I think this manga might have a very bittersweet ending.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2013)

I could care less how it ends as long as we get some nice fights along with fanservice. Veritas broke my heart D:


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I could care less how it ends as long as we get some nice fights along with fanservice. Veritas broke my heart D:



don't remind me of how veritas ended


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 10, 2013)

Chapter will be a bit late.  :WOW



> 1.11.13
> 
> 브레이커101화는 금요일 오후늦게..
> 업데이트 될 예정입니다.. 독자여러분의 양해바랍니다...
> ...


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't mind it being late especially if it ends up being an awesome chapter.


----------



## hadou (Jan 11, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> Don't mind it being late especially if it ends up being an awesome chapter.



At this point, I will only be satisfied if Shiion goes apeshit like NAD did at the end of the first part of the series.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2013)

hadou said:


> At this point, I will only be satisfied if Shiion goes apeshit like NAD did at the end of the first part of the series.



Shioon will go apeshit...probably.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 11, 2013)

A link would be appreciated?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> Shioon will go apeshit...probably.



I seriously hope so.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 11, 2013)

Gunners said:


> A link would be appreciated?



here


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> here



Well damn, Finally Shiwoon is gonna get them cool points back. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Ryu's bald uncle better run while he can


----------



## Gunners (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the raw. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ohshitohshitohshit.  Time for the fun to begin.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ohshitohshitohshit.  Time for the fun to begin.



Indeed, gonna be soul strikes err'where


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 11, 2013)

Shit just got real.

I do have a problem though with Bladyu jumping down the building, didn't even 9AD think it would hurt to do that?
Or was he just worried of the impact hurting Shioon that one time they fell off.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Times up you SUC muthafuckas. Berserk mode incoming. My body is ready


----------



## shadowlords (Jan 11, 2013)

It took such a long time for this to happen... FINALLY! LEtS GOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Game time!!! Everyone's getting an ass whoopin' today, Elder Kwon is gonna have to show up to handle him


----------



## haegar (Jan 11, 2013)

this gonna be good.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 11, 2013)

My body is ready.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder if he will exercise the same skill NAD did


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Ryan said:


> I wonder if he will exercise the same skill NAD did



He honestly needs to, then he would have less trouble beating BaldRyu's ass.

I'd like it if he could kick at least one captain's ass without getting beaten half to death though


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 11, 2013)

RIP Elder Jeon.

I'm not too clear on Shioon's Ki explanation and its implications. Is Shioon's body a Ki reservoir?

Also, a curb stomp on the strongest captain will be soo sweet. Time for vengeance.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Also, a curb stomp on the strongest captain will be soo sweet. Time for vengeance.



Is BaldRyu the strongest? I could swear there was one more captain left to be revealed


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2013)

Ryan said:


> I wonder if he will exercise the same skill NAD did



If he does, then i hope he punches the head off that bald fuckers shoulders.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Is BaldRyu the strongest? I could swear there was one more captain left to be revealed



Theres only 5 according to this:

flying


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Theres only 5 according to this:
> 
> flying



Must have skipped that page, well that means Shiwoon can't wreck this guy as easily as I thought. Also that means the guy Ha-il(Lightning heel or whatever) is a captain and one of the 4 stars?!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 11, 2013)

Jah, one of the recent covers has all of the captains on it.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Jah, one of the recent covers has all of the captains on it.



Really? Gonna have to find that.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Really? Gonna have to find that.



Here it is:
flying


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Here it is:
> flying



How did I miss that? 

Thanks


----------



## Morglay (Jan 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Lol, that's not going to happen.



Just wanted to repost this denial. That is all.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So that little bit of information is to let us know he's got some of his power back? 

RAGE MODE ACTIVATED


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 11, 2013)

Ceria said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably to remove the "Excess ki usage will destroy his ki centre" restriction.


----------



## Space (Jan 11, 2013)

Why are you still posting in spoiler tags? The chapter has been out quite some time now.

I'd have loved to see a shocked expression on Baldryu's face. I mean, he just connected his strongest ki attacked and Shiwoon stood up like nothing happened. He should be shitting his pants right now.

Also, RIP elder Jeon. You shall be revenged. Shiwoon will always remember his death because his little plan backfired so badly.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)

Sucks that we never got to see Elder Jeon get serious, at best I hope Shiwoon learned a decent Sunwu clan tech that he can use against Baldryu in his honor or revenge.


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Just wanted to repost this denial. That is all.



Lol. I'm more glad that I was wrong. I wanted to finally see some ass kicking


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2013)

Shioon will definitely use a technique that the Bro-elder taught him to defeat the bald guy.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 11, 2013)

So elder Kwon was actually worried about letting Shioon get his original ki potential back. I'm glad we aren't getting a cop out. Still sad to need an elder to die just to get Shioon back, but my body is ready. 

ck


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2013)

Elder Jeon 

Ryu is in for a world of pain.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 11, 2013)

Phoenix Wrath incoming, Black heaven and Earth ?
Are we gonna see what Gumonryong secret teaching did to Shioon finally?!


----------



## Fate115 (Jan 11, 2013)

Shioon is gonna whoop the shit outta the SUC. Berserker ass whoopin incoming!!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope we will get to see some skills from Shioon, but given that NAD in berserker mode didn't really use any, I doubt Shioon would.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

*hurt someone important to main character
*main character gets upset or goes berserker

cliche as hell but f'ck it. i wanna see shioon kick some ass.


----------



## Lmao (Jan 11, 2013)

Bald guy is about to get raped 


It's a shame we never got to see Elder Jeon kick some ass though


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 11, 2013)

Gonna fuck the bald guys shit up.

Too many complicated names in this manga lol, don't know anyone.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 11, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Gonna fuck the bald guys shit up.
> 
> Too many complicated names in this manga lol, don't know anyone.



Your avatar 

Damn, incoming beating for Bald Ryu. I guess Jinie is there to get Shioon back from his state and stop him from killing Ryu, but I'd really like him to kill him. That way he'd know how it is for someone to die because of you and to kill somebody, so I wonder how he'd develop afterwards.


----------



## tom (Jan 11, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> Shit just got real.
> 
> I do have a problem though with Bladyu jumping down the building, didn't even 9AD think it would hurt to do that?
> Or was he just worried of the impact hurting Shioon that one time they fell off.



I seem to recall 9AD casually jumping OVER a building at one point, so no, I don't think a jump like that would hurt.


I didn't really understand what elder kwon was saying about shioon's body and ki center. Anyone got a clear explanation?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 11, 2013)

tom said:


> I didn't really understand what elder kwon was saying about shioon's body and ki center. Anyone got a clear explanation?




They were saying his ki center is abnormally large & overdeveloped.

But that they know for certain it was normal sized at one point.

Elder Kwon believes Goomoonryong enlarged Shiion's ki center, and wonders what the motivation and intent behind it may be.

Something like that'.  :WOW


----------



## zapman (Jan 11, 2013)

epic chapter is epic


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2013)

btw, yfw jinnie cuts him off from killing everyone.


----------



## hadou (Jan 11, 2013)

If the next chapter is not epic, I will personally travel to South Korea and beat the shit out of the author.


----------



## Space (Jan 11, 2013)

hadou said:


> If the next chapter is not epic, I will personally travel to South Korea and beat the shit out of the author.



I take it that if the chapter is awesome you also will personally travel to South Korea and shake his hand, right?


----------



## hadou (Jan 11, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> I take it that if the chapter is awesome you also will personally travel to South Korea and shake his hand, right?



The next chapter is expected to be epic. So if it goes the way it is supposed to be, then all is good. But if it doesn't, that calls for a beating.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 11, 2013)

Motherfucking Shiwoon going crazy!


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 11, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> They were saying his ki center is abnormally large & overdeveloped.
> 
> But that they know for certain it was normal sized at one point.
> 
> ...



It wasn't Goomoonryong that Elder Kwon was referring too, I believe he was referring to the former head of Shioon's school. The one who named it Nine Dragons High School. The reason why is because he referred to him as being deceased, everyone knows that NAD is still alive.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> btw, yfw jinnie cuts him off from killing everyone.


I'll have to choke a bitch if that happens.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah BOT time


----------



## Blαck (Jan 12, 2013)

^Elder Kwon avatar= Instant cool 

What really needs to happen is Elder Kwon should personally train Shiwoon, once his Ki center is fixed


----------



## Ceria (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd like to know about NAD's opinion of these proceedings, is he really pulling the strings behind his captains or are these flunkies just running amok? Is he using them as tests for his apprentice? In order to make him stronger?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 12, 2013)

LALALALA 

badass approaching


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I'd like to know about NAD's opinion of these proceedings, is he really pulling the strings behind his captains or are these flunkies just running amok? Is he using them as tests for his apprentice? In order to make him stronger?



I just hope in the end the answer is not something VERY stupid. Though I hardly find it possible. It can also be that someone from the same clan as that blonde bitch is disguised as him, or it can be her herself.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I'd like to know about NAD's opinion of these proceedings, is he really pulling the strings behind his captains or are these flunkies just running amok? Is he using them as tests for his apprentice? In order to make him stronger?



I thought that it was clear that NAD had nothing to do with S.U.C.  He didn't even want to meet them and said, to the Black Forest Defense group's leader, that he would meet them if they gifted Seoul to him.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 12, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> I thought that it was clear that NAD had nothing to do with S.U.C.  He didn't even want to meet them and said, to the Black Forest Defense group's leader, that he would meet them if they gifted Seoul to him.



Yeah, I rate he would probably open up pants wetting level of ass whooping on S.U.C if he knew they were messing with his precious former student.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 12, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> I thought that it was clear that NAD had nothing to do with S.U.C.  He didn't even want to meet them and said, to the Black Forest Defense group's leader, that he would meet them if they gifted Seoul to him.


Indeed. And those pictures that Shioon was shown, of NAD killing people? If you go back and read the end of Part One you'll see that while he _did _do it, those people were actually major drug dealers.

SUC is and has always been going after Shioon because as NAD's official apprentice he has the power to denounce them as fakes, as he did when he tried to explain how their moves were all weak imitations of NAD's actual style.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 13, 2013)

I wish ppl would cease and desist with calling it B.O.T.

I keep seeing...  *B*ack *O*rifice *T*hreshold because of .


----------



## haegar (Jan 13, 2013)

well, that is YOUR imagination


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 13, 2013)

haegar said:


> well, that is YOUR imagination



I concur. Have never heard of that before


----------



## Enigma (Jan 17, 2013)

Yo, when's the new chapter supposed to come out?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2013)

Enigma said:


> Yo, when's the new chapter supposed to come out?



according to where the raw gets released the chapter will be a day late. saw it at MH so maybe late tomorrow or saturday


----------



## hadou (Jan 17, 2013)

Gabe said:


> according to where the raw gets released the chapter will be a day late. saw it at MH so maybe late tomorrow or saturday



That better be one hell of a chapter.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 17, 2013)

hadou said:


> That better be one hell of a chapter.



This happens almost every week, you realize.

And let's be honest, Breaker: NW kind of sucks dick.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2013)

XxShadowxX said:


> This happens almost every week, you realize.
> 
> And let's be honest, Breaker: NW kind of sucks dick.



i disagree it is till a good manga the difference is unlike part one NW is published weekly, while part one took loner. and the translators used to get volumes at a times as well at first. so the story seemed to progress faster. this is what happens when a manga becomes weekly not a lot can be shown. people lack patience sometimes. also it seem this author draws the chapter during the released week. while i was told mangas in japan the authors already have the chapter completed beforehand and are actually ahead. that is why it takes him longer some weeks.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 17, 2013)

Well to be fair, part 1 had fucking NAD. Part 2 doesn't. You can't really compare the two


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2013)

XxShadowxX said:


> This happens almost every week, you realize.
> 
> And let's be honest, *Breaker: NW kind of sucks dick.*


Naw. It's just longer while in pt.1 at the halfway point we were already in the final arc. To add, NAD wasn't merciful like Shioon which is what made him awesome as he kicked ass. Hopefully Shioon realizes that fuck mercy, rape bitches.


Gabe said:


> i disagree it is till a good manga the difference is unlike part one NW is published weekly, while part one took loner. and the translators used to get volumes at a times as well at first. so the story seemed to progress faster. this is what happens when a manga becomes weekly not a lot can be shown. people lack patience sometimes. also it seem this author draws the chapter during the released week. while i was told *mangas in japan the authors already have the chapter completed beforehand and are actually ahead. that is why it takes him longer some weeks.*


Bullshit, if this were true we wouldn't have Kubo being a lazy fuck.


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2013)

hadou said:


> That better be one hell of a chapter.



As long as Shioon gets decent panel time for his fight it'll almost certainly be worth the wait.


----------



## haegar (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm inclined to think for a chap like this one a day delay is a good sign in favor of the fight scenes artwork...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait for Shioon to bust out some secret NAD move from the cellphone and completely own the living shit out of baldy.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2013)

I kinda hope that Shioon doesn't pull out anything new here, would prefer for that to be saved until he isn't a berserker.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 18, 2013)

I wonder if he will actually kill anyone. I hope he kills baldy at least.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 18, 2013)

I doubt he will kill baldy, Jinnie would probably bring him back from the brink.

Shioon will beat baldy so bad, the guy is gonna rethink his life goal and put his bald head to better use, as a hermit monk in some Tibetan village playing with colourful sand and drinking leaf broth.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Bullshit, if this were true we wouldn't have Kubo being a lazy fuck.


Since when were you under the impression he doesn't make Bleach chaps ahead of time, allowing him to waste more time?


Di@BoLik said:


> I doubt he will kill baldy, Jinnie would probably bring him back from the brink.
> 
> Shioon will beat baldy so bad, the guy is gonna rethink his life goal and put his bald head to better use, as a hermit monk in some Tibetan village playing with colourful sand and drinking leaf broth.


I doubt Shioon will simply destroy him, skill doesn't vanish just because he used Black Origin Threshold. This guy seems to be far above the dude with the gauntlet, so he'll have to stop the repetitive emotional raging and start thinking.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 18, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Since when were you under the impression he doesn't make Bleach chaps ahead of time, allowing him to waste more time?
> 
> I doubt Shioon will simply destroy him, skill doesn't vanish just because he used Black Origin Threshold. This guy seems to be far above the dude with the gauntlet, so he'll have to stop the repetitive emotional raging and start thinking.



Shioon's raging now is on a different scale with gauntlet guy, and from what we've seen from BOT usage so far is that you don't have rage and strategy combined. Thats something that will probably be saved for part 3 when Shioon has to master it and fight some impossible badass. 

Also, the guy already used his self confessed strongest ki strike on Shioon. Granted he is on a different tier to the other captains, but I doubt he is in the same league as the S.U.C leader and his advisor and thats what Shioon is aiming for.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, Shioon about to kick ass! About time! 



Drakor said:


> I doubt Shioon will simply destroy him, skill doesn't vanish just because he used Black Origin Threshold. This guy seems to be far above the dude with the gauntlet, so he'll have to stop the repetitive emotional raging and start thinking.



It'll probably be a little bit like when he fought Cool Guy - He started by fightning in a way that was quite straightforward, but then when his opponent thought he had him figured out, he attacked in a way his opponent didn't expect and "won" because of that. It'll probably be the same here. Hoping we'll see some new stuff though, Shioon has been using the phone for a while now, so...


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it's funny that you are all under the impression that he will kick some ass.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think it's funny that you are all under the impression that he will kick some ass.



Maybe, maybe not. We'll see. Still, hope's the fist step on the road to disappointment  . We'll see...


----------



## Space (Jan 18, 2013)

I think for the upcoming chapter, we will mostly see Shiwoon's ass being kicked, up to the point where he should've died a dozen of times. But he will keep standing up like a zombie. Next chapter (or the one after that), he ends the Baldryu fight with 1 blow.

I'm sorry to disappoint you, but that's how most shounen fights go.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Naw. It's just longer while in pt.1 at the halfway point we were already in the final arc. To add, NAD wasn't merciful like Shioon which is what made him awesome as he kicked ass. Hopefully Shioon realizes that fuck mercy, rape bitches.
> 
> Bullshit, if this were true we wouldn't have Kubo being a lazy fuck.



what do you mean lazy he rarely misses a week. if you mean about how he draws it is just his style he is not one for backdrops. 

shiwoon should fight good especially since he probably will be using the BOT. and that makes a person a monster.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2013)

still no raw?


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

Gabe said:


> what do you mean lazy he rarely misses a week. *if you mean about how he draws it is just his style he is not one for backdrops.
> *
> shiwoon should fight good especially since he probably will be using the BOT. and that makes a person a monster.



Inkspill


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 18, 2013)

TBF the first half of part one wasn't that great, a lot of it was simply dragging on Shioon learning martial arts, though NAD fights made up for it. It was only when shit tuly started hitting the fan it got awesome.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think it's funny that you are all under the impression that he will kick some ass.



Ugh, didn't even consider how big of a boost BoT will give Shioon.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

I do, but I'm still thinking some bullshit will stop him from doing anything at all. Believe me, i WANT him to do some rape. But Shioon's personality and beliefs make it hard to believe.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2013)

^Considering the situation and that it?s the first time he seems to have so much hatred, rather than his beliefs or personality, most likely Jinnie will be the one to pull the bullshit you expect.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 18, 2013)

kinda stupid to think shioon is just gonna take a walk in this situation and get out, as if he could 

this cooling off talk is too soon 

he is trapped, just as NAD was, and he has to fight if he wants to live

regardless, I expect blood and dead people


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jan 18, 2013)

Raw's out


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 18, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Raw's out



My body is not ready


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

I got a boner


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




That cover 

Shioon's rampage 

This chapter more than lived up to my expectations.


----------



## hadou (Jan 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I got a boner



Get in line


----------



## kruchy (Jan 18, 2013)

First scan is out: 
Ch.102


----------



## hadou (Jan 18, 2013)

Why is the chapter so freaking short?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty mindless. I hope Shioon get's to finish this fight before his anger goes away.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2013)

Shioon has never looked so ominous as he did in the cover. 

Here's to hoping that the next chapter is just as good.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

hadou said:


> Why is the chapter so freaking short?



It's all action. Good action


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

what just happened?

i was cumming so much then it stopped flowing and I saw this.
Ch.102

NEED MOAR NAO


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 18, 2013)

You see my friends, this is what happens when you fucks with a man who just wants to enjoy his time at school!!!


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 18, 2013)

So short...but so awesome. It only took 103 chapters...


----------



## Byrd (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice Chapter... now all he has to do his master that tech


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 18, 2013)

Hahaha Shiwoon isn't afraid to slap a bitch


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 18, 2013)

Now that was worth the wait.  I can't wait til next week.


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I got a boner





hadou said:


> Get in line



Amateurs. This post was sent from my penis, typing on my keyboard. That's how hardcore this chapter was in terms of awesomeness.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

This was like the first time Naruto ( ignore the fact it sucks now) had went 9 tails mad.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2013)

^exactly.

just now I fapped and almost had a heart attack out of awesomeness and badassery


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 18, 2013)

Best chapter in part 2. Easy. 

Fucking amazing!!!


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 18, 2013)

My body....... was not ready for that.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 18, 2013)

i think i just wet my pants. holy fuck


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 18, 2013)

Is this the first time Shiwoon has had legitimate killing intent?

That door frame would have decapitated Bald Ryu if he didn't dodge.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Is this the first time Shiwoon has had legitimate killing intent?



It probably is the first time or at least it is the first time that we can be certain that he wants to kill someone.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, well it?s the second if we count the moment he wanted to kill whoever hurt his mom.

But yeah it?s the first time he fights actually going for the kill


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2013)

great chapter like that this is the uncontrollable BOT next couple chapters should be great


----------



## Drakor (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I'm happy to see he isn't foddering as expected. Hengrang blocked his punch and threw Shioon so hard he smashed a car hood vs Shioon's throwing him into a glass window.

I guess Shioon will use some skills 9AD left behind and come close to killing Hengrang before the reverse ki flow side effect kicks in and Jyubum or the elder intervenes


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 19, 2013)

Had to put this shit into a set. Just too amazing not to.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 19, 2013)

just read the last two chapters and OMG !! 


i didn't understand the coffee talk b/n the doctor and the badass elder about Shioon's ki center until this chapter...

So if I'm getting it right, 9AD did not destroy Shioon's ki center but he actually expanded it. It then gave the impression that Shioon couldn't gather any ki while in reality, he just couldn't gather "enough" for him to use his ki based techs....

and now that he had his fill, we get this?



or is it just me?


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2013)

> So if I'm getting it right, 9AD did not destroy Shioon's ki center but he actually expanded it. It then gave the impression that Shioon couldn't gather any ki while in reality, he just couldn't gather "enough" for him to use his ki based techs....



No, he did destroy Shioon's ki center.  Remember that Shioon's ki center likely wasn't anything special at the beginning of part 1.  It's only after shallowing that pill did his ki center expand or at least increase the amount of ki he had to insane levels.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 19, 2013)

Damn that NAD. 

Wonder how he'll react when he finally sees Shiwoon's progress.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2013)

^


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 19, 2013)

Baby Phoenix is great, can't wait to see how broken the technique is once it's mastered.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 19, 2013)

I abhor violence on women by men but that SAD bitch is getting on my nerves and i would not mind shiwoon beating the living shit out of her.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 19, 2013)

There are two fundamental rules for survival in the Breakerverse

1. Do not hurt any of Shioon's female harem
2. Do not hurt any of Shioon's male servants 

Will the SUC still keep coming after Shioon when he has constantly smacked them up with this time he's taking out the strongest of the captains.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 19, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Had to put this shit into a set. Just too amazing not to.



beat me to it . though i might do it anyways  

Rage mode is outrageous


----------



## Morglay (Jan 19, 2013)

Woooo! Woooo! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



WOOOO!


 Legit. Shiwoon add me to your harem. Let me raise your adopted rage babies. #Winning #Sheenlikeextravagance #thuglife #theone. Just watch. Our Messiah will radiate so much win that it will infect baldylocks, he will spontaneously grow a glorious man mullet. Impregnation of all witnesses inc.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 19, 2013)

There i did it, all hail lord Shioon.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 19, 2013)

Guys the student and the teacher are on one rage leve now


----------



## randomsurfer (Jan 19, 2013)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> There are two fundamental rules for survival in the Breakerverse
> 
> 1. Do not hurt any of Shioon's female harem
> 2. Do not hurt any of Shioon's male servants
> ...



I don't think he's the strongest captain cause Kwon-Young should be stronger since he's one of the 4 supernovas.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally this shit is getting awesome again


----------



## Gabe (Jan 19, 2013)

randomsurfer said:


> I don't think he's the strongest captain cause Kwon-Young should be stronger since he's one of the 4 supernovas.



wasnt bald ryu called the number 1 captain i doubt the supernova guy is stronger.


----------



## haegar (Jan 19, 2013)

dat downward kick, just like sensei, that's ma boy


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2013)

Hell fucking yeah, destroy that bastard!!!

I hope him being on "a whole new level" is enough to kill Bald Ryu - or to at least come close to it before the Elder arrives on scene...

Was a freaking great chapter, gonna read it again


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2013)

This just made me want to go back to my the breaker set...I?ll do


----------



## Gabe (Jan 19, 2013)

i hope boobs tries to help bald ryu and get her head cut off in one punch like NAD did to some of the guys trying to fight him in part one and jinnie catches her head. gruesome and funny


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2013)

Gabe said:


> i hope boobs tries to help bald ryu and get her head cut off in one punch like NAD did to some of the guys trying to fight him in part one and jinnie catches her head. gruesome and funny



Oh, that would be funny indeed. 

But I'd like her to experience more horror when she knows she's about to die, I hate stuck up bitches liker her...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 19, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Well, I'm happy to see he isn't foddering as expected. Hengrang blocked his punch and threw Shioon so hard he smashed a car hood vs Shioon's throwing him into a glass window.
> 
> I guess Shioon will use some skills 9AD left behind and come close to killing Hengrang before the reverse ki flow side effect kicks in and Jyubum or the elder intervenes



even NAD wasn't foddering people like hyuk so chun and was losing to kang sun in BOT. if shioon fodderizes bald dude, that could mean his BOT multiplies his strength much more than it did for NAD.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

One does not simply fodderize Kang Sun.

Out of the higher ups of Murim, he is definitely my favorite. I would love to see him go all out sometime and not just trying to restrain NAD.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 19, 2013)

So just to clarify Nappa's last statement...

What we are seeing now is how powerful Shioon is suppose to be had his ki center never been destroyed?  Is this the accumulation of 9AD, sunwoo, and sera noona's clan (sorry forget it's name) training?


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> So just to clarify Nappa's last statement...
> 
> What we are seeing now is how powerful Shioon is suppose to be had his ki center never been destroyed?  Is this the accumulation of 9AD, sunwoo, and sera noona's clan (sorry forget it's name) training?



The translation was pretty vague, I agree. Shioon's "True Form" is most likely a pure culmination of his physical and mental training with a fully functioning Ki center. 

Although I was under the assumption that Shioon's Ki Center was still partially damaged and that he was currently undergoing recovery treatment. So I'd imagine that the current abilities Shioon is displaying are not likely his max potential at the moment. He's probably still being handicapped. 

I just personally hope that this fight doesn't further damage his Ki center, preventing us from seeing him fight for yet another 40 chapters.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 19, 2013)

The issue is that the doctor guy (whose name I can never remember) was performing the ki centre treatment under the assumption that Shioon had an abnormally large ki centre to go with his abnormally large meridians (or ki channels). So even though he had completed the treatment to the extent of giving Shioon a functional ki centre of a normal size, he was continuing with it in order to make Shioon's ki centre bigger.

Elder Kwon tells him, though, that Shioon's old ki centre was only normal in size, according to the examinations of the Sunwoo Clan doctors. Doctor guy asks how that can possibly make sense, since according to ordinary Murim logic to use large meridians you need to be able to accumulate a lot of ki, for which you need a large ki centre. Kwon says that he doesn't understand it either, but that his intuition tells him that NAD has created a martial artist who defies the logic of the Murim.

Basically it's an allusion to the Black Heaven and Earth Technique, which we know is by far the best ki distribution technique known to the Murim. They're saying that Shioon doesn't need an enormous ki centre when he has master-level meridians and the Black Heaven and Earth Technique, and so his ki centre treatment is in fact complete. Though I doubt it would hurt if they went and enlarged his ki centre some more anyway.

Shioon didn't notice that his ki centre had been fixed because he was told not to try anything strenuous because it would permanently destroy his ki centre if he did. So he only ever used tiny amounts of ki... until he snapped and activated the Black Origin Threshold.

It's like if you broke your arm and had it put in a cast for three months. Obviously you're not going to take the cast off against the orders of your doctor, so you never even notice that it healed in half that time.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 19, 2013)

Excellent explanation, Wrath.

+reps


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> even NAD wasn't foddering people like hyuk so chun and was losing to kang sun in BOT. if shioon fodderizes bald dude, that could mean his BOT multiplies his strength much more than it did for NAD.


Lol, what makes you think bald dude is stronger than kang sun? I bet Sunwoo Gramps can whoop dat ass.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 19, 2013)

Shiwoon is going to do even more ass kicking next chapter. He's managed to give Ryuji a few small wounds, so the battle should ramp up even more next chapter.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 19, 2013)

my goodness new waves sucks. the first breaker was great and new waves was ok at first, but it seems so redundant. stop makin shi won a pussy or just replace him wit somone who has balls. show chun woo han more. and stop wasting fckin panels with ppl worrying about shiwon or jinni


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 19, 2013)

savior2005 said:


> my goodness new waves sucks. the first breaker was great and new waves was ok at first, but it seems so redundant. stop makin shi won a pussy or just replace him wit somone who has balls. show chun woo han more. and stop wasting fckin panels with ppl worrying about shiwon or jinni



What, I don't even...


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 19, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> even NAD wasn't foddering people like hyuk so chun and was losing to kang sun in BOT. if shioon fodderizes bald dude, that could mean his BOT multiplies his strength much more than it did for NAD.



Well the reason he wasn't fodderizing hyuk so chun in BOT and losing to kang sung was because he was fucking drained of ki and tired as hell by that point. He had beat 3 masters on his way to the Murim hq, a room full of at least Suc captain level people while also protecting Shiho, the chief of the Murim alliance and his 2 assistant whom could have also been master class and even after all that he was still beating So-Chun Hyuk and his 3 bodyguards. He pretty much crippled those bodyguards and let's not forget that Kangsung is considered one of the most powerful people in the Murim world, having mastered 3 arts, so I don't see how NAD was supposed to beat him at that moment after so many fights.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2013)

Wrath said:


> The issue is that the doctor guy (whose name I can never remember) was performing the ki centre treatment under the assumption that Shioon had an abnormally large ki centre to go with his abnormally large meridians (or ki channels). So even though he had completed the treatment to the extent of giving Shioon a functional ki centre of a normal size, he was continuing with it in order to make Shioon's ki centre bigger.
> 
> Elder Kwon tells him, though, that Shioon's old ki centre was only normal in size, according to the examinations of the Sunwoo Clan doctors. Doctor guy asks how that can possibly make sense, since according to ordinary Murim logic to use large meridians you need to be able to accumulate a lot of ki, for which you need a large ki centre. Kwon says that he doesn't understand it either, but that his intuition tells him that NAD has created a martial artist who defies the logic of the Murim.
> 
> ...



But he was taught the Black Heaven and Earth technique because of the artificially enlargened Ki-centre, so he could control the distribution. 
But even if he has those large ki meridians, if he only has a normal ki-center, where will the big amounts of ki come from in the future? Is it because the BH&E Tech can distribute ki so efficiently? I forgot the specifics...


----------



## Wrath (Jan 20, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> But he was taught the Black Heaven and Earth technique because of the artificially enlargened Ki-centre, so he could control the distribution.
> But even if he has those large ki meridians, if he only has a normal ki-center, where will the big amounts of ki come from in the future? Is it because the BH&E Tech can distribute ki so efficiently? I forgot the specifics...


I don't have a perfect grasp of the mechanics of it, but my understanding is that ki doesn't actually _come _from the ki centre, but instead is generated by the body and then _accumulates _in the ki centre, which is the organ by which ki is controlled and distributed around the body.

It might be that the higher quality your ki distribution technique the less ki is wasted when you distribute it, or perhaps the better the technique the more ki can be sent at once, I don't know. But Shioon's body naturally creates large amounts of ki thanks to him having been a Three Yin Body Type, and it's that ki that is everywhere inside him that gives him his healing abilities, and is what allowed him to use those pills to temporarily distribute his ki as if he had a functional ki centre.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I don't have a perfect grasp of the mechanics of it, but my understanding is that ki doesn't actually _come _from the ki centre, but instead is generated by the body and then _accumulates _in the ki centre, which is the organ by which ki is controlled and distributed around the body.
> 
> It might be that the higher quality your ki distribution technique the less ki is wasted when you distribute it, or perhaps the better the technique the more ki can be sent at once, I don't know. But Shioon's body naturally creates large amounts of ki thanks to him having been a Three Yin Body Type, and it's that ki that is everywhere inside him that gives him his healing abilities, and is what allowed him to use those pills to temporarily distribute his ki as if he had a functional ki centre.



Ah, you're right of course, would the ki center have been the organ "making" the ki, Shioon wouldn't have been able to use it at all. Forgot about it.

As for how it works, I think what you said is pretty much it. Guess we'll have to wait and see how exactly it functions.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 20, 2013)

c3zz4rr said:


> Well the reason he wasn't fodderizing hyuk so chun in BOT and losing to kang sung was because he was fucking drained of ki and tired as hell by that point. He had beat 3 masters on his way to the Murim hq, a room full of at least Suc captain level people while also protecting Shiho, the chief of the Murim alliance and his 2 assistant whom could have also been master class and even after all that he was still beating So-Chun Hyuk and his 3 bodyguards. He pretty much crippled those bodyguards and let's not forget that Kangsung is considered one of the most powerful people in the Murim world, having mastered 3 arts, so I don't see how NAD was supposed to beat him at that moment after so many fights.



did you forget that NAD got a complete ki transfusion from shioon. so yeah you're wrong


----------



## Wrath (Jan 20, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Ah, you're right of course, would the ki center have been the organ "making" the ki, Shioon wouldn't have been able to use it at all. Forgot about it.
> 
> As for how it works, I think what you said is pretty much it. Guess we'll have to wait and see how exactly it functions.


I'm also relatively sure that the only people without any ki at all are corpses. This is "life energy" after all.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 20, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> did you forget that NAD got a complete ki transfusion from shioon. so yeah you're wrong



So you're telling me that in 2 panels,so about a couple of minutes in manga time, a tired and injured shiho was able to perform her technique perfectly and to absorb so much ki from shioon to completely refill NAD's ki reservoir? Let's be real here, there's no way he had 100% ki after the transfer, hell I doubt it was even at 50%. And aside from that do you think that having some ki will completely negate his fatigue and levels of damage received in battle. Did he auto-heal in the span of a couple of minutes too?


----------



## Psi Factor (Jan 20, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> did you forget that NAD got a complete ki transfusion from shioon. so yeah you're wrong



He didn't get a complete transfusion. His arrogance (I love the guy but boy is he haughty!) lead to him getting up before Shiho can complete the transfer. 
Top left panel:

Ch.392

Not to mention the bullet that was stuck in his gut. The whole point of that fight was that NAD was held back in one way or other, so the writer can come up with something truly exceptional for the coming parts instead of showing everything NAD has in breaker climax.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I'm also relatively sure that the only people without any ki at all are corpses. This is "life energy" after all.



Well, him not being dead seems to support the whole "ki center just distributes ki" theory. Or fact.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 25, 2013)

damn, its friday why is that not out yet


----------



## haegar (Jan 25, 2013)

^damn you for making me think coming here was worth it


----------



## Face (Jan 25, 2013)

No chapter till February 1st according to MH.


----------



## Denbob99 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sheeeeeeit


----------



## haegar (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2013)

Face said:


> No chapter till February 1st according to MH.



Well, that's pretty disappointing but the author is entitled to a break.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully we we'll get a few extra pages.


----------



## Denbob99 (Jan 25, 2013)

Or a crazy double page masterpiece, like in my sig


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 25, 2013)

Face said:


> No chapter till February 1st according to MH.



Yaps.  Next week.



> - 24 pages are planned
> - There's a lot of action scenes in them
> - Action scenes take a lot of time (last week was 18 pages with a lot of action scenes, and it was a day late)
> - With the current amount of pages (24) it would take not until Saturday but till Sunday to finish
> ...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 25, 2013)

Next week will be epic, that's assured.


----------



## Denbob99 (Jan 25, 2013)

No doubt, the action scenes in this manga are superb. I'm happy to wait a week if we get an extra long chapter packed with fights


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 25, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Yaps.  Next week.



good to know, at least we know we'll get an awesome chapter!!


----------



## Space (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone here know how to support the creators, one way or the other? I tried to find info, but my Korean skills are non-existent.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 25, 2013)

sucks about no chapter this week but next one should be great


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2013)

fuck, NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 26, 2013)

You can't always end with an epic cliffhanger and then dare to not publish a chapter every week, that's just inhumane.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2013)

Shin_Yagami said:


> You can't always end with an epic cliffhanger and then dare to not publish a chapter every week, that's just inhumane.



If we get an even more chapter then there's absolutely nothing wrong with it. :byakuya


----------



## Lmao (Jan 26, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Yaps.  Next week.


I don't mind this if we get high quality stuff, I'd hate to see the author cut some of the action just for the sake of releasing the chapter on time.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been bored and been re-reading the 1st breaker and bits of New Waves. Feel free to comment/dispute anything I say. Somethings I noticed was that in New Waves, the One Moon (the guy who fixed Shiwoon's ki center) is basically comic relief/intelligence guy. But the author might have had intentions to make him quite strong early on in Part 1. Looking at this feat here:

this one
this one

It's quite fast, and was stopped by Hyuk So Chun (not exactly a bad thing for the guy). The "Protectors" that were able to go with Goomoonryong for a bit were completely surprised by it and didn't even notice until he had already hit Hyuk So Chun.

Also, one thing I wonder is how strong Elder Kwon really is. He's obviously terrifyingly strong, and he's supposed to be in league with the great masters we see training the top fighters in Breaker (Kangsung, Hyuk So Chun etc.). He made the leader of SUC look like an absolute fodder and was probably not even trying, and that guy is supposed to be somewhat equal to Hyuk So Chun, right? Crazy power there, I wonder how he'd do against a full power Kangsung or Goomoonryong. Or even the Alliance Chief (was he still sane, lol).


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2013)

> I wonder how he'd do against a full power Kangsung or Goomoonryong.



I think that he would do remarkably well against then but he'll almost certainly lose for one reason or another.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah One Moon's move was pretty good, but I don't think it's suppose to be too amazing after all the protectors were in no way expecting him to attack. Furthermore he isn't actually that weak as far as we know. His only feet in part two is to one-shot a SUC fodder so eh he's probably decently strong.


----------



## Azeroth (Jan 28, 2013)

He is still lacking a lot of experience if I may say. Not on the level of master yet.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 28, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Also, one thing I wonder is how strong Elder Kwon really is. He's obviously terrifyingly strong, and he's supposed to be in league with the great masters we see training the top fighters in Breaker (Kangsung, Hyuk So Chun etc.). He made the leader of SUC look like an absolute fodder and was probably not even trying, and that guy is supposed to be somewhat equal to Hyuk So Chun, right? Crazy power there, I wonder how he'd do against a full power Kangsung or Goomoonryong. Or even the Alliance Chief (was he still sane, lol).



He is probably about the level of the other elders of Murim, and Goomoonryong took on 3 of them with an arm broken.  So he's probably in the second tier of fighters here.  Breaker seems to have pretty clearly defined tiers based on what we've seen so far (with Shioon being the exception).


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 29, 2013)

The tiers in breaker are basically Unwol >>>>>>>>> NAD >>>>>>>> rest. Unwol took on 9 masters at the same time.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 31, 2013)

This week's chapter's here!:



Shioon's kicking ass! 

Edit: Summary of the chapter by ChaoticKen can be found here:
here


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok i'm pretty fucking sure that guy shioon DESTROYED is either dead or all his bones are broken. HOLY FUCK THAT WAS EPIC


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jan 31, 2013)

.... YES! The awesome continues!


----------



## Rising Seraph (Jan 31, 2013)

I am strangely aroused due to that chapter...


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2013)

*dick gets hard*

oh god yes this is how this manga is supposed to be


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 31, 2013)

Page 24 made me scream like a girl 


This chapter was pretty good, especially since it was almost 30 pages long.


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2013)

Chapter is out: Ch.109



*Spoiler*: __ 



That cute Sera cover 

Shioon kicking ass and demolishing that guy at the end.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't used my hands to post in about three weeks, because these past two chapters, including this one after the break last week, have forced my penis to type due to excessive blood flow to my lower body, caused by a sudden inhuman increase in testosterone due to this badassery of unimaginable proportions.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 1, 2013)

Holy shit another great chapter. That guy had no idea what was coming. 

So basically Shioon has to be stopped before his ki center is done for good and there's no one near with the ability too. Should be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 1, 2013)

Unwol took on what?

Who is Unwol again? 

Oh and Shioon kicking ass.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 1, 2013)

The wait was fucking worth it.

This was EPIC AS HELL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2013)

4N said:


> Unwol took on what?
> 
> Who is Unwol again?



Unwol is NAD's master.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 1, 2013)

shioon just hit this guy harder than a speeding car. wtf power


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2013)

That guy got fucking smashed holy.

Hopefully nothing negative happens to Shioon's Ki Centre because of this, because he still has 3 captains to kill there


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2013)

This chapter was originally supposed to be 60 pages. 30 of which were supposed to be RIP Flashbacks for the guy who just got his shit rocked by Shioon.

But the editor decided against it.


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Hopefully nothing negative happens to Shioon's Ki Centre because of this, because he still has 3 captains to kill there



I'm going if be pissed if something happens to it again.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 1, 2013)

Damn, I gotta give credits to Dok Hengrang. Dude is clearly on a whole 'nother level than the other captains.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 1, 2013)

So worth the wait.  What the hell Sunwoo Clan dismantle?!!  Shioon just took out one of the supernovas by himself.  That was an awesome chapter.


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2013)

Pastelduck said:


> Shioon just took out one of the supernovas by himself.



We'll see him again. A couple chapters from now. He got punched the fuck out into the future.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 1, 2013)

Pastelduck said:


> So worth the wait.  What the hell Sunwoo Clan dismantle?!!  Shioon just took out one of the supernovas by himself.  That was an awesome chapter.



Yeah I'm puzzled about that part too. What's Elder Kwon's intentions?


----------



## Sarkile (Feb 1, 2013)

I like that Shioon used the same combo on the supernova as the other captain used on him at the beginning of the chapter.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sarkile said:


> I like that Shioon used the same combo on the supernova as the other captain used on him at the beginning of the chapter.



good catch


----------



## Griever (Feb 1, 2013)

And Bruce Lee is outta there 

but just curious is Shioon incapable of using foot techs while in the Black origin threshold?, or something?.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 1, 2013)

Griever said:


> And Bruce Lee is outta there
> 
> but just curious is Shioon incapable of using foot techs while in the Black origin threshold?, or something?.



He's capable. He was in the state when fighting Cool Guy for the last time and did a Focus Stomp that let him to a win. He also did a downards kick (I think the same thing here) when he smashed the car early on vs. Dok Hengrang.


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2013)

fuckin glorious. 

nuthin more to say.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 1, 2013)

Hnnngh Winning. Elder Kwon might be a Judas? 

All I know is that even with the poor economy and the dodgy housing market. Shioon is setting up a 4 bedroom Condo in the heads of these SUC, then dropping it on their faces.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 1, 2013)

All i got to say is DAT UPPERCUT


----------



## OS (Feb 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yeah I'm puzzled about that part too. What's Elder Kwon's intentions?



I think it's a mistranslation. He may have meant "can't"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2013)

Shion is the materialization of all my badass fantasy's all at once


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 1, 2013)

It's hilarious that there's like only 3 people in the entire SUC that could survive Shioon.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, he's getting stronger by the punch so who knows what his limits are


----------



## Griever (Feb 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> He's capable. He was in the state when fighting Cool Guy for the last time and did a Focus Stomp that let him to a win. He also did a downards kick (I think the same thing here) when he smashed the car early on vs. Dok Hengrang.



I don't think he was using the BOT in his fight with Cool Guy, it didn't really have the defining characteristics. The BOT causes the Ki to flow backwards which puts the user in a crazed state. While in that fight Shioon seemed to be in complete control and still displayed conscious thought, other than "kill!!!" 

But even still the kick he used and seismic step are still power oriented while movement techs are more about eh, finesse i guess.


----------



## hadou (Feb 1, 2013)

Detective said:


> This chapter was originally supposed to be 60 pages. 30 of which were supposed to be RIP Flashbacks for the guy who just got his shit rocked by Shioon.
> 
> But the editor decided against it.



If the next chapter is mostly flashbacks, it's going to suck big time.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2013)

Elder Kwon just says that if Shioon's ki center would break it would be the end of the Sunwoo Clan. Or that's what I make of it at least.

And this was ~~~SUUUUUPER AWESOME!!!!! Dat last page! *hnnnggghh

Now I wonder if all the clan member will gang up on him, hoping he won't kill him. But he fucking does, then he wakes up and he starts crying: "Oh no, what have I done?!?!?!!11"
Where's a fucking helicopter when you need one? Elder Kwon could just fly over there 
(or run ).


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 1, 2013)

ELE! LOL

Absolute annihilation!

Chapter was glorious!


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 1, 2013)

Pastelduck said:


> So worth the wait.  What the hell Sunwoo Clan dismantle?!!  Shioon just took out one of the supernovas by himself.  That was an awesome chapter.



Elder Kwon was saying that if Shioon's Ki center is destroyed, then the Sunwoo Clan is as good as destroyed as well.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 1, 2013)

I wish Shioon was like this all the time...

Dat everything.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 1, 2013)

Dem faces on Hal-Il and Bald Ryu...

That dude had no clue he was about to be ended. And I think Shioon is part Uchiha, he sees a technique once and can replicate it. Even while in this state he's been reading Bald Ryu's movements and copying them. Shioon is some type of natural born martial arts genius. 

Anyone else thinking that Elder Jun might not be dead? For a while now I've been thinking that he might be using some type of recovery technique that makes it appear as if he's dead. Elder Jun is the only one there that has any shot at all of stopping Shioon's rampage.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't notice this, but Baldy-Ryu knows about BoT and makes a reference to it. 

*Garouden 224*

*Garouden 224*

Just seemed a little interesting. I wonder who baldies master is.

Edit:


WraithX959 said:


> Dem faces on Hal-Il and Bald Ryu...
> 
> That dude had no clue he was about to be ended. And I think Shioon is part Uchiha, he sees a technique once and can replicate it. Even while in this state he's been reading Bald Ryu's movements and copying them. Shioon is some type of natural born martial arts genius.
> 
> Anyone else thinking that Elder Jun might not be dead? For a while now I've been thinking that he might be using some type of recovery technique that makes it appear as if he's dead. Elder Jun is the only one there that has any shot at all of stopping Shioon's rampage.



Yeah we have seen Shioon copy/master Inner Ki Strike, Lightning Steps,  and the Inner Illusion training at insane speeds. It looks like he did this without thinking during BoT to copy baldies combo.

I think the Elder is dead, we are gonna get cock blocked by one of Shioons harem most likely. Seeing as how the fight just moved inside the school, I think Sahee is probably going to be the one to snap Shioon out of it before he finishes baldy because she was in the schools infirmary last we heard.

I'd really like for Shioon to kill baldy, but I think the author is gonna save him to show Shioons growth without BoT.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, I think that's how it's gonna go down too Jotun. I think Dokhengrang's master is one of the 10 great masters, just like Hyuk So Chun and Kang Sun's have one of those.

The Four Supernova guy is clearly master level and got rocked, Dokhengrang is quite above him, and hasn't even used his "power beyond his master's", it could be very likely that he's close to or at Hyuk So Chun's/SUC leader's level.


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> and hasn't even used his "power beyond his master's", it could be very likely that he's close to or at Hyuk So Chun's/SUC leader's level.



That's a bad translation I believe.  In this version he seems to be saying that he'll be taking on the limit of BOT that his master couldn't surpass though even this translation isn't ideal.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah, I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat Shiwoon kicking the ass of the glasses guy. I wonder how long this will last, will he crush the baldy or his body will shatter before he can get a grip of himself?


----------



## tom (Feb 1, 2013)

The doctor said his ki center is formed, but the shape is not finalized yet. So, I think his Ki center is getting bigger as he uses BOT and if he's stopped before it breaks, he'll come out stronger than ever.


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2013)

Hoping for Shioon to manage to overcome Ryuji but there is a good chance that Shioon will drop out of BOT before that can happen.


----------



## OmniOmega (Feb 1, 2013)

Shioon could play basketball with Bruce Lee


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks for the clarification.



Check out A-Team's translation as that looks like the best one.  It says that Ryu wants to reach the realm of BOT.


----------



## Griever (Feb 2, 2013)

I wonder what happened to the Big Mountain?. Last we saw of him he was helping Sera and Ha-Ill escape after elder Kwon captured them. Did he get punished along with the	Southern Red Star?.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 2, 2013)

I totally forgot about Big Mountain. I don't think he was punished because the only reason Souther Red Star got punished was for all the mistakes guarding Shioon. Maybe he's at the school already or doing something secret with Sera.


----------



## Griever (Feb 3, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I totally forgot about Big Mountain. I don't think he was punished because the only reason Souther Red Star got punished was for all the mistakes guarding Shioon. Maybe he's at the school already or doing something secret with Sera.



True, i was think that he had probably gotten punished but thinking about it, Ha-Ill who had a similar offense (attacking elder Kwon) was not punished so it would make sense that Big Mountain wasn't either. I've been wanting to see him have a serious fight for a while now, hope this is his chance. 

Also, this may have already been pointed out, but the Female Shinhyup member could be the Nurse that appeared towards the end of the breaker, well i think she appeared a couple times before that, but that was the more significant. 

So maybe all of the Shinhyup clan are minor characters that we have seen even just briefly in past chapters of both the breaker and new waves.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 4, 2013)

So we're at chapter 103. Part 1 lasted 72 chapters. I'm wondering how much more of part 2 we've got left, I definitely feel like it'll end this year and part 3 will also start late this year, but more specifically? Part 1 ended with the protagonist (NAD) in BoT, and now the protagonist (Shioon) is also in BoT. 

What else needs to go down? The SUC needs to be taken care of I suppose. I don't know if he'll actually defeat Ryuji here, it might be saved later. Or his new abilities after BoT could be saved for the SUC leader. 

However, I'm thinking Shiho is also revived and reunited with Shioon before part 2 is over. I think we'll also get some more Sosul development and God damn do we need to see more Goomoonryong. Miss that guy. 

My opinion on the ending is either

A)NAD and Shioon reuniting and him going off to train with him, and a 2 year time skip happening.

B) With his newly developed BoT Ki-center, he goes off to train with Shiho or something, and save a reunion with NAD for part 3. Maybe early part 3.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 4, 2013)

If Baldy goes down, then I think Part 3 is pretty close. SUC has been the main issue for this second series of events. Cool Guy has been pretty much taken care of, along with the Umbrella Goth chick. I don't think Shioon is gonna take out the rest of the captains right away.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 4, 2013)

Jotun said:


> If Baldy goes down, then I think Part 3 is pretty close. SUC has been the main issue for this second series of events. Cool Guy has been pretty much taken care of, along with the Umbrella Goth chick. I don't think Shioon is gonna take out the rest of the captains right away.



Agreed, IF Lone Wolf goes down here, it pretty much only leaves the Chundomoon brat and alot of mooks/SUC-fodder to take care of. Well, and Thousand-Faces, probably, which COULD mean that the next attempt on Shioon's life could will made by her attempting to sneak into the Sunwoo clan but otherwise, the threat that SUC poses will be drastically reduced by the loss of three of the five captains (and with one already sorta on Shioon's side, well...). I doubt that's how it'll end though - more likely is that either, Lone Wolf decides to retreat (leavign the mess that it called the BOT Shioon for the Sunwoo clan to take care of), taking at least one of the two captains that have been put out of the game with him, or that he'll manage to knock out Shioon but is stopped from finishing Shioon off by Kwon, Immovable Steel Wall or someone else...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 5, 2013)

So, about the SUC leader. I initially had an opinion of him that was around equal or close to Hyuk So Chun. But I think he's actually a good bit weaker. And I think Shioon in his current state would be a very, very good match for him.

Why? 

Link removed

Basically BARELY dodged Gyu-Bum's attack. He's another Supernova, and while he's stronger than Mamungi, there's no proof that he's so much stronger than the SUC Supernova. And Shioon took him out like trash. 

Hmm...


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2013)

It's tough to place them in my opinion.  Gyu-Bum surprised Jung and that probably had quite a bit to do with him barely being able to dodge.    

The SUC Supernova that Shioon owned was also taken by surprise as well, few people would have taken such attacks any better than that guy did if they were taken by surprise as he was.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 5, 2013)

The Supernovas aren't equal so it's pretty hard to gauge. We barely got to see Shioon uses some elegant foot techniques on the roof against the fodders. Probably needs some Sunwu training before he is ready. I could be wrong of course, we haven't actually seen a proper fight yet. I was hoping Shioon would wreck the school roof with a Focus Stomp or something, but it doesn't look like hes going to use any real techniques while he is in BoT.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2013)

shiwoon was awesome this chapter next one should be great as well.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 8, 2013)

Today's chapter is here!: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Uh-oh, Ha-Ill got taken out. Looks like Lone Wolf was a pupil of Unwol's? O_o


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2013)

nice chapter and revelation


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's interesting, I was expecting him to be the student of a Master that was killed by Unwol but this is even better.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wonder if 9ad knows of him. and i think he will probably eventually join shiwoon imo because shiwoon will remind him of his master.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Different from last chapter with all the fighting.  Definitely needs a translation before we get the to figure out what is going on with it. Still it seems like another good breaker 2 chapter.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 8, 2013)

Pastelduck said:


> Definitely needs a translation before we get the to figure out what is going on with it.



Mangacow has just translated it, no way to hell how accurate it is though...:

Ch.46


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting chapter.  Did Shioon just copy one that bad guy moves? Awesome.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn, this is awesome. I wonder how this will go, it's clear he's not just some generic villain anymore.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 8, 2013)

Crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Really didn't see  that coming.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ha-Il got knock the fuck out. 

I'm starting to think Lone Wolf and the other Suc chick may switch sides, Lone Wolf because he's currently the only one there with a chance to stop Shioon(unless Elder Jun is revived some how) and the chick because she's a female. If I've learned anything from this series it's that women impressed by Shioon's martial arts tenancity and chivalrous personality automatically want to become his bitch and ultimately end up joining his harem.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel pretty bad for Ha-Il though.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2013)

Lone wolf might actually.
Since he' currently finding his master and shioon got the connctions to do so.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I feel pretty bad for Ha-Il though.



Poor guy got owned like he was some random mook.  

I really hope that Lone Wolf teams up with Shioon.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I don't feel too bad for Hal-Il, they're even now for that knife cut :3. I don't think Lone Wolf will join any sides, but he might come to an understanding if they are able to talk. The problem is that Shioon can't have a logical conversation right now and if he comes out of BoT, I am pretty sure he is gonna pass out. Nothing Lone Wolf has said points to him randomly not deciding to kill Shioon.

I found it interesting that he responds to Shioon copying his moves, the BoT he knows isn't capable of that or whatever.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 8, 2013)

If Lone Wolf has any respect for his master, he won't kill his fellow disciple. It should be obvious to him at this point that Shioon is indeed a student of the Nine Arts Dragon. However, my real question after these revelations is why did NAD see Shioon as capable of handling the burden of BoT and not Lone Wolf. Was it because of Shioon's pure and honest heart? Did he believe that be might be able to withstand the effects of BoT?

Shioon is definitely on the path to becoming an even greater legend the NAD. His potential is insane.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 8, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> If Lone Wolf has any respect for his master, he won't kill his fellow disciple. It should be obvious to him at this po



He has known since Shioon went BoT. His stance on killing him hasn't changed.  He probably doesn't recognize NAD as a fellow disciple.

It would be pretty fucking cool if Lone Wolf taught Shioon some moves though, seeing as how he had the entirety of schools teachings except for BoT.

Edit: 

Remember, NAD isn't Lone Wolf's master, he is his masters OTHER student.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 8, 2013)

I guess he doesn't know that Un-Wol is dead by this point? It's really touching. He's doing everything possible to get any clue of his master's whereabouts.

Loved this chapter, completely changed my opinion on Dok-Hengrang.


----------



## Space (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow did Shiwoon just copy a (secret) signature move perfectly? He has shown his ability to learn moves extremely quickly in part 1, but this is on another level. That or, the "Hyun Won Ji Gyun" is actually an inferior style of NAD teachings that Shiwoon has already mastered.

In any case, looks like this Baldryu guy is more important to the plot than I previously imagined. Can't wait to see how the fight ends.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 8, 2013)

If only the names weren't so confusing, I wouldn't have to google everytime they mention someone


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Wow did Shiwoon just copy a (secret) signature move perfectly? He has shown his ability to learn moves extremely quickly in part 1, but this is on another level. That or, the "Hyun Won Ji Gyun" is actually an inferior style of NAD teachings that Shiwoon has already mastered.
> 
> In any case, looks like this Baldryu guy is more important to the plot than I previously imagined. Can't wait to see how the fight ends.



If you mean what he did to white star...that wasn't so secret.


----------



## Space (Feb 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> If you mean what he did to white star...that wasn't so secret.



Not secret as in no one knows of it, but secret as in how it is performed. The way I read this chapter is that there are secret details/texts of the "Hyun Won Ji Gyun".


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't get behind something like uppercutting someone and then punching them as they fall as "secret".


----------



## Space (Feb 8, 2013)

But how to make someone fly through the building with this combo might be a secret


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2013)

How to make someone fly? Shiwoon has so much ki or whatever that it explodes them away that far. It's why out of nowhere he can 1 shot the White star and that hat dude.


----------



## Space (Feb 8, 2013)

Remember when Shiwoon was training the Soul-Crushing Strike? Just because he has lots of ki, doesn't mean it's automatically used effectively. I won't be surprised if the "Hyun Won Ji Gyun" style makes use of the same principles as the Soul-Crushing Strike, where the latter is superior.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 8, 2013)

Chances are Unwol probably learned how to use BoT without losing his mind. Shioon 'copying" Lone Wolf's technique probably means he's coming closer to obtaining true perfection of BoT.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 8, 2013)

This was a good chapter, but the FB pretty much cockblocked me xD 
I mean it's interesting to see Unwol having had Don...blah, Bald Ryuu () as a disciple, but then I wonder why he cast him off and trained 9AD...

Can't wait for the next chapter!!


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> Chances are Unwol probably learned how to use BoT without losing his mind. Shioon 'copying" Lone Wolf's technique probably means he's coming closer to obtaining true perfection of BoT.



I'm not even sure that he even tried using BOT after he killed the other masters, he may have deemed it too dangerous.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2013)

it was a good chapter i think bald ryu will eventually acknowledge shiwoon and maybe join him. he does not seem like evil i bet the reason he joined the suc was to find 9ad and ask about their master or to defeat him to show who is superior


----------



## Wrath (Feb 8, 2013)

Heh. In a way, Lone Wolf is acting as something of a surrogate master for Shioon here. Without meaning to, he's imparting some of the other techniques of their common style to him.

Although it's also possible that Shioon already learnt the basics of them from the phone, and seeing them in real life is allowing him to master them.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 8, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Heh. In a way, Lone Wolf is acting as something of a surrogate master for Shioon here. Without meaning to, he's imparting some of the other techniques of their common style to him.
> 
> Although it's also possible that Shioon already learnt the basics of them from the phone, and seeing them in real life is allowing him to master them.



I wonder if NAD put all of the arts he stole/conquered on the phone. Seeing Shioon use Phoenix Cry would be pretty sweet.

Really love the kick to Hal-Il now that I reread. Shioon's foot techniques have been pretty lacking, but they keep coming in New Waves.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2013)

Been a string of great chapters lately, lone wolf gets a flashback, shounen law dictates that he must either die or be defeated.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Been a string of great chapters lately, lone wolf gets a flashback, shounen law dictates that he must either die or be defeated.



Followed by the strong possibility of joining Shioon's team. That badass mofo!


----------



## Face (Feb 9, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Been a string of great chapters lately, lone wolf gets a flashback, shounen law dictates that he must either die or be defeated.



I don't think Shonen laws apply to a Manhwa. 

However I do believe he will lose then join Shioon's side.
Too bad Shioon doesn't know anything about Unwol.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 14, 2013)

out


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice, it's out!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 14, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Ceria (Feb 14, 2013)

Shit goes by so fast when it's epic


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 14, 2013)

Love how dedicated the translators are for this series.

----

Hmm, pretty tame but still interesting chapter, compared to the previous ones.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We got to know that Lone Wolf already knows Unwol is dead, and what caused his death. I'm not sure if he just wants to meet NAD for further clarification or he's pissed at him and wants to kill him. Maybe he's over his master's death and simply wants more answers into BoT? 

Also, he's realized Shiwoon is copying his techniques. I wonder what his big secret is? Maybe it has to do with the Divine Dan pill.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 14, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Shit goes by so fast when it's epic



This, I swear I hate that there's never any indication of a last page, it just ends abruptly 

But other than that, Shiwoon is still putting in work, unconsciously but hell it's better than nothing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Love how dedicated the translators are for this series.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




The pill is the likely answer. Maybe has to do with his first time beserker where he was in control to some extent and what NAD did to his ki-centre. Would be surprised if Shioon naturally overcame the BOT simply due to him being arguably the greatest genius in Breaker


----------



## David (Feb 14, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Love how dedicated the translators are for this series.



Just this.  Always prompt and they seem to consistently do a good job.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think the pill has anything to do with it, it's just innate talent/genius. If this keeps going the way I think it will, Lone Wolf gonna join the harem.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 14, 2013)

lol Shioon is still copying all this guy's techniques. Amazing.  I am still wondering though how this battle is going to end.  It doesn't seem to me that Shioon is really hitting this guy effectively and sometime Shioon is going to have to stop...I think.  I am thinking that this guy won't kill Shioon because he is related to his master in some way. Its the only conclusion I can think of that fits in to whats happening.  I hope I am wrong because that would the second time in three fights where Shioon enemy took mercy or whatever on him.


----------



## zapman (Feb 14, 2013)

over so fast!
expecting the elder to show up soon


----------



## Blαck (Feb 14, 2013)

zapman said:


> over so fast!
> expecting the elder to show up soon



He's gonna have to, at this rate the only thing that's putting Shiwoon down is either Baldryu just coldclocking his ass or Elder Kwon showing up.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 14, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I don't think the pill has anything to do with it, it's just innate talent/genius. If this keeps going the way I think it will, Lone Wolf gonna join the harem.



i agree that it probably has to do with shiwoon being a genius. also we know nothing of who his father was for all we know it will be revealed he wasa member of a powerful clan. anything is possible


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2013)

Decent chapter.  As expected, Lone Wolf is with SUC to find NAD and Shioon continues to prove that he is special.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 14, 2013)

im getting bored of this fight.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2013)

Gabe said:


> i agree that it probably has to do with shiwoon being a genius. also we know nothing of who his father was for all we know it will be revealed he wasa member of a powerful clan. anything is possible



I think the author is saving the father card for as long as he can.


----------



## Hitorio (Feb 15, 2013)

I initially passed this off as some sort of drawing inconsistency, but apparently her hips are wide as fuck. Canonically.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 15, 2013)

They're wide because she needs to be capable of bearing Shioon many children


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I think the author is saving the father card for as long as he can.



It's possible...or perhaps the father was a nobody and thus the author feels that there is no need to mention it.  Frankly, I would prefer it if Shioon's father wasn't important or from a powerful/important clan.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 15, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's possible...or perhaps the father was a nobody and thus the author feels that there is no need to mention it.  Frankly, I would prefer it if Shioon's father wasn't important or from a powerful/important clan.



Me too. Author should just stick the relation of master/student.


----------



## haegar (Feb 15, 2013)

still gotta read the chap but after cover gotta say:



  

she lookin smexy like that gives me no doubt psycho bitch will get harem treatment


----------



## haegar (Feb 15, 2013)

eh thoroughly bad scan 

still nic fight, I don't mind things get dragged now that this fight and their relationship got some considerable soubstance. redicting Shiwoon gonna loose this, actually would like it much more this guy sstopping him than Elder Kwon stepping in...


----------



## Kasai (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't think Shiwoon's genius and the Divine Dan are necessarily the entire story when it comes to why Shiwoon can copy Lone Wolf while swept up in the Black Origin Threshold. I think it goes back to how radically Shiwoon's disposition varies from that of Nine Arts Dragon. 

Unwol, a fairly neutral individual so far as we know, was asked to demonstrate the pinnacle of his martial art, and consequently demonstrated the most basic of all defensive reactions: _kill the other guy before he kills you._ It's not difficult to see him demonstrating BOT against an elder and in doing so losing control and slaughtering the rest when they come to the first elder's aid. A simple case of an attempt at restraint prompting a lethal response... just like an animal. 

Chunwoo, in contrast, grew up hating the Murim after the death of his master, and as such his Black Origin Threshold manifested with incredible focus: _kill the chief, destroy Murim_, etc. 

Shiwoon, though? We've known from the get-go that his motivation to grow stronger was not out of any desire for vengeance, that he goes to ridiculous lengths to protect those he cherishes. Deep down, Shiwoon's chief instinct is to _stand up for those who cannot stand up for themselves_. He's been that way for quite some time now. 

I think Lone Wolf was wrong last chapter when he thought Shiwoon can't distinguish between friend and foe any longer. The strikes directed at Ha-Il looked more like attempts to knock him down and out of the fight - an elbow, a blow to the stomach - than any attempt at serious bodily injury. That Shiwoon knocked Ha-Il out is due more to a lack of restraint than an intent to wound. He doesn't devote any further time or attention to him, either. The only reason Shiwoon's out for Lone Wolf's blood in the first place is because Elder Jeong is dead, much the same way NAD reacted to Shiho's unfortunate incident. 

I think Shiwoon is conscious to a degree as a result of his subconscious drive and said drive's need to distinguish between friend and foe, and said consciousness is why he's able to copy Lone Wolf while in the throes of BOT. 

tl;dr: Ike fights for his friends.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2013)

Well psycho captain looked like she was blushing this chapter, kinda.

I would prefer if the father was never brought up, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 15, 2013)

16 pages? without any of them being a double?

Okay I get it colored page, but still he usually has at least 20.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2013)

It's certainly the pill that Shioon took that allows him to maintain some type of awareness in the BOT.  Lone wolf said it's because of the excessive ki gained during its use that the others couldn't master it and we've seen how Shioon absorbed all of that old lady master's ki during his training with Sera's clan.


Also I don't get Lone Wolf's motivation... 

Why would he attack his fellow student's disciple if he wanted to talk/understand 9AD?  

or

If he wants to fight 9AD, why would he join a group that's motivation is basically to worship him instead of asking Shioon directly?​
Either scenario just pisses off 9AD and Lone Wolf ends up dead.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 15, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Also I don't get Lone Wolf's motivation...
> 
> Why would he attack his fellow student's disciple if he wanted to talk/understand 9AD?
> 
> ...



And I think it's kind amazing that people seem to have forgotten what happened back on the rooftop at the end of Part 1... Remember, on the rooftop, Goomoonryong renounced Shioon as his disciple, stating that he was just some tool who was taught a little bit of martial arts. WE know that it isn't true, that he did it to protect Shioon. But because of Goomoonryong's little speech and actions (destrying Shioon's ki-center), the Murim world at large, save a few indviduals, think Shioon's just some poor sucker who was used by Goomoonryong. If that's all Lone Wolf has heard about Shioon, why would he think differently? Why would he ask Shioon anything? Why would he think Shioon was told or taught anything important if he thinks he was just some pawn used by Goomoonryong? And why would he fear Goomoonryong, especially if he thinks, as stated above, that Shioon isn't/wasn't someone important to Goomoonryong? Heck, he probably doesn't even fear Goomoonryong or being killed by Goomoonryong to begin with; he has been picking fights with his life on the line for years now and wants to meet Goomoonryong, when most of those who know of him would rather avoid him...

Also, it isn't all that strange that he'd be with SUC. Remember, SUC - Soldiers Under Command. Under the command of Goomoonryong, to be specific (they do receive those video messages, remember?). Thus, joining with them may have seemed like the better option than simply wandering around seeking for him (because just about no one, not even Shioon, knows where Goomoonryong is or when and where he'll appear).



Kasai said:


> I don't think Shiwoon's genius and the Divine Dan are necessarily the entire story when it comes to why Shiwoon can copy Lone Wolf while swept up in the Black Origin Threshold. I think it goes back to how radically Shiwoon's disposition varies from that of Nine Arts Dragon.
> 
> Unwol, a fairly neutral individual so far as we know, was asked to demonstrate the pinnacle of his martial art, and consequently demonstrated the most basic of all defensive reactions: _kill the other guy before he kills you._ It's not difficult to see him demonstrating BOT against an elder and in doing so losing control and slaughtering the rest when they come to the first elder's aid. A simple case of an attempt at restraint prompting a lethal response... just like an animal.
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree that he seems fairly restrained compared to Goomoonryong here. So far, he seems to only have knocked out his opponents rather than killing them like Goomoonryong did back on the rooftop - that alone, along with maybe Shioon's ability to do thinfs Lone Wolf notes shouldn't be possible for someine using the BOT - implies that he may be more in control than it appears - certainly moreso than his master so far.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> *And I think it's kind amazing that people seem to have forgotten what happened back on the rooftop at the end of Part 1...* Remember, on the rooftop, Goomoonryong renounced Shioon as his disciple, stating that he was just some tool who was taught a little bit of martial arts. WE know that it isn't true, that he did it to protect Shioon. But because of Goomoonryong's little speech and actions (destrying Shioon's ki-center), the Murim world at large, save a few indviduals, think Shioon's just some poor sucker who was used by Goomoonryong. If that's all Lone Wolf has heard about Shioon, why would he think differently? Why would he ask Shioon anything? Why would he think Shioon was told or taught anything important if he thinks he was just some pawn used by Goomoonryong? And why would he fear Goomoonryong, especially if he thinks, as stated above, that Shioon isn't/wasn't someone important to Goomoonryong? Heck, he probably doesn't even fear Goomoonryong or being killed by Goomoonryong to begin with; he has been picking fights with his life on the line for years now and wants to meet Goomoonryong, when most of those who know of him would rather avoid him...



Don't know if this was meant to be rude, but okay... 

There was only around a dozen people on the rooftop that day and that hasn't stopped people like smiling blade and sera from believing he still has a way of contacting 9AD.  Chances are ALOT of murim probably believe he has a way of finding him if not contacting him directly.

Also never said lone wolf feared 9AD.  Only that instead of trying to blow up the guy's disciple, he probably should have tried to ask him questions first.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 15, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> Don't know if this was meant to be rude, but okay... .



You're right , it was  . But I AM genuinely surprised that people seem to forget to count in this when they wonder why Lone Wold would attack someone who is, as far as WE knowm, practically a member of his own "school"...



Irishwonder said:


> There was only around a dozen people on the rooftop that day.



Rather more people than that I'd say, and you've got to remember that the alliance also seems to have mad eoffical at least this part of what happened at the rooftop back there. Besides, if what happened at the rooftop spread in such a limited fashion as you seem to imply, then I get the feeling that you don't read between the lines in the chapters very much <_<.



Irishwonder said:


> and that hasn't stopped people like smiling blade and sera from believing he still has a way of contacting 9AD..



That may be a bad example - from how things were in chapter 11 and later 19 (and the subsequenbt fight with Jigun), it's implied that they didn't really believe that.



Irishwonder said:


> Chances are ALOT of murim probably believe he has a way of finding him if not contacting him directly.



Again, there's little proof of that.



Irishwonder said:


> Also never said lone wolf feared 9AD.  Only that instead of trying to blow up the guy's disciple, he probably should have tried to ask him questions first.



Maybe, but again: he has likely only rumors and what SUC told him to go by, so he has no reason to believe Shioon would know anything important (or anything that would be of use to him anyway). Not until now, anyway. Besides, killing Shioon is part of his duties for SUC and SUC is what he currently believes to be the fastest ticket to meeting Goomoonryong...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2013)

haegar said:


> eh thoroughly bad scan
> 
> still nic fight, I don't mind things get dragged now that this fight and their relationship got some considerable soubstance. redicting Shiwoon gonna loose this, actually would like it much more this guy sstopping him than Elder Kwon stepping in...



i do not think he is losing i actually think shiwoon will end up winning in the next couple chapters. the BOT is making stronger and faster the longer he is in it. and bald ryus attack seem to have no effect on shiwoon. so i expect shiwoon to be able to kill bald ryu when either elder kwon steps in to try and stop him. or one of his girls will get his to stop. i am betting it will be saehee.


----------



## haegar (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah i admit I thought about Sahee freaking out over his state being the trigger to snap him out of it. But I don't think bald guy will be killed, there is a relationship being built here between two fellow disciples of the same technique who both have to move on without their masters. Plot might demand a loss to this dude or at least a draw? Also, imho, regardless of the fact of Shiwoon currently overpowering him, that guy is FAR ahead in experience, no matter if Shinwoon's grasping the techs like mad is plain fucking ridicolous.

Let's face it, This dude, one of the very few characters to prevail against him in this mode legitimately without asspull (assuming Shiwoon has not yet reached the pinacle of BOT and will not do so during this fight)

speaking of asspull, I want Sahee to get a glimps of Murin, but her getting him out of this would be meh at this point


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 15, 2013)

I've entertained the thought of the author possibly making Saehee into a murim-in. She sees what he is in some way and that raises many questions, or maybe there's a longing and she can only fulfill that by being in the same 'world' as him. 

Would be intriguing in my opinion.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 15, 2013)

Hitorio said:


> I initially passed this off as some sort of drawing inconsistency, but apparently her hips are wide as fuck. Canonically.



Dem hips. And Sahee seems to be jelly 



Gabe said:


> i agree that it probably has to do with shiwoon being a genius. also we know nothing of who his father was for all we know it will be revealed he wasa member of a powerful clan. anything is possible



Nonononono, please no. I agree with Solaris here.



Solaris said:


> It's possible...or perhaps the father was a nobody and thus the author feels that there is no need to mention it.  Frankly, I would prefer it if Shioon's father wasn't important or from a powerful/important clan.



And as for why he's able to use BOT so proficiently, there are some good theories around here and even that "nakama" one sounds good, but I'd rather it isn't true. I really had enough of the nakama shit (looking at you, Fairy Tail xD).
The pill and the reforming of the ki centre might have a role to play. And him being a fuckin genius.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 21, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> And as for why he's able to use BOT so proficiently, there are some good theories around here and even that "nakama" one sounds good, but I'd rather it isn't true. I really had enough of the nakama shit (looking at you, Fairy Tail xD).
> The pill and the reforming of the ki centre might have a role to play. And him being a fuckin genius.



I think it's been established that he's been studying the BOT manual 9ad left for him on that phone. Perhaps a rage is what triggers some layers of the technique.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

You bumped the thread and no chapter link?

Pepper your angus mate.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2013)

they said chapter will be a little late at MH translated it from the authors pae


----------



## Ceria (Feb 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> You bumped the thread and no chapter link?
> 
> Pepper your angus mate.



its too early for that. 

Gabe


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2013)

seems the guy from Mh was wrong luckily out people 
interesting chapter


----------



## hadou (Feb 21, 2013)

That's a foot technique Shiion did at the end of the chapter. Probably the one where one creates a mirage of oneself. NAD taught him that on the first part of the series.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2013)

Link removed

translators have gotten fast


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 22, 2013)

Shiwoon... lights out lol

----


----------



## Blαck (Feb 22, 2013)

Good lord, Shioon went full retard and forgot he had legs

Hope his Ki center isn't wrecked, again


----------



## Byrd (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope its not another startover moment


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 22, 2013)

You guys are gonna get 40 chapters of depression, and you're gonna LIKE IT!


----------



## Blαck (Feb 22, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> You guys are gonna get 40 chapters of depression, and you're gonna LIKE IT!



No! Please!!


----------



## yo586 (Feb 22, 2013)

I was reading it wondering how they were going to keep suspense with Shioon hitting top tier in one fight.  Then the ending.

This story has more extreme power ups and downs than any I can recall from one character.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 22, 2013)

everyone knows hes gonna dodge it and use it against evil ryu


----------



## Drakor (Feb 22, 2013)

Drakor said:


> I doubt Shioon will simply destroy him, skill doesn't vanish just because he used Black Origin Threshold. This guy seems to be far above the dude with the gauntlet, so he'll have to stop the repetitive emotional raging and start thinking.


I knew it...I felt it in my bones that this Mangaka wouldn't let Shioon simply bash him about, all those poor souls who felt the hype of Shioon being made pissed...believing wholeheartedly that his ki center has made its debut...



Geralt of Rivia said:


> You guys are gonna get 40 chapters of depression, and you're gonna LIKE IT!



Indeed we're in for a long haul, those who choose to remain faithful. We're about to experience another 20 chapter + machine of self loathing. Too bad he began to consciously think when the Father Son Kamehameha came


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> You guys are gonna get 40 chapters of depression, and you're gonna LIKE IT!



Oh god no have mercy


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 22, 2013)

nah next chapter, shioon comes out unscathed and wrecks bald guy


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> You guys are gonna get 40 chapters of depression, and you're gonna LIKE IT!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah I'll prolly take a 6monthish break if Shioon ends up being crippled from this. Really hope he did do a foot tech to dodge, but I doubt it.

I was hoping Shioon would parry the attack with one of his own because of the flashbacks...


----------



## hadou (Feb 22, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> I hope its not another startover moment



If it is, reading it will become a guilty please


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 22, 2013)

After image foot technique then shows the bald guy the same technique but collapses as the punch nears him.


----------



## HInch (Feb 22, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> nah next chapter, shioon comes out unscathed and wrecks bald guy



this is correct


----------



## Jotun (Feb 22, 2013)

^I really hope so, really do. So it seems we got somewhat of an explanation for him learning techs so fast? The "Abyssal Insight" or Inner Illusion shit he mastered (took whatshername 10 years) just boosted his quick learning when he was in a trance like state during BoT.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 22, 2013)

Jotun said:


> ^I really hope so, really do.



Agreed; it's not just that he'd lose, the worst that could happen would be Shioon being bedridden for several chapters (possibly going into the double-digits) and/or him possibly being kinda crippled as a result of this injury. Low chance of that happening, though... Well, maybe (after all, he IS tough, and has an ability to recover rivaling that of a planaria).

The way it looks now, either one of these three things will probably happen:

1. Shioon manages to avoid the technique somehow (meaning this'll be like in Chapter 55 where at the end of the chap, Cool Guy _seems_ to hit Shioon, but it's revealed in the next chapter that he only hit an after-image) and counter-attacks.

2. Shioon is hit by the technique, but gets back up again (as we know, he's quite tough), surprising Lone wolf and everyone, then counter-attacks, but probably faints after that, or half-way through his attack. Worst case scenario there, he takes out everyone or almost everyone present and is thus left to rampage on the cops when they come (if the author wants to cause additional angst for Shioon, this'd be the way to go)...

3. Shioon is hit by the technique... And doesn't get up again. Lone Wolf & co will leave, thinking Shioon dead or as good as dead according to the No One Could Survive That trope, but this'll backfire on them as they don't know about Shioon's strong recovery rate. (or possibly, LW will be revealed as intentionally having avoided killing Shioon with that strike, in order to get answers of him later)


----------



## Ceria (Feb 22, 2013)

its either this or the move hits his shadow.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, if Baldy goes with the Kamehameha, Shioon uses the Afterimage Technique


----------



## haegar (Feb 22, 2013)

I got no clue on this, he might just fall over or after image and give him back a kick with the same power technique. hell he might kick back after being hit himself and they both go out. I got nothing.

after last weeks somehow feels anticlimatic :/


----------



## Guiness (Feb 22, 2013)

holy shi-

damn

:sanji


----------



## Lezu (Feb 22, 2013)

Pretty good chapter >.> I just hope that his Ki isn't shattered again.


----------



## kruchy (Feb 22, 2013)

Wait, when LW starts his Kamehame attack, Shioon reminds himself of a lesson from 9AD about "the instrument to deal with the strongest blow within the Black Heaven Technique".
I guess that means he knew how to counter/dodge it. We just weren't told what this instrument was


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 22, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> 3. Shioon is hit by the technique... And doesn't get up again. Lone Wolf & co will leave, thinking Shioon dead or as good as dead according to the No One Could Survive That trope, but this'll backfire on them as they don't know about Shioon's strong recovery rate. (or possibly, LW will be revealed as intentionally having avoided killing Shioon with that strike, in order to get answers of him later)



I hope for this or something like that. And i would very like Lone Wolf to take Shioon as disciple.
Now Shioon is really strong thanks to the boost from the Black Origin Threshold, but i think that for ethic purposes he will try to not use that technique anymore. 

About the future.. is Shioon supposed to fight with that spoiled brat that is acting as head of SUC? By the way i fear the brat to be a new disciple of Goomoonryong. He just reminds me of Joffrey Lannister Baratheon.


----------



## Space (Feb 22, 2013)

LOL @ BaldRyu's Hadoken 

I expect Shiwoon to "copy" this move with 1 hand _Gohan vs Cell style_. Regardless of this comeback (or not), I don't expect Shiwoon to win the fight in the end, because BaldRyu is still a fellow student of NAD, sharing the same master and all. It would put their master in a bad light if Shiwoon manages to defeat BaldRyu this easily.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 22, 2013)

I foresee a training arc with Elder Kwon after this.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 22, 2013)

It could be argued that Shioon foot tech'd old man ryu's hadouken only to have Shioon reciprocate by using the same stance as him and sending another hadouken right back at the guy.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2013)

I fuckin hate cliffhangers like these.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 22, 2013)

I think what will turn out to have happened is that Shioon really did get hit with the technique, but he was hit while stepping backwards, and that combined with the BOT state will save him.

See he currently believes that he's in the Incarnate Illusion Psyche technique, and that's why he seems to be "copying" Lone Wolf's techniques. What Shioon thinks is happening is that he's reviewing the techniques recorded by NAD on the phone and then practising them himself. So he's going to try to use this new technique, the Annihilating Strike, and the first part of the technique is... to take three steps backwards.

Then Lone Wolf will realise that Shioon was already using the same technique before he'd finished, which will prove to him that Shioon is a real disciple of the Black Heaven style rather than just someone who was used and then thrown away by NAD. Because it should be impossible to _copy _a technique before you've actually seen it being used.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2013)

shiwoon probably used the 5th walk tech that was left to avoid the baldy's kamehameha


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 22, 2013)

I have absolutely no guesses as to how this fight will end... can't wait to see it.  Though I do think that the SUC will believe Shioon is dead at the end of this and stop hunting him.

Really anxious to see 9AD's reaction when he finally finds out about Shioon and how far he's come.  The kid has gotten legit!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 23, 2013)

shioon foot technique is imminent


----------



## Blαck (Feb 23, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> I have absolutely no guesses as to how this fight will end... can't wait to see it.  Though I do think that the SUC will believe Shioon is dead at the end of this and stop hunting him.
> 
> Really anxious to see 9AD's reaction when he finally finds out about Shioon and how far he's come.  The kid has gotten legit!



This, I'd like 9AD to get kinda pissed at Baldryu if he told him he off Shiwoon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I think what will turn out to have happened is that Shioon really did get hit with the technique, but he was hit while stepping backwards, and that combined with the BOT state will save him.
> 
> See he currently believes that he's in the Incarnate Illusion Psyche technique, and that's why he seems to be "copying" Lone Wolf's techniques. What Shioon thinks is happening is that he's reviewing the techniques recorded by NAD on the phone and then practising them himself. So he's going to try to use this new technique, the Annihilating Strike, and the first part of the technique is... to take three steps backwards.
> 
> Then Lone Wolf will realise that Shioon was already using the same technique before he'd finished, which will prove to him that Shioon is a real disciple of the Black Heaven style rather than just someone who was used and then thrown away by NAD. Because it should be impossible to _copy _a technique before you've actually seen it being used.



Like this theory.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 26, 2013)

In case you haven't noticed, the artist has posted chap 107's cover page on his blog:


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, fuck. That's pretty ambiguous.

Edit: And I just google translated the text under the pic, author is trolling us hard.



> _Oh .. 6 bogunyo did you get out ..._ She told me about coming out by the end of February, the editorial says. Sorry, those readers who were expecting from mid-February. I did not know very well. Perhaps ..Very soon .. Come getjiyo ..
> F
> Yes ... So ...
> [Source] Breaker 107 Tues table is author Camaro



That friend.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 28, 2013)

Where ma chapter


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2013)

nice chapter i kinda expected that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



asian kimbo slice would be alive and be the one to pull shwioon out of the bot


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2013)

FUCK YES ALL THESE FEELS


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2013)

*ch 136 TSS chinese* out


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2013)

Baldy not impressed by BoT. It looks like that ki attack blew a hole in his side? I can't really tell, but it looks like you can see his ribs.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2013)

i dont not think that he is not impress just that in the end it will end up killing the user or making them a monster


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 28, 2013)

I really think Shiwoon will keep all of the stuff he's learned. He'll just take some time to practice it again. More than anything else in the Manhwa, I can't wait until NAD sees him when he's displaying these moves. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## hadou (Feb 28, 2013)

I have mixed feelings. I like the chapter, but I would have hoped a little more from Shiion. But it makes sense. Shiion is still not strong enough.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2013)

Worst place to end the chapter.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2013)

Gotta pray he doesn't have ki center damage now.


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2013)

Jotun said:


> Gotta pray he doesn't have ki center damage now.



He won't have any damage...


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2013)

OH MY GOD THIS CHAPTER

oh

my

god


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 1, 2013)

this chapter... no words... holy crap


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 1, 2013)

I called it, I knew Elder Jun wasn't dead. Such an awesome chapter, now I'm gonna go read it again.


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 1, 2013)

Many manly tears were shed this day.


----------



## Space (Mar 1, 2013)

Who also considered the possibility that Elder Jun will be killed next week by Shiwoon? He did mention about murim-ins dying is not important, but how they die is important. So if he can save his gaju by giving his own life, it means he died honorably. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't like this turn of events, just saying I think this might happen next chapter.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 1, 2013)

Major_Glory said:


> Many manly tears were shed this day.



Indeed, manly tears.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 1, 2013)

Holy fuck, at long last, after so much waiting we get these epic chapters, now i cannot wait for next week to see how it will end!
Is there any logical explanation how Elder Jun survive even tho he was confirmed dead, or this manga just defies any kind of logic ? XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 1, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Sheer badassness?


Fair enough.
The moment he grabbed Shiwon i shat bricks , that was fantastic


----------



## Griever (Mar 1, 2013)

Aw, i wanted to see Shiwoon's 'Chaotic Destructive heaven Strike' powered with all that ki. He's probably going to come out of the threshold next week... But, it will be interesting to see the backlash. I'm curious as to the state of his ki center after this.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 1, 2013)

Griever said:


> Aw, i wanted to see Shiwoon's 'Chaotic Destructive heaven Strike' powered with all that ki. He's probably going to come out of the threshold next week... But, it will be interesting to see the backlash. I'm curious as to the state of his ki center after this.


I still maintain that the BOT actually helps heal his ki centre, since it causes ki (which in Shioon's case has healing properties) to flow backwards.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 1, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Holy fuck, at long last, after so much waiting we get these epic chapters, now i cannot wait for next week to see how it will end!
> Is there any logical explanation how Elder Jun survive even tho he was confirmed dead, or this manga just defies any kind of logic ? XD



They never really went to check his pulse, he just looked dead after an explosion and was motionless.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 1, 2013)

Good thing he is back(maybe) because we would have to see Shiwoon emo for a long time coming!!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 1, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Who also considered the possibility that Elder Jun will be killed next week by Shiwoon? He did mention about murim-ins dying is not important, but how they die is important. So if he can save his gaju by giving his own life, it means he died honorably. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't like this turn of events, just saying I think this might happen next chapter.


I think so as well. It looks like he gonna do a Kamina from Gurren Lagann with the whole come back from the certain death to fulfill one last act of bad assery then finally die after pulling Shiwoon back to his senses.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 1, 2013)

This chapter 5 out of 5 stars I hope the author can continue giving us chapters like this.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2013)

These last few chapters were absolutely amazing.


----------



## haegar (Mar 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> These last few chapters were absolutely amazing.



what he sez


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm just glad Elder Jun is alive . . .

. . . for now. His death kind of hit me hard.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 1, 2013)

i think he's going to die in shioons hands and then shioon will unleash the heavenly strike and obliterate bald guy


----------



## HInch (Mar 2, 2013)

I really don't want this fight to end. It's been utterly fantastic.


----------



## Griever (Mar 2, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Who also considered the possibility that Elder Jun will be killed next week by Shiwoon? He did mention about murim-ins dying is not important, but how they die is important. So if he can save his gaju by giving his own life, it means he died honorably. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't like this turn of events, just saying I think this might happen next chapter.



It's a possibility, but one that i doubt. If for nothing else than lone wolfs statement towards the end of the chapter about "not being able to overcome." which is why i'm leaning more towards him coming out of the threshold next week.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I think so as well. It looks like he gonna do a Kamina from Gurren Lagann with the whole come back from the certain death to fulfill one last act of bad assery then finally die after pulling Shiwoon back to his senses.



I hope not, I really like Elder Jun.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 2, 2013)

If Lone Wolf uses any more moves from Street Fighter, I'm done with it...


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 3, 2013)

Epic manhuggery.

I didn't see that coming at all.

:WOW


----------



## HInch (Mar 3, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> If Lone Wolf uses any more moves from Street Fighter, I'm done with it...



gonna mark out when he uses a sonic boom dude


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 3, 2013)

I just read the latest chapter

Man, that last page.

Damn it, i hope he isn't dead.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 3, 2013)

What the fuck? That guy should be dead -.-" Don't get me wrong, I really liked him, but this is preposterous...well, maybe he'll still die after he brings Shioon back to his senses. But just standing there like that and then coming back to life? Hope the reason is some sort of hybernation technique or something xD


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2013)

he probably was just knocked out and the other because of how he looked thought he died. probably did not even check his vitals


----------



## HInch (Mar 3, 2013)

His living will be the only thing that can bring Shioon from the brink, so he will at least live temporarily. He could die from his wounds/later on, but no one else at this stage could stop the rage + it's too soon for Shioon to gain the mastery of being able to control the technique.

Whatever stops emo mode I'm behind, also.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 3, 2013)

If he does live I think he'll probably give Shioon lessons on controlling one's berserker spirit. He is the Mad Tiger, after all.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 3, 2013)

I want to see NAD again. The wait is agonizing.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 3, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I think so as well. It looks like he gonna do a Kamina from Gurren Lagann with the whole come back from the certain death to fulfill one last act of bad assery then finally die after pulling Shiwoon back to his senses.



One can hope this is not the case.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 4, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I want to see NAD again. The wait is agonizing.



Seriously this. I hope he makes an appearance when he finds out Shiwoon practically one shotted Kwon-Young and spared with Baldryu.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 4, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I want to see NAD again. The wait is agonizing.



Me too.

But I don't mind the wait that much as I think it'll be worth it


----------



## HInch (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn fine avatar.

It'll be glorious when he comes on but still...I want to see some NAD massacres.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 4, 2013)

what's happening with this series? I loved part 1, but stopped reading early into part-2. how have things been going? does part 2 come close to pt 1 fights and dragon twist?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 4, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> what's happening with this series? I loved part 1, but stopped reading early into part-2. how have things been going? does part 2 come close to pt 1 fights and dragon twist?



Starts out slow but gets better and better. Right now it's pretty damn good.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 5, 2013)

the artist has posted the cover of 108 on his blog:



Looks like Shioon & his "Harem"?


----------



## HInch (Mar 5, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Starts out slow but gets better and better. Right now it's pretty damn good.



Sort of like part 1. Start slow, get epic.

The system works.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> the artist has posted the cover of 108 on his blog:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Shioon & his "Harem"?



Sera is the best member of his harem.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 5, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sera is the best member of his harem.



I like Jenni as well but I agree about Sera She's hot.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 7, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> the artist has posted the cover of 108 on his blog:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Shioon & his "Harem"?



Love pentagrams are so romantic.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 7, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> what's happening with this series? I loved part 1, but stopped reading early into part-2. how have things been going? does part 2 come close to pt 1 fights and dragon twist?



The fights now are about on the same level if not better. 
For characterization we are still no good. I think we need NAD back or something like him (Lone Wolf ) for a further growth of Shioon. 
This incident with the Black Threshold should be the start of a new phase.


----------



## kruchy (Mar 7, 2013)

New chapter is out:


----------



## Ceria (Mar 7, 2013)

It's out but it's not really out. i'll wait 8 hours and see it when i wake up.


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 He probably died tranfering ki to shioon so shioon can live


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh damn, I hope that he won't die.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 7, 2013)

*ch 136 TSS chinese*


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like he is giving his life to save shiwoon


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Goodbye Elder Jeon.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh the feels...


----------



## Space (Mar 8, 2013)

Damn those ninjas cutting onions near me!


----------



## Imagine (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jeon.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 8, 2013)

Good chapter.  :WOW


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 8, 2013)

I would say that I feel sorry for the SUC for what's coming their way, but I honestly don't. They deserve everything they've got coming to them. I really hope that Shioon is the one who fodderizes the SUC leader.

Edit: Can wait for that Elder Kwon X Shioon training arc, you know it's coming.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 8, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Damn those ninjas cutting onions near me!



 but this is a manly


----------



## haegar (Mar 8, 2013)

awesome chapter though Elder's epicness makes one sad too.

baldhead been impressed by Shioon snaping outa it. He gonna switch sides in the end.


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Damn those ninjas cutting onions near me!



The bastards are here too.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 8, 2013)

Jeon did more than save Shioon's life he also saved us all from 40 chapters of Shioon Angsting.

Truly he was a hero


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 8, 2013)

Not shamed to say I shed a tear. Really touching chapter!


----------



## Wrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Shioon needs to learn some weapon skills now if he wants to become the next Nine Arts Dragon... which is something the Sunwoo Clan might need, after their recent troubles.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2013)

My tears can?t stop flowing


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 8, 2013)

On chapter 55 at the moment.

Really loving this series.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 8, 2013)

This chapter was really touching


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 8, 2013)

Finally we can move on from the SUC's school invasion. It was dragged on for way too long. Now we need to see Elder Kwon train Shiwoon. Otherwise he'll get fodderized in every single fight, again


----------



## Ceria (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm really surprised at those who think that Jeon is going to survive to have a training arc with shioon. It's pretty much implied that unless the other elders arrive Jeon is gone.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 8, 2013)

Where's Elder Kwon, dammit?! Jeon is out there on his last leg while he's having a chat with the doctor


----------



## Ceria (Mar 8, 2013)

Kwon needs to get his ass out there, he should've beat the cops.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 8, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Kwon needs to get his ass out there, he should've beat the cops.



That's how he should show up now because there's not enough sunwoo agents to block all those cops.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome, emotional chapter.

But I really want to know how they are going to deal with the cops. How are they going to cover this up?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 8, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Awesome, emotional chapter.
> 
> But I really want to know how they are going to deal with the cops. How are they going to cover this up?



Elder Kwon shows up, sees Jeon dead and Shiwoon down, looks at the cops then yells "NO SURVIVORS!!"


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2013)

emotional chapter hope shiwoon will want to find the suc and eradicate them


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

At least we got the start up for a climax.


----------



## hadou (Mar 8, 2013)

Gabe said:


> emotional chapter hope shiwoon will want to find the suc and eradicate them



I hope so too. Revenge is a powerful tool. It will make him stronger.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 8, 2013)

So I just finished The Breaker.

I loved it, was a freaking thrill ride.

Going to start New Waves as soon as I finish up with some other series.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Mar 13, 2013)

Didn't even like the guy... Yet my feels... Urgh...


----------



## haegar (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 14, 2013)

Hyuk So Chun cover:


----------



## haegar (Mar 14, 2013)

^its an empty page ...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 14, 2013)

haegar said:


> ^its an empty page ...



Um, what? ..


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2013)

haegar said:


> ^its an empty page ...



I'm not seeing an empty page. 

Anyways, it's a pretty boring cover when compared to the wonderful cover we had last week.


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 14, 2013)

I will never get over how incredible Park's art is. It's always something to look at.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 15, 2013)

Chapter delayed.


----------



## haegar (Mar 15, 2013)

y u no bringer of good news? 


...

wait, is  good news, nice arts take time more so than usual


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 15, 2013)

Today's chapter is out!:



Not sure what to think though...


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2013)

Prett confusing since the red hair girl was next to him now he is lost again


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 15, 2013)

Depressed again


----------



## Ceria (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't know what you guys are talkin about the bitch is out  

Link removed


----------



## kruchy (Mar 15, 2013)

First scan is out:

Chapter 353


----------



## Denbob99 (Mar 15, 2013)

I think "the calm before the storm" describes this chapter pretty well. Shit is about to go down in the murim


----------



## Blαck (Mar 15, 2013)

Alright so Shiwoon is alive and well, good. Now all he needs to do is get up, find Elder Kwon, train for a bit, go knocking on the S.U.C's door and fuck shit up.

Oh and please don't let him be depressed again and need a pep talk from Hyuk.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 15, 2013)

Denbob99 said:


> I think "the calm before the storm" describes this chapter pretty well. Shit is about to go down in the murim



I certainly hope so!!


----------



## Face (Mar 15, 2013)

I just hope Shioon hasn't had a loss of memory..


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 15, 2013)

They showed all of the girls' reactions except Saehee's. She's not important anymore. Goodbye Saehee.


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2013)

Ugh, Shioon looks far too devastated.  I hope that it doesn't last too long.



> They showed all of the girls' reactions except Saehee's. She's not important anymore. Goodbye Saehee.



She's out of the harem.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 15, 2013)

My general thoughts:

- I don't think there'll be amnesia or anything like that, where the down time is 20-30 chapters

- There's the possibility of part 2 ending soon and a time skip happening

- I think the author's intent with these latest chapters was, more than anything, to mature Shiwoon. I think we're going to see a changed Shiwoon who is matured etc.

- I really hope the Government doesn't use him or anything like that, would suck, I'd rather have him back in the Sunwoo and training. But if it ends up being interesting, I could dig it. Just no amnesia/taking advantage.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 15, 2013)

i'm just waiting for him to use heavenly strike against someone


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2013)

the guy with the glasses is the one who shot shiho if i remember right he seems to work for the governemnt wonder if they will try and recruit shiwoon to take out 9ad since he wants to take over the city. just a guess


----------



## haegar (Mar 15, 2013)

he works for the government and also for the black forest mastermind boss who gave the kill order via phone back then ... so actually ... er I'm beginning to lose track here, I thought the guys who currently have little miss sunwoo are behind it all and they instigated the skullhead kids to stirr unrest too so that under that pretense they can shake the murin world#s stability and bring down both sunwoo and chundomoon too eventually?

but what the hell they want with shioon? he was supposed to be killed, prly to make sure that 9AD dont get a change of heart? so i guess them taking him is more or less a matter of coincidence? The police guys kept him cause his recovery was so weird since actually he should be dead but isnt? and the glasses guy justg happens to be there? so that would put gaju in a dangerous position at the whim of that guy, but also in a position to in one way or another get more intel on what the fuck is going on in the grand scheme of things ...?

ah well, consider me confused but I have some hope the main plot thickens ...


----------



## Ceria (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm kind of disappointed in the disinformation campaign, shioon openly displays black heaven, destroys an suc captain and fights another to a draw, where's the holy shit reactions from hyuk so chin and others?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 15, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I'm kind of disappointed in the disinformation campaign, shioon openly displays black heaven, destroys an suc captain and fights another to a draw, where's the holy shit reactions from hyuk so chin and others?



The government guy is helping cover it up for Sunwoo. Instead of a confirmation, there's only rumors that there was an explosion and Shiwoon died. Hyuk was surprised when he mentioned it. Hell, he was surprised that he was Gaju of the Sunwoo. He's clearly been busy in the library or whatever.

In the next few chapters, I suspect more people will know.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 15, 2013)

Ceria said:


> I'm kind of disappointed in the disinformation campaign, shioon openly displays black heaven, destroys an suc captain and fights another to a draw, where's the holy shit reactions from hyuk so chin and others?



My guess is that we will see those reactions in a few chapters. Also, we might see 9arts...... but for now it will be Shiwoon thinking its all his fault for what happen as all ways.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 15, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> The government guy is helping cover it up for Sunwoo. Instead of a confirmation, there's only rumors that there was an explosion and Shiwoon died. Hyuk was surprised when he mentioned it. Hell, he was surprised that he was Gaju of the Sunwoo. He's clearly been busy in the library or whatever.
> 
> In the next few chapters, I suspect more people will know.



that's what i'm hoping, we've missed out on grand reactions from the murim world, from the last heaven encounter, granted it was in a secluded area in that factory or whatever, this time its out in the open and no one managed to get footage?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 16, 2013)

haegar said:


> he works for the government and also for the black forest mastermind boss who gave the kill order via phone back then ... so actually ... er I'm beginning to lose track here, I thought the guys who currently have little miss sunwoo are behind it all and they instigated the skullhead kids to stirr unrest too so that under that pretense they can shake the murin world#s stability and bring down both sunwoo and chundomoon too eventually?
> 
> but what the hell they want with shioon? he was supposed to be killed, prly to make sure that 9AD dont get a change of heart? so i guess them taking him is more or less a matter of coincidence? The police guys kept him cause his recovery was so weird since actually he should be dead but isnt? and the glasses guy justg happens to be there? so that would put gaju in a dangerous position at the whim of that guy, but also in a position to in one way or another get more intel on what the fuck is going on in the grand scheme of things ...?
> 
> ah well, consider me confused but I have some hope the main plot thickens ...



I think the answers to your question may, to an extent, be found in Chapter 86. In that, Glasses Guy and another guy discusses that the goverment of South Korea basically allied themselves with the BDF in Part 1 to deala  blow to the Alliance and shake up the Murim a bit. However, now it turns out that the BDF are targetting South Korea, and with the Alliance in it's present state plus the SUC raising trouble, it's a fight the BDF could easily win.

Now, as I see it, the best case scenario here is that Glasses Guy will make Shioon aware of the larger picture at work here (The SUC's connection to the BDF itself, the BDF forest and the threat it poses as wella s the Council of Sages as well as other things) while he recovers. Eventually, he'll probably present Shioon with some kind of deal, probably something like that he'll get the goverment's support, but in return, he must stop SUC and try to work to stabilize the Murim so that they'll be able to stop the BDF when they make their move (likely in Part 3)...


----------



## Jotun (Mar 16, 2013)

The glasses guy was the one who left his gun in the hospital room with the guy who ends up shooting 9AD. He also showed some nice skills in the small clash with 9AD. Seems to be instigating shit all over the place, really curious what he wants to accomplish with Shioon. As bad ass as the last few chapters were, I don't think any one wants a pity party arc or another save Shioon arc.

Really hoping this isn't just the author stalling for time. What we know about Shioons condition is that he had already healed his ki center to that of an average murim. His ki center was huge though so he was still technically healing. There seems to be some ki healing interaction with BoT, but we don't know the specifics. The elder molded some pretty serious ki and would have lived, but his body was already broken. He transferred his "life" ki into Shioon directly before dying.

Pretty sure Shioon's ki center is fine and probably even restored because of the Elders sacrifice. All of this is just speculation of course and maybe some wishful thinking. I just want Shioon to kick some ass.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 16, 2013)

That guy in the glasses is the type of character that I dislike, the manipulating kind. NAD needs to focus stomp his face


----------



## Mdri (Mar 20, 2013)

Jotun said:


> *Pretty sure Shioon's ki center is fine and probably even restored because of the Elders sacrifice*. All of this is just speculation of course and maybe some wishful thinking. I just want Shioon to kick some ass.



I'm pretty sure this is what will happen, at least I want it to.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 21, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> That guy in the glasses is the type of character that I dislike, the manipulating kind. NAD needs to focus stomp his face



I'd like this, hell any 9AD action would be appreciated at this point.


----------



## Killed14puppies (Mar 22, 2013)

And the scan is too i guess


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think that just might be the most badass I've ever seen Shioon.


----------



## haegar (Mar 22, 2013)

terrible translation is terrible 



*Spoiler*: __ 



well, he's back to 100% I guess, and he realized glasses is dangerous and an enemy right away that makes me happy. Also, I think that elder doctor might be helping him out, unless he is from that alledgedly destroyed dark medic clan, what they called again? where the psycho doc was from ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 22, 2013)

Fuck yes, I AM THE GAJU.

But because he already started to kick so much ass earlier, and the Glasses dude is probably top tier he'll have to wait to be rescued.

He'll probably get defeated, pretend to be unconscious; then go and steal a cellphone to call for backup.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 22, 2013)

cue ac/dc 

he's back in black... 

So he's back thanks to the elder's contribution. finally he acts like he's the boss.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 22, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

